# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Танцевальная  площадка (авторские  танцы для  дошкольников)

## Elen2

*В этой темке я буду выставлять свои  танцы для  малышей.Танцуйте на здоровье!*
[IMG]http://s10.******info/8430f440676e420c5ec0cc8323415af1.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s3.******info/3c5f76fe7c514afc922f3a39035b98e4.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s5.******info/174382d45c67ca8e5e986061328ee00f.gif[/IMG]


*Песня фонариков.*[IMG]http://s8.******info/ad063e8de48b568a3b28218f7ffc3510.gif[/IMG]
Сл.Е.В. Кислициной




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец елочек* (для средних)[IMG]http://s15.******info/4b41e393be536651fdb106eb488a2df6.gif[/IMG]

Сл. и м. Е.В. Кислициной



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

dreamzbhbyf (07.10.2021), elsor (14.01.2020), forel (09.12.2017), ina (05.12.2017), krinka (01.03.2020), lana lanova (09.11.2021), lenok66 (12.09.2019), Maria-- (15.10.2019), Marina Z-ko (01.11.2021), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), na4a (04.11.2017), nastiabar (26.08.2016), neonn1979 (30.11.2017), Nich Tanya (12.11.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), vetlost (30.08.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), бабалена (30.11.2017), гулуса (01.11.2018), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), Ладога (09.11.2016), любба (24.04.2020), МарСух (28.05.2018), НаташаСокол (27.10.2019), НИрина (29.10.2018), Ольга2011 (25.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Полька вокруг елки


[IMG]http://s10.******info/f270704a64d27d4c6b654f58f188359a.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s5.******info/a3be690535b275d3a3afdf50a72ecd48.gif[/IMG]


*Танец -хоровод «Нас елка ждет»  .*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Музыка


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Таня- Талант записала  плюсик к полечке*  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

adi-dina (05.11.2022), alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), Anetik (16.11.2017), anna91 (09.03.2017), BashOrgRu (18.12.2017), camilla (06.12.2017), dreamzbhbyf (07.10.2021), EVGESKA (30.10.2016), forel (09.12.2017), galy-a (12.11.2017), genek (07.12.2015), HelenaG (12.11.2017), ina (05.12.2017), irusa (07.12.2015), irysia (04.12.2017), katerina33 (29.11.2017), kok1867 (02.02.2019), konstman_vg (30.11.2017), krinka (01.03.2020), ksusha0601 (28.04.2017), lana lanova (09.11.2021), lanasveta (14.11.2021), Liliana220669 (09.12.2020), Maria-- (15.10.2019), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), nastiabar (26.08.2016), Natalia08 (18.02.2018), Natasha39 (14.11.2018), neonn1979 (30.11.2017), Nich Tanya (12.11.2017), Ntali12977 (12.11.2017), Oksik (26.11.2017), olga-inku (18.11.2017), omichka (01.12.2020), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), tataalh (12.03.2021), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.11.2017), Treya (13.12.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), viculy (01.11.2020), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zwetlana (12.11.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анна Н (14.11.2017), Анна1981 (19.11.2017), Арина42 (02.11.2022), бабалена (30.11.2017), Брыся (20.11.2018), буссоница (12.11.2017), Виноград (25.11.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (06.12.2015), герана (04.12.2017), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ира Карлаш (12.11.2018), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), К.Т.В. (01.11.2018), карина1983 (07.11.2020), Ладога (02.11.2016), лариса 25 (04.12.2017), любба (24.04.2020), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (12.11.2017), Маргошик68 (31.10.2016), Марийка-Умница (10.11.2016), МУЗОК (30.10.2016), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017), Наталия Агеева (01.12.2019), Озма (12.11.2017), оксана 1974 (05.10.2019), окси 777 (30.10.2016), Ольгетта (07.11.2021), опал1 (30.10.2016), Папялушка (12.11.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (09.12.2017), Сентябринка (30.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (09.12.2017), Тамадюля (31.10.2018), Тамара 379 (30.10.2016), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Тариэлька (06.12.2015), Татиана 65 (12.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (30.10.2016), Юлия Оскар (14.10.2018), Юлия1977 (13.11.2022), ЮНВА (21.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*"Танец с мячиками "* для 2-й мл.гр. [IMG]http://s5.******info/7d12589e76a670b64abf0f3f0a9620a4.gif[/IMG]
Сл.Е.В. Кислициной
_(плотные мячи-шары на резиновом  шнуре на конце колечко для того , чтобы держать мячик)_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Музыка продолжается,детки садятся, воспитатели собирают мячи в корзину.
Музыка к танцу ,*автор Штраус "Полька-пицикато"*  https://yadi.sk/d/QSHjHSpFm5uPM

*Танец с мячами на русском языке исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

anna2280 (25.01.2020), lana lanova (09.11.2021), lipa29 (30.10.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), olga-inku (18.11.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), vetlost (30.08.2017), zaruzi (17.11.2020), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анжела72 (24.06.2016), велюни (02.07.2017), ВИОЛA (26.10.2017), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), инна2804 (22.12.2020), Иннуша (02.10.2017), карина1983 (07.11.2020), кэт радистка (24.06.2016), любба (24.04.2020), Маинька (24.06.2016), музработник (18.11.2020), на.та.ли. (03.09.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), окси 777 (24.06.2016), Татиана 65 (29.07.2016), Эльвира 37 (28.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*"Танец с мячиками "* для 2-й мл.гр. укр.яз
Сл.Е.В. Кислициной
*Перевод  Татьяны -Талант*
_(плотные мячи-шары на резиновом  шнуре на конце колечко для того , чтобы держать мячик)_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




Музыка продолжается,детки садятся, воспитатели собирают мячи в корзину.
Музыка здесь   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2595875

*"Танец с мячами" на украинском языке исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко  
"Танок з м'ячами"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), lana lanova (09.11.2021), lolu66 (04.01.2017), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Olga Beliaeva (29.09.2016), olga-inku (26.11.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), ВИОЛA (26.10.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Иишка (16.08.2017), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), лида-1410 (04.01.2017), любба (24.04.2020), лядова (08.01.2017), Маинька (24.06.2016), на.та.ли. (03.09.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,сижу работаю над музыкальным материалом к новогодним утренникам. Написала сейчас к полечке слова для танца котят.Так ,как   год будет кролика- котика,думаю , что танец пригодится.
*Танец котят (2 мл. гр.)*[IMG]http://s18.******info/c8da3830a0a104b5bcaa1abca1ec559b.gif[/IMG]
*Музыка к танцу и моя напевочка* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*"Танец котят" для младшей группы*
_Слова и  движения Кислициной Е.В._
Моя песенка «Танец котяток»(дв-я по тексту)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец котят для  маминого праздника озвучила Ксения Вдовиченко*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (09.12.2017), fotinia s (26.05.2019), ina (05.12.2017), IrenIren (10.01.2020), jkmuif (31.07.2018), krinka (06.04.2019), ksusha0601 (28.04.2017), lana lanova (09.11.2021), laratet (08.02.2016), larisakoly (18.12.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), myzic (08.02.2016), novgortom (09.12.2017), oksana888 (09.01.2018), olga-inku (26.11.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Raisa Vayner (07.06.2016), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), vetlost (30.08.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анна1981 (03.10.2018), буссоница (09.12.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), Галин04ка (10.12.2017), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (08.02.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (18.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), красавишна (15.11.2021), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (08.02.2016), лида-1410 (30.11.2019), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лорис (06.01.2018), лядова (08.01.2017), Мусиенко (06.01.2018), Ніка (18.01.2017), на.та.ли. (03.09.2017), Наташа Загалюк (07.01.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), окси 777 (08.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Пономарёва Александра (06.01.2018), Ригина (09.04.2019), Свет.точка (26.05.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (09.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (09.12.2017), Татиана 65 (07.02.2016), Татка_7878 (12.11.2019), Я ,Наталья! (18.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, сегодня услышала замечательную музыку для танца  малышек и написала  слова.Вот что получилось.

*Танец «Улыбнись» для малышек*.

*  Слова Кислициной  Е.В.,Перевод на украинский  язык Татьяна Будюк-Талант, исп. Оля -Талант*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), dasha_bene (04.11.2017), echeva (23.01.2019), EVGESKA (30.10.2016), fatinija (18.01.2017), galy-a (12.11.2017), Irina Sirin (12.01.2020), Irina55 (18.01.2017), irusa (04.01.2017), ivano (25.06.2016), kok1867 (08.06.2018), konstman_vg (14.11.2017), krinka (01.03.2020), lana lanova (09.11.2021), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), larisakoly (15.11.2017), lybochka (30.10.2016), mara400 (06.01.2017), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), myzic (08.02.2016), na4a (04.11.2017), Nata S (13.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.11.2016), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Raisa Vayner (13.03.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Stashynj (09.11.2016), sunia67 (12.09.2018), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), viculy (04.11.2017), wlx1 (06.08.2018), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анжела72 (24.06.2016), Анна1981 (03.10.2018), бабалена (30.11.2017), вау (12.11.2017), дошколка (15.11.2020), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), елена михайловна (24.11.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (08.02.2016), Иишка (16.08.2017), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), красавишна (15.11.2021), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (08.02.2016), Лидушка (31.03.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.12.2016), маина ивановна (09.02.2016), Маинька (24.06.2016), Марийка-Умница (10.11.2016), Ніка (18.12.2016), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017), Наташа Загалюк (07.01.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), НИрина (29.10.2018), Озма (12.11.2017), окси 777 (08.02.2016), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Полечка (27.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (09.12.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (28.11.2017), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татиана 65 (12.11.2017), Эмилия я (04.01.2017), Я ,Наталья! (18.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Я для своих деток написала  2 танца вокруг елочки,сл. Кислициной Е.В.,есть + и минус.Исп. Песенку Оленька Талант,перевод на украинский Таня Талант.
Первый "Танец вокруг елки" для младшего возраста*
[IMG]http://s17.******info/58defaf700f1a5ddbd5b8e41232d97fe.gif[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Лизонька Нагорная напела украинский вариант танца.Выставляю для украиночек.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*авторское свидетельство*  https://yadi.sk/i/KPu2Ub3gJPgy0g

----------

19ollga90 (Сегодня), alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), anna2280 (12.11.2019), avdeev2000 (13.11.2016), berryX (12.11.2016), calina (13.12.2015), daniv62 (09.11.2016), dasha_bene (04.11.2017), diak (09.11.2016), elis673 (01.06.2022), EVGESKA (30.10.2016), fatinija (21.11.2016), flag (12.11.2021), forel (09.12.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), galy-a (12.11.2017), irinabondar2468 (05.02.2018), irusa (09.12.2016), irysia (14.11.2016), ivano (09.11.2016), Izmail96 (09.11.2016), julchonoc (09.11.2016), kok1867 (27.05.2018), Kolpachiha (24.11.2016), konstman_vg (14.11.2017), kri (04.06.2019), krinka (01.03.2020), ksusha0601 (28.04.2017), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), laratet (10.11.2016), larisakoly (15.11.2017), Lina_21 (29.11.2016), lipa29 (30.10.2016), lokteva. lar. (06.04.2018), lolu66 (09.11.2016), lybochka (30.10.2016), Maria-- (04.12.2019), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), musa (09.11.2016), na4a (04.11.2017), Nadka (09.01.2020), nastiabar (26.08.2016), Nata S (13.11.2016), natalia1508 (04.11.2017), novgortom (09.12.2017), oksana888 (09.11.2016), oksi7771 (11.01.2020), Oksyyy (04.11.2017), Olga Beliaeva (09.11.2016), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), olio (24.08.2020), PrinceAmur (06.11.2017), Raisa Vayner (13.12.2015), Rina05 (02.12.2019), Rita03 (11.08.2017), s.grek (13.11.2019), stepannn (12.11.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), tatjan60 (13.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Treya (13.12.2017), tvsokol (05.12.2017), Veramar62 (13.12.2015), vetlost (30.08.2017), viculy (30.10.2020), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zwetlana (06.01.2020), александ (04.11.2017), аленушка 70 (12.11.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анжела72 (24.06.2016), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Борковская Н (05.01.2017), буссоница (05.11.2017), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Дивинская Мила (09.11.2016), Доця 0812 (02.12.2019), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (08.02.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (16.11.2016), ИннаНичога (30.11.2019), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (09.11.2016), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), ирина махно (01.12.2019), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), Ирма 77 (05.11.2017), катя 98 (09.11.2016), квіточка (30.11.2019), Котик230580 (05.11.2017), красавишна (15.11.2021), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (09.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (13.12.2015), Лариса12 (20.05.2016), лида-1410 (04.11.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Ллорхен (04.11.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (06.11.2017), лядова (12.11.2017), маина ивановна (09.11.2016), Маинька (30.10.2016), Марийка-Умница (10.11.2016), Марина52 (10.01.2020), музработник (18.11.2020), Ніка (18.12.2016), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017), намчайку (28.12.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (09.11.2016), Наташа Загалюк (11.11.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (09.11.2016), нинчик (10.11.2016), НИрина (29.10.2018), окси 777 (30.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Олена911 (14.11.2016), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Ольгетта (07.11.2021), Олюр (12.01.2020), Осянечка (11.10.2016), Паганини (04.11.2017), Парина (13.11.2019), Полечка (24.11.2016), света73 (09.11.2016), талант (09.11.2016), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татка_7878 (30.11.2019), Эдита (12.11.2016), Я ,Наталья! (18.01.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (09.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Много вопросов вызвал танец с фонариками для малышек.Так же есть плюс и минус и украинский перевод от Тани Талант.
Танец  с фонариками* *Сл. Кислициной Е.В.*

*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), avdeev2000 (17.11.2019), BashOrgRu (18.12.2017), berryX (12.11.2016), camilla (06.12.2017), dasha_bene (14.04.2021), diak (04.12.2017), dzvinochok (12.11.2017), fatinija (21.11.2016), flag (12.11.2021), fotinia s (26.05.2019), galy-a (12.11.2017), ina (05.12.2017), Irina delfin412 (04.10.2018), Irina55 (01.12.2019), irusa (09.11.2016), irysia (14.11.2016), ivano (25.06.2016), Izmail96 (04.12.2017), jkmuif (10.12.2017), karap8 (04.12.2017), keliot (09.12.2017), kok1867 (02.02.2019), kri (27.05.2019), krinka (01.03.2020), ksusha0601 (01.12.2017), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), larisakoly (15.11.2017), larusya_ (01.07.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (16.11.2019), Lenylya (11.11.2017), leonora_ (04.12.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lolu66 (04.12.2017), lybochka (30.10.2016), Maria-- (04.12.2019), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), munakra73 (26.11.2021), nastiabar (26.08.2016), Nata S (04.12.2017), natalia1508 (08.12.2017), Natallive (12.11.2017), natnice (02.12.2021), novgortom (09.12.2017), nyusha0365 (06.08.2018), oksana888 (09.11.2016), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (09.11.2016), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Raisa Vayner (13.12.2015), Rita03 (11.08.2017), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), s.grek (13.11.2019), SANOCHKA (04.12.2017), Soleigr (05.12.2017), Stashynj (04.12.2017), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (25.11.2018), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), tvsokol (05.12.2017), Veshylllka (25.11.2021), vetlost (30.08.2017), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zironjka6791 (04.12.2017), zwetlana (06.01.2018), александ (16.11.2017), аленушка 70 (12.11.2017), Анжела72 (24.06.2016), Анна1981 (03.10.2018), буссоница (09.12.2017), Валентина Сысуева (26.11.2017), вау (12.11.2017), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), елена1234 (22.11.2017), Задор_Инка (02.12.2018), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), ИннаНичога (05.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (04.12.2017), Ирина Дов (14.11.2021), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), Ирма 77 (05.11.2017), катя 98 (09.11.2016), квіточка (30.11.2019), красавишна (15.11.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (13.12.2015), Лариса12 (20.05.2016), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лильчик (05.12.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Лючия (14.11.2018), Марина Сухарева (23.11.2019), Милаша (10.02.2019), Ніка (18.12.2016), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017), намчайку (28.12.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (09.11.2016), наталуся (05.12.2017), Наташа Загалюк (11.11.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (05.12.2017), НИрина (29.10.2018), Озма (12.11.2017), окси 777 (30.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Осянечка (11.10.2016), Полечка (14.11.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (08.12.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), света73 (09.11.2016), Танічка (04.12.2017), Татиана 65 (12.11.2017), Татка_7878 (12.11.2019), Эдита (12.11.2016), Юлия Калашникова (21.10.2018), Я ,Наталья! (18.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, переделала  начало червячков.Рассказываю.
Ткань с яблоком(аппликация) выносят ведущие. Дети тихонько идут за тканью.
Вот музыка.
Червячки 11.mp3
1 часть выносят яблоко.
2 часть..червячки засыпают,а ведущая начинает  удивляться: почему?
3 часть....червячки просыпаюстя и начинают смеяться.
Ведущая  немного нервничает и просит прекратить безобразничать.
Червячки: Ну вы даете!!!
Ведущая: Нет. это вы даете,а у нас  просто выпускной...
Червячки: Танцуют все...
Дальше ,все,как обычно.

----------

larisakoly (23.01.2019), Veshylllka (25.11.2021), Ал-су (31.01.2017), Валентина Сысуева (26.11.2017), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), Людмилkа (24.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Я когда-то написала для малышек танец "Улыбнись",но плюса не было.
*Танюшка -Талант записала плюсик по моей просьбе.Исполняет песенку Олечка-Талант.Девочки, мои дорогие, спасибо вам огромное!*

*Украинский вариант  танца  исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), Angelino4ka (13.11.2017), Antonya (27.11.2017), camilla (06.12.2017), dasha_bene (14.04.2021), diak (12.11.2017), echeva (23.01.2019), fatinija (30.11.2019), flag (12.11.2021), fotinia s (26.05.2019), ina (05.12.2017), IrenIren (10.01.2020), Irina Tolova (05.12.2021), Irina55 (01.12.2019), Irina61 (06.06.2022), irysia (14.11.2016), ivano (25.06.2016), jkmuif (31.07.2018), klyukva (02.11.2022), konstman_vg (14.11.2017), kri (27.05.2019), krinka (01.03.2020), ksusha0601 (28.04.2017), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), larisakoly (15.11.2017), Lenylya (13.11.2017), leonora_ (04.12.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lipa29 (30.10.2016), lolu66 (04.12.2017), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), natnice (02.12.2021), neonn1979 (30.11.2017), Note (05.12.2017), novgortom (09.12.2017), Ntali12977 (12.11.2017), nyusha0365 (06.08.2018), oksana888 (04.12.2017), olga-inku (18.11.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), PrinceAmur (06.11.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), s.grek (13.11.2019), SANOCHKA (04.12.2017), Stashynj (09.11.2016), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.11.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.11.2017), vetlost (21.01.2018), viculy (30.10.2020), zironjka6791 (04.12.2017), zwetlana (12.11.2017), Алена43 (14.12.2015), Анжела72 (24.06.2016), Варшава (14.09.2018), Венерочка (20.11.2016), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Евгения 71 (03.12.2017), елена1234 (22.11.2017), Задор_Инка (02.12.2018), ИннаНичога (05.11.2017), Иннуша (02.10.2017), Ирина Ивановна (21.11.2017), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), квіточка (30.11.2019), красавишна (15.11.2021), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (13.12.2015), лида-1410 (30.11.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лючия (14.11.2018), маина ивановна (12.11.2019), Маинька (24.06.2016), Марийка-Умница (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (17.11.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (01.03.2020), на.та.ли. (08.03.2018), намчайку (28.12.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (05.12.2017), Озма (12.11.2017), Оленка ххх (04.12.2017), ольга коробова (22.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (09.12.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (08.12.2017), Раиса2001 (14.10.2018), Ригина (09.04.2019), света73 (13.11.2017), Танічка (04.12.2017), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татка_7878 (30.11.2019), Эдита (13.11.2017), Юлия Калашникова (21.10.2018), Я ,Наталья! (18.01.2017)

----------


## талант

> Танюшка, спасибо!


На здоровье! Всегда рада записать своего ребенка.! Главное девочка с удовольствием поет!

----------


## Note

> "НА РАДІСТЬ МАЛЮКАМ" -  СТОРІНОЧКА ГАРНОГО НАСТРОЮ ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ ВІД ОЛЕНИ КИСЛИЦИНОЇ.


Спасибо, вам Елена Владимировна за новую темку. Творческого процветания вашей  мастерской.
Мы с дочкой в восхищении от танца "Улыбнись". Танцуем уже 10 раз, дочка уже и слова запомнила.
Для малышей просто необходим такой материал.

----------


## daniv62

Леночка,поздравляю с открытием темы!Удачи и творческих успехов!

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020)

----------


## талант

*Український варіант таночку" Посміхнись" ,перевод Татьяны Будюк-Талант*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Русский вариант  и  музыка здесь* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4095883

----------

camilla (06.12.2017), Elen2 (04.01.2017), fatinija (16.01.2017), krinka (01.03.2020), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), larisakoly (18.12.2017), moderm (09.09.2017), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Rita03 (11.08.2017), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), SANOCHKA (04.12.2017), svetik kumurgi (05.02.2020), svetlask8 (16.02.2020), zwetlana (12.11.2017), Валентина Андреева (04.01.2017), Дюймовочка (12.11.2017), Ирина Ивановна (21.11.2017), квіточка (30.11.2019), красавишна (15.11.2021), Лючия (14.11.2018), Ніка (18.12.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (05.12.2017), нинчик (06.10.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Девочки,дорогие,открыла темку.


*Молодец! Давно пора!Всем темы открыла. а себе забыла... А то ищи твой материал по всему форуму...*

----------


## Elen2

> Пусть здесь будет тепло и уютно!!!Желаю творческих идей и много гостей!!!





> Ты умница.... скОлько всего вкусного то!!!!!!!





> Поздравляю с открытием такой замечательной и нужной темы!





> Пусть ваш творчески огонь ни когда не гаснет!!!


*Спасибо за ваши добрые слова , девочки.*

----------


## Elen2

> процветания и всеобщего внимания желаю твоей теме!!!





> С удовольствием буду заходить к тебе в гости!


*Девочки, спасибо большое.* Заходите , буду рада.

----------


## Elen2

> Пусть еще чаще будут те прекрасные мгновенья, 
> когда к тебе приходит вдохновенье!
> Пусть домик твой растет и процветает
> и в гости нас почаще приглашает!


 :Blush2: 
*Спасибо ,Юленька.*Так приятно.




> Поддерживаю тебя двумя руками!!!


*Света,спасибо .* Мне бы твою уверенность,но буду стараться. :Aga:

----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Irina61

[IMG]http://*********su/1910492m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Valesy

*Леночка! Поздравляю с открытием темки!*   :Ok: 
*Желаю дальнейшего творческого вдохновения!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## натела

Поздравляю с открытием темки! Творческих успехов и здоровья! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

*Танец конфеток от Elen2*Написала движения .


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*Песня лисичек*
010.песня лисичек-.mp3
*Песенка лисичек.
сл. Кислицина Е.В.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

krinka (08.01.2019), larisakoly (18.12.2017), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Oksik (10.12.2017), olia.kostina (07.12.2017), wlx1 (08.01.2019), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), нинчик (30.11.2019), Татка_7878 (30.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец для ст. гр "Я самая" Н. Могилевская.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), krinka (08.01.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Веришь мне или  нет" исп. Н.Королева и Тарзан.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*танец для ст. гр "Ты -моя ластівко"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

moderm (12.01.2020), olia.kostina (16.02.2019), Rita03 (11.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), ИяНаталия (04.01.2017), Кремень (01.06.2018), Ладога (06.01.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец в веночках из розовых и белых роз.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[IMG]http://*********su/2052470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2043254m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2046326m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ivano (04.01.2017), krinka (08.01.2019), larisakoly (18.12.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), olia.kostina (16.02.2019), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Anisoara

Леночка, только набрела до твоей темки....[IMG]http://s20.******info/7b38f8195ccfdbbb450d865a078974b8.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s20.******info/1debfe25265f706ec8929a1b195276b2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## solnet

*Леночка, дорогая, как у тебя в темке замечательно. Спасибо за твоё творчество и идеи, ты просто истинно творческий педагог с большой буквы!* 
[IMG]http://*********net/2978607m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Эти танцы ставила в 2009 году.Они для малышек. в папках описание и музыка
*Танец "Раз ладошка, два ладошка"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Танец "Светит солнышко для всех"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (01.03.2020), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), лядова (08.01.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Осянечка (04.01.2017), Татиана 65 (04.01.2017), Эмилия я (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Еще один танец для малышек "Солнечные зайчики"*
[IMG]http://*********net/2988682m.jpg[/IMG]
солнечные зайчики.mp3.html
*И парный танец "Королева красоты" для старшей группы.*
[IMG]http://*********net/2973322m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2957962m.jpg[/IMG]
Королева красоты.mp3.html

----------

Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Tania-112a (15.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Инна Корепанова (11.01.2016), Ладога (06.01.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Осянечка (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец  для старшей группы "Ты моя ластівко"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nastiabar (13.03.2017), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Осянечка (11.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Этот танец гусаров и дам ставила тоже в 2009 году.
*ТАНЕЦ ГУСАРОВ И ДАМ*
Дети стоят 2-мя шеренгами, 1-я - гусары, 2-я - дамы.
_ГУСАРСКАЯ ЭПОХА_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (08.01.2019), larisakoly (18.12.2017), Лариса Антонова (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Еще танец для малышей.
*ТАНЕЦ ЧАШЕК*

_Муз. «Неваляшки»_ 
_Чашки стоят свободно, и самовар-чайник._
1.Динь-дон, дили-дон,--- 
стоят, покачиваются вправо-влево, ноги на ширине плеч
Слышен звон со всех сторон. /2р. 
Дили-дили-дили-дон.
Мы - милашки,Мы - цветные чашки,---кружение топотушками
 Мы — цветные чашки, Яркие рубашки!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (01.03.2020), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), Ладога (06.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (04.01.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Танец для младшей группы.
*Танец поварят.(музыка «Пупсик»)*

1.Топни, наш милый повар,
   Притопни ножкой ,ты посильней!
   Топни, наш милый повар,
   И в праздник станет всем веселей!
Пр-в: 
    Покружись , всем покажись!(2 раза)
2.  Хлопни, наш милый повар, --------хлопают друг другу по рукам
     В ладошки хлопни , ты веселей!
     Хлопни , наш милый повар,
     Погромче хлопай ,рук не жалей!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

echeva (23.01.2019), krinka (08.01.2019), vetlost (30.08.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (19.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Еще один танец  для малышек.

*„Упражнение  с шарами” * 



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Ладога (06.01.2018), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Звездная страна"*
Исполняют мои выпускники, дети  старшей группы №14 ,2012 год.



_автор танца Леночка- Левадана._

----------

larisakoly (18.12.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Часть номера "Музыкальные червячки".Оператор так снимал ,что кроме этого кусочка нет ничего. Просто показываю  само яблоко.
И кусочек танго "Миллион алых роз" и пришла в гости Двойка.

----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

> само яблоко


Спасибо за показанное яблоко, теперь думаю и себе такое сделать, авось пригодиться. [IMG]http://s17.******info/ae8c31dbf40d258c81b01e639176ba18.gif[/IMG] Продолжайте нас радовать своим творчеством, жаль только что мне нельзя использовать на русском репертуар, а уж очень понравились некоторые танцы для малышей. :Ok:  да и себе подумываю на следующий год взять игру с папами. уж очень интересно смотрится.

----------


## Elen2

Это  танец с "Мисс "Радуга" 2012".
*Танец с платками и цветами "Мама"*



_Идейным вдохновителем этого танца является Аннушка- СуперАнна_.Сделала по-своему,т. к. детки у меня  старшей группы,а не подготовительной.

----------

larisakoly (18.12.2017), Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2



----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Дефиле  на конкурсе "Мисс "Радуга""*

----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Написала  танец-инсценировку  "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

echeva (23.01.2019), krinka (01.03.2020), larisakoly (18.12.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Осянечка (11.10.2016)

----------


## Grosmat

> Написала  танец-инсценировку  "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.


Спасибо, Леночка! Мне так нравится твои танцы со словами! Музыка веселенькая, слова.- чудо и движения по возрасту. Обязательно возьму для своих деток!

----------


## Elen2

> Мне так нравится твои танцы со словами!





> Я в полном воссторге!


Девочки, забегайте.Всегда вам рада. 
[IMG]http://s19.******info/865626799133d5d28e8ebdcf7ca6df0e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжела72

[QUOTE=Elen2;4413778]*Написала  танец-инсценировку  "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.*

Леночка, спасибо за твой талант, щедрость и бескорыстие!!! За творческие идеи и вдохновение!!!

----------


## Anisoara

> Написала  танец-инсценировку  "

----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день! Лето в самом разгаре  и  эта песенка-зарядка  сложилась быстро,но почему-то долго не решалась ее показать.
*Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"*
_
Для первой младшей группы.
Сл. Кислициной Е. В_
[IMG]http://*********net/3091914m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3088842m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Rita03 (11.08.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## leonora_

> Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"


[IMG]http://s20.******info/3e400526873f7616347b0a963d88373f.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tatti

> но почему-то долго не решалась ее показать.


Добрый вечер!Песенка ну очень понравилась.Спасибо большое! :061: Решила быстренько перевести для себя,вот что получилось.Может кому-то пригодиться.Не судите строго моё творение. :Taunt: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Lina_21 (18.05.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> быстренько перевести для себя,вот что получилось.Может кому-то пригодиться.Не судите строго моё творение


[IMG]http://s9.******info/1792335166508789486096ffdec0b7a3.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s20.******info/f191056c01487a06fad52793070de819.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Написала  танец-инсценировку  "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.
> приглашаем танцевать.rar.html


*Для украиночек ,перевод песни  от Тани - Талант.*
*Танюшка, огромное спасибо.Твои переводы лучшие!*[IMG]http://s15.******info/ea2ba8bc68744482cf8aec1d1e1b8bee.gif[/IMG]
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413778
Український варіант:[IMG]http://s10.******info/f270704a64d27d4c6b654f58f188359a.gif[/IMG]

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irinnka (19.04.2019), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Осянечка (11.10.2016)

----------


## Алена345

> Лето в самом разгаре  и  эта песенка-зарядка  сложилась быстро,но почему-то долго не решалась ее показать.
> Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"

----------


## Elen2

*Вчера Танюшка -Талант написала  музыку для танца грибочков и попросила  слова к нему написать.Вот ,что у меня получилось.*
[IMG]http://*********su/2241551m.jpg[/IMG]

*Танец  грибочков.*
_муз. Талант Татьяны                 сл. Кислициной Е.В_



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Tatti

> Танец грибочков.
> муз. Талант Татьяны сл. Кислициной Е.В


Отличненькая песенка. :Ok: 
Вот переводик на украинский язык.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irinnka (19.04.2019), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Отличненькая песенка.


Танечка, это тебе спасибо за перевод.Если можно исправь одну строчку:



> Голосно в  ладоньки  трішки


,сама не смогу.На мой взгляд *трішки голосно* не бывает.
[IMG]http://s9.******info/c0815d47ac2ff98a8b3ac05f31fcf70f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s4.******info/d4b6d20c31d41ca9fc715e9c643faa64.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tatti

> На мой взгляд трішки голосно не бывает.


Исправляю.Варианты:
Ми в ладоньки заплескали
Плесь-плесь-плесь,плесь-плесь-плесь
Ніжки нам затанцювали
Ось таночок увесь.
или
Ручки ми приготували
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп,хлоп-хлоп-хлоп.
Ніжки нам затанцювали
Топ-топ-топ,топ-топ-топ

----------


## Elen2

> Ручки ми приготували
> Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп,хлоп-хлоп-хлоп.
> Ніжки нам затанцювали
> Топ-топ-топ,топ-топ-топ


[IMG]http://s4.******info/47c8ccf8c074ed41c67a652198ffc1d3.gif[/IMG]
*спасибо , Танечка.*[IMG]http://s17.******info/735652c8060790ee7ac17ab44c88bf81.gif[/IMG]

----------


## daniv62

Лена и Танюша,спасибо вам большое!

----------


## Elen2

> Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"
> [IMG]http://s10.******info/6e60d171d0e8b5ac1c0b9b04268d6556.gif[/IMG]
> Для первой младшей группы.
> Сл. Кислициной Е. В


*Девочки, Танюшка-Талант  написала плюсик  к песенке.Кого заинтересовала ,ловите.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

[


> Елена, Вы супер!!! В восторге от Вашего "Танца червячков", представляю сколько радости дети получают от репетиций и постановки этого прикольненького танца! Я сама бы в жизни низачто до такого не додумалась, хотя сама юмористка и приколистка!!! И вообще огромное спасибо за Вашу милую, добрую и весёлую страничку!!! 
> СПАСИБО!!!
> С любовью и уважением к Вашему таланту и творчеству, Наталия!!!





> Здравствуйте. Идея червячков не моя,она из инета. Просто  каждый делал  так,как видел. Я сделала по своему.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4381377
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411586

----------


## leonora_

> Девочки, Танюшка-Талант  написала плюсик  к песенке.Кого заинтересовала ,ловите.
> Песенка-Зарядка Кислицина Е.В исп.Оля Талант.rar.html
> Танечка, спасибо.


Это как раз для меня плюсики. А Tatti (Таня) делала перевод этой зарядки. Я думала Танюша сделает плюсик украинский. Но СПАСИБИЩЕ за любой.

----------

Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

ЛЕНА И ТАНЮША, вы просто МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! Ваш творческий тандем просто супер. Скажу честно, когда Лена открыла свою мастерскую, я подумала, а почему не в русском разделе, там она была бы более кстати. Теперь вижу, что я ошибалась: к каждой песне перевод, вообщем все по делу. Творческих удач , вам девочки!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка и твоя чудесная помощница Танюша-Талант, спасибо вам за очередной ШЕДЕВР!!! Очень красивая осенняя зарисовка получилась!! Я думаю и дети проникнутся и текстом и мелодией и интересной аранжировкой!!!


[IMG]http://s17.******info/dc79ae1176888f5b537f493dd6b2c44a.gif[/IMG]



> Мне кажется средним сложновато будет.


Ириша,каждая из нас знает способности своих деток.Мои средние справятся.




> Танечке, отдельное спасибо!!!


Танюшка,я здесь твои спасибки тоже принимаю.[IMG]http://s17.******info/818e34877fc01763a227600ce398173e.gif[/IMG]




> Ваш творческий тандем просто супер. Скажу честно, когда Лена открыла свою мастерскую, я подумала, а почему не в русском разделе, там она была бы более кстати. Теперь вижу, что я ошибалась: к каждой песне перевод, вообщем все по делу. Творческих удач , вам девочки!!! СПАСИБО!!!


Милочка, мне просто не хотелось ,чтобы переводы моих песен расходились по разным темкам. Вот подружку и попросила. Да и ее слог мне очень нравится.У Танюши  очень богатый словарный запас.Иногда ловлю себя на мысли ,что ее переводы лучше оригиналов бывают.
*Талантик,ты большая умница!*
[IMG]http://s17.******info/7951905928803d973e0b699ffa9fe672.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/54530fd1637bee0fb61b9a90fb3b8d8f.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Творческому тандему Лены и Танюши





> Замечательная песенка!  Спасибо за песню и фонограмму. Молодцы!





> Леночка, спасибо за песенку, очень приятная, спокойная мелодия, мне понравилась.


*Девочки, спасибо.Так приятно читать. Нужно Танюху позвать ,пусть почитает какая она умница.*
[IMG]http://s6.******info/e3e3b664d57ffba1ffc9b54ae524066a.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s6.******info/f3866716cdcc459e624e3197a4c21181.gif[/IMG]

----------


## талант

> Талантик,ты большая умница!





> Девочки, спасибо.Так приятно читать. Нужно Танюху позвать ,пусть почитает какая она умница.


 :Tender:  Вот спасибо всем за хорошие слова!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Танец  грибочков.
> муз. Талант Татьяны                 сл. Кислициной Е.В
> Полька ГРИБКІВ.mp3.html
> [I]
> На  полянке ,на лесной, - грибочки строятся в шеренгу
> В ряд грибочки встали.
> Головою весело,-----------качают головой вправо-влево
> Вместе закивали .
> Ногу на пяточку ----------выставляют ноги поочередно на пяточку
> ...


Девочки, попросила Танюшку переписать вступление к танцу грибочков, сделать подлиннее , под малышек.У меня танцуют 2 младшая.Вот окончательный вариант.
Медл со вступлением ГРИБКИ.rar.html
*А это костюмы для малышек.*
[IMG]http://*********net/3343406m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3349550m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3401761m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, огромное спасибо за песенку и Тане передай тоже огромное спасибо, у вас замечательный творческий союз, думаю, что деткам будет очень приятно исполнять эту песенку :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

*Слава Богу и "Танцевальная площадка" не пустая,есть  материал. Буду очень рада,если  мои гости не будут молчать ,а  скачав материал, оставят отзыв или комментарии  по-поводу  прочитанного и увиденного.*

----------


## Паганини

[IMG]http://s19.******info/a851d7541e8842cc959dc4d8f3d00f64.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/a851d7541e8842cc959dc4d8f3d00f64.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/a851d7541e8842cc959dc4d8f3d00f64.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Танчик из старых запасов.*
[/CENTER][/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]



> В ГОСТИ К ДЕДУШКЕ МОРОЗУ(на мел. амер. нар ."Бубенцы")
> 
> 
> **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## МОРЕ

> *Слава Богу и "Танцевальная площадка" не пустая,есть  материал. Буду очень рада,если  мои гости не будут молчать ,а  скачав материал, оставят отзыв или комментарии  по-поводу  прочитанного и увиденного.*


Леночка! Всегда восхищаюсь твоим новым творениям. Удивляюсь, как у тебя на всё хватает времени?! Иногда возьму со своими детками песенку или танец, просто попробовать, а они как влюбятся. Проходит время, а они вспоминают. Радует, что ты смогла организовать ещё других участников форума к диалогу и творчеству. Потому как вместе - мы сила.

----------


## Elen2

> Иногда возьму со своими детками песенку или танец, просто попробовать, а они как влюбятся.


Мариша, спасибо тебе за то, что с детками берешь мои танцы и песни. Я очень рада, что они не пылятся на полочке.

----------


## МОРЕ

> Мариша, спасибо тебе за то, что с детками берешь мои танцы и песни. Я очень рада, что они не пылятся на полочке.


Да конечно не пылятся! Я тебе давно говорила об авторстве. Рада, что сейчас оно есть. Начинай печататься!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, это мой вход на праздник для старшей группы под песню "Новый год из сказочной страны"(для всей группы)*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Еще 2 входа на новогодние утренники для старшей и средней группы.Движения  составляла я.
  На Новогодние утренники (2009 г) делала такой вход,старалась , чтобы было не сложно .[/b]

*Вход «Новогодняя »(Диамант)ст. гр*
_Автор движений Кислицина Е.В._

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **





*Вход «Праздник идет» ср.гр.*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Несколько лет подряд беру эту игру на утренники в старших группах. Всегда проходит на бис.
*Танец-игра "А на улице мороз",движения по тексту.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (30.10.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

для средней группычасто беру вот эту замечательную полечку, выставляю  вариант  описания движений в польке.
*Описание «Новогодней польки»  ср. гр.*(Движения составила Кислицина Е.В.)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Дети исполняют хоровод "Елочка, заблести огнями"* (слова и музыка Л. Олифировой).(движения взяла на форуме,изменять не стала)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Упражнение с лентами + новогодний дождик "Праздник Новый год".*
_автор движений Кислицина Е.В._

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Я нашла на ютубе игру музыкальную, такая прикольная.Проводила ее несколько лет подряд.Просто , весело и настроение поднимает.Спасибо Лере помогла с нотками и словами.Спасибо автору за видео.*

* Танец- игра «Валенки»*


*В папке минус быстрый и замедленный,слова игры на украинском и русском языках.*

*Девочки, это чтобы все не делали лишней работы .Описала движения.*

*ДЕД МОРОЗ И ВАЛЕНКИ.* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017)

----------


## катя 98

[QUOTE]


> Я нашла на ютубе игру музыкальную, такая прикольная.Проводила ее несколько лет подряд.Просто , весело и настроение поднимает.Спасибо Лере помогла с нотками и словами.Спасибо автору за видео


Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!! Будем использовать!!!!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,еще одна музыкальная игра "Ах,как пляшет Дед Мороз".Дети разучивали с  большим удовольствием.Было 2 куплета, мне показалось маловато и я дописала еще 3 и 4-й куплет
`Ах, как пляшет Дед Мороз!` 

Сл. И муз. Н.Базылевой. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> игра "Ах,как пляшет Дед Мороз".


Спасибочки![IMG]http://*********su/2834745m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## liybliana

спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибочки!





> спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество


*ТанюшкИ, рада вам помочь и порадовать ваших воспитанников.*

----------


## Марина ан

Леночка, спасибо за твое творчество, за музыкальные игры и танцы! Обязательно буду использовать в работе!!!

----------


## Elen2

Понравилась  мне* игра Екатерины Шваб "Ой,что за народ за лисичкой идет?"*
*Естественно ,менять можно героя и петь про кого угодно,но мне нужен вариант для игры без героя,я переделала вот так.*

*Ой, что за народ?*[IMG]http://s5.******info/174382d45c67ca8e5e986061328ee00f.gif[/IMG]
_(переделка от Кислициной Е.В.)_
_1.Ой, что за народ                           Идут по кругу
 По кружочку идет. 
 Ой, что за народ 
 По кружочку идет. 

 Ты скорее  покружись                    Кружатся 
 Всем ребяткам поклонись 
 Ручками похлопай                            Хлопают 
 Ножками потопай                             Топают 

 2.Ой, что за народ                             Идут по кругу
 По кружочку  идет. 
 Ой, что за народ 
 По кружочку идет 

 Побежали. Побежали                        Убегают 
 В догонялки поиграли 
 А потом. А потом 
 Вокруг елочки
 Мы пойдем                                       

 3.Ой, что за народ                               Идут вокруг елки
 По кружочку идет. 
 Ой, что за народ 
 По кружочку идет. 

 К елочке мы подойдем                             Подходят, «топотушки» 
 Топать ножками начнем 
 А потом, а потом                                       Кружатся, «фонарики» руками 
 Елке песенку споем


_
 В папке минус ,текст (оригинал)  и записала для себя плюсовочку.
Игра Ой , что за народ 2 мл гр.rar.html

----------


## ambra

Леночка, спасибо тебе и Лили . конечно!!

----------


## Grosmat

> Ой, что за народ?
> (переделка от Кислициной Е.В.)
> 1.Ой, что за народ                           Идут по кругу


Леночка, спасибо!  Понравилась песенка!  С твоего разрешения  заберу себе в копилочку! А, может и опробуем уже на прощании с елочкой!!!! Ты как всегда в переди планеты всей!!!

----------


## liybliana

> Ой, что за народ?
> (переделка от Кислициной Е.В.)
> 1.Ой, что за народ                           Идут по кругу
>  По кружочку идет. 
>  Ой, что за народ 
>  По кружочку идет. 
> 
>  Ты скорее  покружись                    Кружатся 
>  Всем ребяткам поклонись 
> ...


спасибо большое, как всегда суперррррррррр))))))))))))))

----------


## Elen2

> игра Лили Хисматуллиной "Ой,что за народ за лисичкой идет?"


Девочки, я точно страя и невнимательная становлюсь. Это игра не Лили Хисматуллиной ,а нашей форумчанки Екатерины Шваб.
Катюша, простите меня, я Вас обидеть не хотела. Просто бывает так, что  сразу вещь нравится, вот и напела уже свой вариант,без героя.Спасибо  Вам ,огромное.[IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Кто не брал*  танец- оркестр для малышей "Мишки-кашевары"*,возьмите, не пожалеете.Это супер, а дети с каким удовольствием. Он  написан для 2-й младшей но у меня масявки-ясельки справились великолепно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3682597m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3714341m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3694885m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3687717m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3690789m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Продолжаю про танцы.
Девочки* вход  под "Хеппи нью е"* ,это  класс. Так  замечательно. Родители сидели  замерев.Смотрелось просто волшебно.Все было под подсветку лазерную,это классно.красота волшебная.Выставлю описание чуть позже.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3723559m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3717415m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3710247m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016)

----------


## катя 98

> Кто не брал*  танец- оркестр для малышей "Мишки-кашевары"*,возьмите, не пожалеете.





> Продолжаю про танцы.
> Девочки* вход  под "Хеппи нью е"* ,это  класс. Так  замечательно. Родители сидели  замерев.Смотрелось просто волшебно.Все было под подсветку лазерную,это классно.красота волшебная.Выставлю описание чуть позже.





> Леночка! Большое Вам СПАСИБО!!! Фото  с Ваших праздников пересматривала несколько раз!!!


Спасибо за фото,но.... Уверенна что не только я давно и безнадежно мечтаю посмотреть видео..... :Tender: Фото завораживают а если б съемочку с утренника увидеть.... :Oj: Может родители снимали,поспрашивать бы????  :Blush2: Наверное вообще был бы снос крыши!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Тиса

Полный восторг от увиденного! Костюмы чудесные, яркие! Спасибо за фантазию!

А как посмотреть то, что зашифровано синим цветом?

Ну очень Ваше творчество нравится...

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, появилась свободная минутка ,*выставляю обещанный танец-оркестр для малышек  "Мишки- кашевары"*автора ,к сожалению, не знаю .Точно  кто-то из Беларусси.Поищу.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3687717.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ntali12977 (25.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, огромное спасибо за Мишек!!!!


Фу-уу, Люся, испугала :Grin: . Я пока в этих буквочках разобралась. Допуск поставила от 30 сообщений.



> Леночка, огромное спасибо за Мишек!!!!


На здоровье.

----------


## Valesy

Леночка, я всегда с огромным удовольствием просматриваю твои фотоотчеты! Спасибо огромное за доставленное удовольствие! Отдельное спасибо за "Мишек-кашеваров", положу в копилочку, у меня сейчас нет малышей.
*Удачи и творческих успехов в новом году!*

----------


## Рыбка

> танец-оркестр для малышек  "Мишки- кашевары"


Леночка,мои малышки кашеварили уже. С преогромным удовольствием! Спасибо тебе!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка,мои малышки кашеварили уже. С преогромным удовольствием! Спасибо тебе!


Рыбонька- солнышко.Самые внимательные заметили их  сразу,когда я выставила сценарий с музыкой.




> Пришла за кашеварами...закрыты


Розочка,посмотри в  скайпе. :Smile3: 




> Елена, к сожалению тоже не могу скачать "Мишек-кашеваров", жаль...


Леночка, зайди  еще раз.

----------


## Izmail96

Леночка,  с  Новым  годом!!!!   Смотрю  на  твою  красоту  с  замиранием  сердца...  Класс!   Умница!!!

----------


## Лильчик

> Мишки- кашевары


Такие хорошенькие мишки-малышы и малышки! Я любуюсь, смотря на фото ваших деток, Елена Владимировна!
а за пляску, как варили мишки кашку ,СПАСИБО!

----------


## Удомля

> ,выставляю обещанный танец-оркестр для малышек "Мишки- кашевары"


Спасибо, Лена, отложим до следующего праздника.

----------


## натела

Леночка, спасибо за мишек, прикольненько получилось :Ok:

----------


## liybliana

> выставляю обещанный танец-оркестр для малышек  "Мишки- кашевары"


спасибо огромное просто супер :Grin:

----------


## muzik

Доброго дня ! Всіх з Новим роком і Різдвом Христовим! Таночки - краса, немає слів.

----------


## Anathema

> Happy New Yeаr (русский текст, детское исполнение):


Леночка, спасибо большое.

----------


## Elen2

> дети тоже брали  зажженные фонарики и при "лазерном шоу" качали своими палочками, так было  нежно.... красиво...


Я взяла на начало праздника,было очень красиво.Но оператор сказала, что сэтим лазером, да еще в темноте..вряд ли что-то  получится. Если  даст ,то выставлю сам танец.



> Леночка, спасибо большое.


На здоровье девочки.

----------


## Elen2

*Те же самые "Девушки фабричные",*что и в другой группе



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

vetlost (30.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо огромное за песенку! Необыкновенно нежно и красиво!





> С Рождеством, Елена!  Удачи в делах и творческих Вам успехов!





> Очень много интересного материала на Ваших страничках!


На здоровье,девчоночки.Угощайтесь..

----------


## Elen2

> ПУСТЬ В РОЖДЕСТВО ПОД ТИХИЙ ШЕПОТ СНЕГА
> ЗАЖЖЕТСЯ В НЕБЕ ЯРКАЯ ЗВЕЗДА!
> БЛАГИХ ВЕСТЕЙ ВАМ, РАДОСТИ И СВЕТА

----------


## Elen2

*Парный танец "Топ-топ по паркету".*[IMG]http://s20.******info/bbec7e6529f4bc6c76b23d028a99aa3b.gif[/IMG]
Было выставлено несколько вариантов танца,я для своих детей ставила его так.Видео в папке не мое,по-моему Ксении.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (05.01.2016), Tania-112a (19.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Когда-то давно ставила *парный "Танец цветов" [IMG]http://s18.******info/40d35d6eef76f21df7b5abc014b5b5f0.gif[/IMG] на 8 марта в средней группе,на 4 пары.*.Получилось очень симпатично.Идею брала с нашего форума.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_Описание танца:_

*танец цветочков танцуют мальчики и девочки.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра с мишкой.*[IMG]http://s10.******info/91ec4ae56da9aa0a9c90c05fe616128a.gif[/IMG]Мой вариант.Увидела  в какой-то книге и усовершенствовала по-своему.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (05.01.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Прошлогодний танец мальчиков "Бибика"*.[IMG]http://s10.******info/26254ba198e4fd6a9673b4f50e092afc.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s6.******info/8c8e277d5b156aba154cb48bf3fe9edf.gif[/IMG]Брала  в средней группе, по-этому упростила  очень.Но смотрелось отлично.В папке есть плюсик, караоке-минусовка.чье-то описание и видиео. Я брала видео  и  поставила танец ,как  на видео ,но упростила, т.к. детки маленькие еще.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), буссоница (10.02.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец -инсценировка "Приглашаем танцевать"* [IMG]http://s17.******info/3cba5198e49735db79044e0452a561f7.gif[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Лильчик

*Elen2*
Леночка!
Спасибо за доброту, наставничество, замечательные идеи в постановке танцев.

----------


## liybliana

спасибо, что делитесь с нами своим материалом

----------


## Elen2

> Дякую за те.що ділитесь своєю творчістю з нами.





> Лена, спасибо огромное за ваш бесценный материал





> Спасибо за доброту, наставничество, замечательные идеи в постановке танцев.


На здоровье ,девочки. Главное ,чтобы хотелось ставить танцы ,петь песни с детками и не разочароваться во всем этом...

----------


## lerpis

Леночка-я уже писала в личку повторюсь на форуме.Песенки ОБАЛДЕННЫЕ МОИ МАЛЯВКИ ДО СИХ ПОР ПОЮТ ПЕСЕНКУ ЛИСТИКИ=КОРАБЛИКИ.А у нас вообще-то строго с русским село украинское народ любит свой язык. И ТО ВСЕ ОСТАЛИСЬ ДОВОЛЬНЫ.ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Valesy

Леночка, огромное спасибо за всё!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, выставляю прошлогодний сценарий "Мисс "Ручеек"2012".*Праздник прошел просто великолепно.Сценарий не трудный,единственное трудное место- научить девочек дефилировать.Все остальное шло легко.

Очень удачное начало. В стиле одесских джентльменов.

*Очень красивый вход  под  Даяну "Мама."*
_Автор движений СуперАнна_
[IMG]http://*********ru/3833494m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3825302m.jpg[/IMG]
*Вход .Мама (Даяна)*

Автор движений СуперАнна.




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

vetlost (30.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Я уже сказала, что дефиле далось нам  труднее всего.

----------


## Elen2

*Танец Надюшки - ник Баба Надя с прошлогоднего  "Мисс "Ручеек"  "Миллион алых роз"*".Дети  поймали его моментально. Очень легко , без напряга, детям  очень нравился.
*Надюшка,спасибо огромное за твой танец.*
В папке видео от Надюшки ,исполняют ее детки  и мое описание танца с поправками на моих деток.
*Миллион алых роз.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

echeva (14.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), буссоница (10.02.2016), Зиля 6 (31.01.2020), Саби (22.01.2019)

----------


## Цветик

ЛЕНУСЬ! СПАСИБО!!! 
[img]http://s15.******info/ea2ba8bc68744482cf8aec1d1e1b8bee.gif[/img]

----------


## Victorya

Леночка - браво! Великолепная темка! Удачи тебе и новых творческих идей!

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Елена, спасибо, счастья, удачи и творческого вдохновения!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка - браво! Великолепная темка! Удачи тебе и новых творческих идей!


Вика, спасибо.И тебе на новом поприще  удачи. Надеюсь ,что мой материал поможет  хоть чуть-чуть на новой работе.




> Елена, спасибо, счастья, удачи и творческого вдохновения!


Катюша и Вам всего хорошего.Рада ,что Вам у меня в мастерской нравится.




> Большое спасибо, что напомнили об этом танце!


Пользуйтесь на здоровье. Спасибо  Надюшке его постановщице.




> елена, к сожалению ни чего не могу увидеть, последние 2 странички- голубые полоски с надписью **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**, что это?


У Вас слишком мало сообщений.




> Вы для нас здесь как наставник!Многому чему у Вас учимся.


Оксаночка,я рада  помочь своим коллегам.

*Девочки, удачи вам и неиссякаемого творчества.*



> ЛЕНУСЬ! СПАСИБО!!!


Ленусик,  рада  ,что тебе у меня  что-то понравилось.

----------


## Elen2

> Хочу Вас попросить обновить ссылки на музыку на первых страницах.Хорошие танцы для маленьких, есть описание, но нет музыки.Спасибо.


Лариса, сейчас модерирование даже в мастерских  отключено,так  мне сказали.Будет возможность ,исправлю. Не хочется дергать модераторов по мелочам. У них и так проблем выше крыши.




> А я всё гуляю-гуляю по теме и по ходу опять вопрос: "Леночка, текст инсценировки поют дети или взрослые?


Поют 2 солиста.




> А в авторских темах я увидела, что нужно иметь сообщений где-то около 600. Это правда?


 :Blink: Где такое написано?Нет...

----------


## lenchik-Lenyska

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо Вам за очень интересный и нужный материал!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте Elen2, а можно спросить? А от куда вы берете свой замечательный материал?


Вы находитесь в моей ,авторской теме.Конкретно о каких танцах идет речь? У меня практически на весь материал есть авторские свидетельства.
Частично есть танцы,где была отличная задумка,но  не было рифмы в словах,я переписала по -своему.

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна,поздравляю Вас с праздником "Теплого Олекси"!Пусть  в семье, на работе,в душе всегда будет тепло!А т.к.Олекса покровитель пасечников,а следовательно и самих пчелок,а вы-наша пчелка-труженица,пусть во всех ваших работах Вам сопутствует удача,и сам Олекса будет покровительствовать.


*Танюшка, взаимно!Пусть у тебя будет  во всем везенье,в доме будет тепло,а твои близкие будут счастливы и здоровы.*

----------


## Elen2

[q=Nadka] Добрый вечер, коллеги!
Обращаюсь к Вам, так как знаю, что у нас есть замечательные певуньи! Помогите, пожалуйста, напеть и записать вот эту песенку!!! У меня есть только минус и слова! Эта песня больше известна на русском языке, но мне нужно на украинском!!!
ПОМОГИТЕ КТО МОЖЕТ!!!!!

 - это минус
 - это слова [/q]
Добрый день, я не украинка.Просто попробовала записать.вот что получилось.Девочки,естественно , что автор танца не я,просто озвучила его на укр.языке.
*Танок «Запрошення»*[IMG]http://s4.******info/ddcedc575fd11e632e1f1619ab8cd005.gif[/IMG]
1.	_Танцювати ставай і голівоньку вклоняй,
Танцювати ставай і голівоньку вклоняй.

2.	В ручки плесь, в ручки плесь, іще разом плесь да плесь 
В ручки плесь, в ручки плесь, іще разом плесь да плесь

3.	Ніжкой топ, ніжкой топ, іще разом топ да топ
Ніжкой топ, ніжкой топ, іще разом топ да топ

4.	Машуть ручки малят, це пташки до нас летять
Машуть ручки  малят, це пташки до нас летять

5.	Обнімись, обнімись, міцно-міцно обнімись
Обнімись, обнімись, міцно-міцно обнімись

6.	Вже cкінчився танок, ти вклонись іще разок
Вже cкінчився танок, ти вклонись іще разок_

http://yadi.sk/d/SZenXd0e4yc4T

----------


## lerpis

Как всегда здорово!


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Лена, вот зашла к тебе в гости... у тебя столько всего...интересного, СУПЕР! Твоя мастерская - сундучок сокровищ, спасибо тебе большое. Удачи в работе и дома!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4623350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> *Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"*


*Плюсик к песенке зарядке ,исполняет Оленька Какасьян (Талант)*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (05.01.2016), Tania-112a (15.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Кремень (21.01.2017), лариса61 (12.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо большое Леночка тебе, и твоим помощницам, Танюше и Олечке.


Ириш, рада ,что тебе понравилось, мы уже выставляли, это я начала обновлять  ссылочки и по-новой выставила.Модератора просить как-то не хочется.Знаю сколько у нее и без меня дел.

----------


## Elen2

> Плюсик к песенке зарядке ,исполняет Оленька Какасьян (Талант)


А здесь слова и видео к ней
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4417043

----------

лариса61 (12.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

> Общий танец «Здравствуй друг»
> (поет муз.рук)


Леночка, спасибо большое!!! Огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/3812183.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Дружба" исп. Барбарики.*
В папке плюсик и описание движений,как увидела этот танец я.
[IMG]http://*********su/3023219m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## говорушка

ЛЕНОЧКА СПАСИБО тебе большое!!! Низкий поклон.

----------


## Elen2

> ЛЕНОЧКА СПАСИБО тебе большое!!! Низкий поклон.

----------


## Тиса

*Леночка, спасибо за интересные танцы, все понравились. Ты молодец!*

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена  Владимировна, СПАСИБО  Вам  огромное, что  делитесь  с  нами  своим  материалом !!!  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

> Танец просто чудо! Лёгкий ,изящный .  Вы просто нимфа дарящая нежность и красоту!!! Спасибо Вам за хорошее настроения которое дарит ваша страничка!





> Елена  Владимировна, СПАСИБО  Вам  огромное, что  делитесь  с  нами  своим  материалом !!!





> Спасибо за труд! Успехов на новой должности!





> Леночка, спасибо за интересные танцы, все понравились. Ты молодец!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки.заменяю устаревшие ссылочки.*Выставляю мой авторский зимний материал.*

*Пляска со снежками*.(2-4 года)в архиве плюс (самодельный),минус,слова русские и украинские.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## зулико

Леночка, заглянула к тебе в гости и не хочу уходить!!! Посмотрела, послушала только несколько страничек и уже не могу скрыть своего полнейшего восторга и удовольствия от увиденного и услышанного!!! И сама ты очень гостеприимная и щедрая хозяйка! Спасибо тебе, дорогая!

----------


## Elen2

*Танцы для средней группы (описание)*
*1. "Три желания" - вход на  праздник
2. Парный танец цветов.
3. Танец кукол*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

vetlost (30.08.2017), буссоница (10.02.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

> *Танец "Звездная страна"*
> Исполняют мои выпускники, дети  старшей группы №14 ,2012 год.
> 
> 
> 
> _автор танца Леночка- Левадана._


Танец просто бесподобный! 

Жалко что червячки только небольшой отрывок, не видно всей задумки номера (я так полагаю это те червячки что в начале темки ты описывала с нарезкой? )

Очень жалею что раньше всё не доходили руки подробнее просмотреть твои темки.  Многое пропустила.

----------


## Elen2

> Танец просто бесподобный!


[IMG]http://s17.******info/dc79ae1176888f5b537f493dd6b2c44a.gif[/IMG]




> Жалко что червячки только небольшой отрывок, не видно всей задумки номера (я так полагаю это те червячки что в начале темки ты описывала с нарезкой? )


Да,это тот танец.
Я сегодня опять рассматривала "куринный кан-кан",номер просто великолепный.Будем ставить на День учителя.

----------

лариса61 (12.01.2016), Лидушка (12.01.2020)

----------


## лида-1410

Обалденный кан-кан!!!СУПЕР !!!СУПЕР !!!СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Я в полном восторге от Вашего номера


Это не мой номер, нашла в инете и хотим поставить на День учителя.

----------


## маина ивановна

Спасибо за кан-кан. Номер супер.Понравился.Еще раз большущее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## хвостик

> Танец `Улыбнись` сл. Кислициной Е.В


Спасибо, Леночка, за твой ТРУД!!!!!!!!! Ты настоящая волшебница!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, за твой ТРУД!!!!!!!!! Ты настоящая волшебница!!!!

----------


## liybliana

спасибо за прекрасное творчество!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Танец  для малышей "Улыбнись" сл. Кислицина Е.В.
исполняет Олечка Талант* 
https://yadi.sk/d/2_FcMoikUhQ7Q

----------


## Elen2

*Танец -инсценировка "Приглашаем танцевать" сл. Кислициной,муз. З. Роот* 

https://yadi.sk/d/IVJ35X3eUhPy3

----------

Елабужанка (05.09.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Танец -инсценировка "Приглашаем танцевать" сл. Кислициной,муз. З. Роот
Танец для малышей "Улыбнись" сл. Кислицина Е.В.
Песенка - зарядка Сл.Кислициной Е.В.. Исполняет 


Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!!! [IMG]http://*********org/5909039m.png[/IMG]

----------


## лида-1410

> Танец  для малышей "Улыбнись" сл. Кислицина Е.В.
> исполняет Олечка Талант  
> https://yadi.sk/d/2_FcMoikUhQ7Q





> Танец -инсценировка "Приглашаем танцевать" сл. Кислициной,муз. З. Роот


СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, не могла раньше зайти в темку, а теперь вот допалась и оторваться не могу! Какая ты умничка! Огроменное тебе спасибо за материал, детсады твоего города должны были рыдать когда потеряли такого МУЗРУКА!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## маина ивановна

Спасибі за ваш труд.Матеріал ваш дуже цікавий.Ви просто супер- молодець. Спасибі.Спасибі.

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Танец -инсценировка "Приглашаем танцевать" сл. Кислициной,муз. З. Роот
> Танец для малышей "Улыбнись" сл. Кислицина Е.В.
> Песенка - зарядка Сл.Кислициной Е.В.. Исполняет 
> 
> 
> Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!!! [IMG]http://*********org/5909039m.png[/IMG]


Присоединяюсь к выше сказанному! Елена Владимировна, Ваш материал настоящий клад!

----------


## Elen2

> детсады твоего города должны были рыдать когда потеряли такого МУЗРУКА!


В душе рыдаю я ,что потеряла любимую работу, но назад не вернусь.Причина из-за которой я ушла ,к сожалению, не испарилась.




> Спасибі за ваш труд.Матеріал ваш дуже цікавий.Ви просто супер- молодець. Спасибі.Спасибі






> СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!






> Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!!!


На здоровье. Лишь бы в папках материал не валялся,а был в работе. 



> Спасибо, очень классный танец !

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо большое !





> Присоединяюсь к выше сказанному! Елена Владимировна, Ваш материал настоящий клад!


Работайте с удовольствием, девочки.Рада вам помочь.

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Елена Владимировна,сегодня с малышами проводила вашу песенку-зарядку,насколько моё занятие приукрасила ваше творение.Спасибо вам, за ваш труд,и радуйте пожалуйста нас ,и наших малышей ,своим творчеством! С уваж. Оля.

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна,сегодня с малышами проводила вашу песенку-зарядку,насколько моё занятие приукрасила ваше творение


Оленька, я очень рада,пользуйтесь, радуйте детей.

----------


## Elen2

*По просьбам в личку  обновила ссылочку на танец "Улыбнись" для малышек*



> *Танец «Улыбнись» для малышек.
>                             Слова Кислициной  Е.В.*
> (детки встают парами  и бегут по кругу,
> 
> [HIDE-REPLY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Елабужанка (05.09.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Танец «Улыбнись» для малышек.
> Слова Кислициной Е.В.


СПАСИБО!!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

*Песни для малышек,авторские*Если музыка не моя ,то авторы указаны
*Танец с фонариками*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Пляска малышек со снежками*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Песня лисичек*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

munakra73 (26.11.2021), vetlost (30.08.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Танец с фонариками





> Пляска малышек со снежками





> Песня лисичек


Малышам,то что надо,доступна,и весело. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Леночка,спасибо вам огромное! 
[IMG]http://*********su/4407194.gif[/IMG]

----------

munakra73 (26.11.2021)

----------


## маина ивановна

СПАСИБІ ВАМ ЗА ТРУД, ваша сторінка  це справжній клад. з вашого дозволу взяла собі.Ще раз велике СПАСИБІ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,поступает много вопросов  в личку,по-поводу моих зимних песен и танцев.Выставляю.*
*Песенка –хоровод для 1-й -2-й мл.гр "Елочка" сл. и муз. Кислицина Е.В.* (ноты,текст и перевод на укр. язык, 2 минусовки от Тани Талант)
_Елке холодно зимой на опушке леса,
Пригласили мы домой  елочку погреться…_

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2505988
*Новогодний танец котят Кислицина Е.В.*(минус,текст,плюсик рабочая запись)
_1.В славный праздник Новый год, -   бегут по кругу
Все танцуют хоровод.
Ну и мы не отстаем,
Пляшем дружно и поем.
Приседаем, раз-два – три,              пружинка
На котяток посмотри.
Пяткой топаем раз-два…           стучат  поочередно пяточкой  левой - правой
Вот какая красота._


*Танец с фонариками для  2-й мл гр Кислицина Е.В.*(минус от Татьяны Талант ,текст, плюсик исполняет Олечка Талант)
_Фонарики мы взяли, по залу зашагали,
Мы к елочке идем и песенку поем._


*Песня "Добрый Дед Мороз" Кислицина Е.В*.(минус от Тани Талант, текст и ноты)
_1.	Шел по лесу добрый Дед Мороз,
Мимо сосен елок и берез.
Мимо речки, спящей  подо  льдом,
К ребятишкам шел на праздник он.
Припев:
Ах, Дед Мороз! Ах, Дед Мороз!
Привез подарков целый воз,
Игрушки, игры, сладости
И маленькие радости._



*Танец Новогодних игрушек Кислицина Е.В.* ,исполняет Юлия Селиверстова
_В детский сад пришли сегодня наши малыши, - хоровод
Петь, играть и веселиться в зале от души.
Мамы на детей надели праздничный наряд,
Аня – кукла, Саша-ежик…не узнать ребят._
_Припев:
В ладоши хлоп, еще раз хлоп,  -                           по тексту
И сразу ножкой  топ-топ-топ.
Наш танец славный и простой, -                         ручки внизу «утюжком», кружение
На месте  крутимся юлой._


*Танец  возле елочки Кислицина Е.В.* (минус , плюсик исполняет Оля Талант, текст с движениями)
_Возле елочки идем ,дружно улыбаемся,
Громко песенку поем, всем нам елка нравится.
Елочка зеленая, ветками качает.
Огоньки на елочке сейчас зажжем,елка засверкает._

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4215341

----------

larisakoly (07.01.2018), mochalova19 (29.12.2015), Nich Tanya (29.10.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), ИннаНичога (14.11.2017), Кремень (16.11.2017), лядова (20.06.2016), на.та.ли. (13.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2017)

----------


## Nata S

> Танец с фонариками





> Песня лисичек


Спасибо большое :flower: , жаль, что Вы поменяли место работы, малыши очень многое теряют без Вас, да и мы, музруки, тоже

----------


## лида-1410

> Песенка –хоровод для 1-й -2-й мл.гр "Елочка" сл. и муз. Кислицина Е.В.





> Новогодний танец котят Кислицина Е.В.





> Танец с фонариками для  2-й мл гр Кислицина Е.В





> Песня "Добрый Дед Мороз" Кислицина Е.В





> Танец Новогодних игрушек Кислицина Е.В.





> Танец  возле елочки Кислицина Е.В.


СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!

----------


## lolu66

Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

[q=elen2] Девочки,поступает много вопросов в личку,по-поводу моих зимних песен и танцев.
Выставляю то, что быстро нашла.  
 [/q]

Спасибо огромное  luisa за озвучку маленького  упражнения из  моего авторского  сценария "Волшебный мешок".Делюсь.
Игра с морковкой
(Дети показывают зайке морковку под музыку . И когда музыка заканчивается, они прячут морковь за спину. А зайка пытается отнять морковь у детей .)
2 ведущая: 
Зайка, заинька, дружок, не видал ли ты мешок,
В нем подарки для ребят…..
Зайка:
На полянке там лежат.
В лес  с ребятами пойдем
Мешок с подарками найдем.

*Упражнение  «Мы ногами топ-топ-топ»
 Сл. Кислициной Е.В. на мелодии. «Ах, вы сени»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

oksi7771 (24.10.2016)

----------


## маина ивановна

Спасибі велике. матеріал дуже цінний.З вашого дозволу взяла  собі в копілку , ще раз ДЯКУЮ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## окси 777

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Леночка, спасибо за щедрость , с которой ты с нами делишься 
[IMG]http://*********org/6594292m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Дякую , що ділитесь, рідко захожу до вас , бо у нас садок україномовний, але бачу, що є у вас і переклади . Дякую . Успіхів Вам у роботі.


Людмила,может быть Вам покажется странным .но Одесса находится в Украине. Спасибо за отзыв.




> Леночка, спасибо за щедрость , с которой ты с нами делишься


Оксаночка .на здоровье.

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Елена Владимировна, столько классного материала!!! :Ok:  Огромное спасибо Вам за щедрость и талант!

----------


## mochalova19

Леночка,спасибо огромное!!!Удачи вам!

----------


## Petavla

> *Танец в веночках из розовых и белых роз.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> [IMG]http://*********su/2052470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2043254m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2046326m.jpg[/IMG]


Леночка, привет! Вот и я, Лен, "добралась до тебя" 
Красота-то какая - сами делали или у вас такие продаются веночки?
Материала у тебя много, но пока мало что вижу.
Я теперь на "заслуженном отдыхе", тоже приехала вот в Украину погостить.
Приглашаю и тебя в свои темки.
А пока с интересом буду смотреть твою...

----------


## Наталія а

> Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Щиро дякую, велика допомога для муз.керівників!!! Браво!!!


Приєднуюсь і повністю підтримую :Tender:  Я, напевно-що, може і не працювала б музкерівником без вашої допомоги :Aga: 
Щиросердечно ДЯКУЮ Вам особисто і всім-всім-всім з нашого любого ФОРУМУ!!! :Tender:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*Елена Владимировна,спасибо вам огромное за зимний материал.*
_Сибирского вам здоровья,
Море любви и уважения за ваш труд от нас!
Океан счастья на многие года!!!!_С уваж. Оля.
[IMG]http://*********su/4586300.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, привет! Вот и я, Лен, "добралась до тебя" 
> Красота-то какая - сами делали или у вас такие продаются веночки?
> Материала у тебя много, но пока мало что вижу.


Веночки сделала родительница.

----------


## Алена43

[QUOTE=Elen2;4931260]*Песни для малышек,авторские*Если музыка не моя ,то авторы указаны
*Танец с фонариками*

*Пляска малышек со снежками*

*Песня лисичек*

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо за Ваши выдумки! Очень доступны и понятны для малышей! Они так любят танцевать и играть под плюс. Некоторые даже пытаются подпевать.
[IMG]http://*********org/6643826.gif[/IMG]

----------

на.та.ли. (13.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за труд, очень признательна





> Елена Владимировна,спасибо вам огромное за зимний материал.
> Сибирского вам здоровья,
> Море любви и уважения за ваш труд от нас!
> Океан счастья на многие года!!!!С уваж. Оля.





> Елена огромное спасибо за танец!





> Елена Владимировна! Спасибо за Ваши выдумки! Очень доступны и понятны для малышей! Они так любят танцевать и играть под плюс. Некоторые даже пытаются подпевать.


Хорошо, что песенки нравятся малышкам.




> Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество, за то что делитесь великодушно с нами своими материалами. Спасибо!!!


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/b11bd9271761274e859db9395350a715542a4b63326538.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо большущее   :Ok:  :Tender:  :flower:

----------


## Валя Муза

Лєночка, дуже дякую за танець із мамами!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4751763.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

> Написался танец с мамами.


*Elen2*, Лена, спасибо большое, с удовольствием исполним с малышами! Удачи тебе!

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Работаю над сценарием  с мамами,хочу на 8 марта сделать семейный праздник .Написался танец с мамами.


Спасибо, Леночка! Очень симпатичный танчик. Будем исполнять!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Леночка, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Олена911

> Танец с мамами на музыку "У кого какая песня?"Т.Боровик.,сл. Кислицина Е.В.


Дякую!

----------


## berryX

> .Написался танец с мамами.
> Танец с мамами  на музыку "У кого какая песня?"Т.Боровик.,сл. Кислицина Е.В.


Леночка, спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## талант

ПРИВЕТ ПРИВЕТ. МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## Anfisa23

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Ketvik

> .Написался танец с мамами.


*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Veramar62

_Лена! Забежала к тебе на огонек, а тут сколько всего разного и вкусного! И когда ты только все успеваешь? Если человек умеет творить и радовать людей, это неисправимо, и ничем это не задушишь! Спасибо Лена за твое творчество! Вдохновения тебе на новые свершения!_

----------


## solnet

Ленчик! Спасибо огромное за танец с мамами! Спасибо, что нас не забываешь!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Леночка, Лена, Ленусик!   Спасибо  за чудные танцы.  Кстати, если в танце  со снежками, снежок заменить на цветок, то легко можно  старый танец под новым соусом подать)  Кстати, объясните мне, если зеленая вставка с надписью на англ.-это материал удаленный  или заблокированный?

----------


## muzik

> Танец с мамами


Спасибо за танец !

----------


## хвостик

> Танец с мамами


Спасибо, Леночка, за творчество!!!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ketvik

*ЕЛЕНА,  С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/6305600.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за танец !





> Леночка, спасибо огромное!!!





> ПРИВЕТ ПРИВЕТ. МОЛОДЕЦ!





> СПАСИБО!!!





> Спасибо Лена за твое творчество! Вдохновения тебе на новые свершения!





> Ленчик! Спасибо огромное за танец с мамами! Спасибо, что нас не забываешь!





> Леночка, Лена, Ленусик! Спасибо за чудные танцы





> Лєночка, дуже дякую за танець із мамами!





> Танец с мамами на музыку "У кого какая песня?"Т.Боровик.,сл. Кислицина Е.В





> Елена Владимировна,ЛЕНОЧКА,спасибо за ваше творчество.С уваж. Оля.





> Спасибо за Танец с мамами !





> Леночка, танец чудесный, спасибо большое !!!





> Леночка, спасибо большущее









> Танец чудесный, самый детсадовский! Спасибо ! Спасибо! Спасибо!





> Елена, сколько я интересного пропустила...  Теперь наверстываю!





> Elen2, Лена, спасибо большое, с удовольствием исполним с малышами! Удачи тебе!





> Леночка, танец очень понравился, спасибо большое!





> Спасибо, Леночка! Очень симпатичный танчик. Будем исполнять!





> Elen2, Леночка, спасибо огромное!





> Огромное спасибо, Елена, за Ваше творчество!





> Какая прелесть! Леночка, спасибо большое за танец!!!





> Дякую!





> Спасибо, Леночка, за творчество!!!!!


*Спасибо ,всем-всем,за отзывы*.Совсем я потерялась с этой директорской работой.
*Девочки,Марина Мельник  озвучила "Танец с мамами".Получилось  очень душевно,по-доброму.Мне понравилось. Мариночка,спасибо огромное.Вот плюсик.
*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

лядова (20.06.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Спасибо ,всем-всем,за отзывы.Совсем я потерялась с этой директорской работой.
> Девочки,Марина Мельник озвучила "Танец с мамами".Получилось очень душевно,по-доброму.Мне понравилось. Мариночка,спасибо огромное.Вот плюсик.


Спасибо,дорогие,за ваш бесценный труд!Удачи вам, и низкий поклон от нас, и наших детей!С уваж Оля.
[IMG]http://*********org/6785648.png[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Леночка, спасибо ещё раз за танец, а Марина спасибо огромное за озвучку! :Yes4:

----------


## говорушка

Леночка спасибо большое за танец!!!
Марина спасибо!!

----------


## Цветик

> [B][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"]Девочки,Марина Мельник  озвучила "Танец с мамами".Получилось  очень душевно,по-доброму.Мне понравилось. Мариночка,спасибо огромное.Вот плюсик.


*Как здорово! Девочки, спасибо большое-большое!!!*

----------


## Lempi

Спасибо, девочки! Леночка, сил тебе и вдохновения!

----------


## талант

> Мариночка,спасибо огромное


ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВОИ НЕЖНО!!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Сентябринка

*Леночка, Марина! Спасибо за творчество!!!*

----------


## sky36

> Получилось очень душевно,по-доброму.


Спасибо, девочки, за танец!

----------


## Марина ан

Лена, Марина, спасибо Вам за Ваш труд, творчество!!!

----------


## Левадана

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## SvetaH

Леночка, спасибо за танец с мамами- действительно очень душевненько!
Мариночке спасибо за озвучку!

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> Девочки,Марина Мельник озвучила "Танец с мамами".Получилось очень душевно,по-доброму.Мне понравилось.


_Спасибо большое за танец!К празднику будет как находка!_ :Ok:

----------


## maksun79

Спасибо за Ваше творчество и щедрость!  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## sima

Леночка,  большое спасибо тебе  за танец,  а Мариночке за озвучку. Пусть всегда будет желание и время творить!

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Леночка,  большое спасибо тебе  за танец,  а Мариночке за озвучку


Леночка, спасибо огромное за песенку!

[IMG]http://*********su/4841573m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lenylya

Леночка, так хочется посмотреть, ничего не вижу.

----------


## Тиса

> Девочки,Марина Мельник озвучила "Танец с мамами"


Леночка, большое спасибо за такой хороший танец, а Мариночке за озвучку!

----------


## Lenylya

> Танец с мамами


  Леночка, [IMG]http://*********su/4825213m.gif[/IMG]  за творчество! Удачи во всём. Марине спасибо за прекрасное исполнение. Ваш союз - супер!

----------


## НСА

Леночка и Марина спасибо вам огромное. Удачи и успехов вам!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tender:  :flower:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## окси 777

> [B][***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


ЛЕНА, МАРИНОЧКА Спасибо вам за танец. Удачи!

----------

ладушка777 (20.05.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*"Танец с мячами " для 2-й мл.гр.* 
_Сл.Е.В. Кислициной_
_(плотные мячи-шары на резиновом шнуре на конце колечко для того , чтобы держать мячик)
_ Поменять одно слово и будут шарики


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

[/HIDE-REPLY]

Музыка к танцу  https://yadi.sk/d/q8_g6xLugyVYV

----------

irinalove71 (26.06.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Ой,оказывается и с шарами у меня написан танец.Давно с малышами не занималась,забывать стала ,что писала.

*„Упражнение с шарами”* 
_сл. Кислицина Е.В._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_Музыка к танцу_ https://yadi.sk/d/68GUearxgyX3x

----------


## Elen2

> Написала танец-инсценировку "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.


*перевод  Танюшки-Талант  зд**есь* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4420424
*1.Девочка
*
Шла сегодня по дорожке, девочка выходит на середину зала

Повстречался мне Андрей.

Улыбнулся, топнул ножкой. Движения по тексту

Руки протянул скорей.

*Мальчик:*

Пригласил на танец Дашу	идут по кругу

Очень весело вдвоем.

Рядом мы идем по кругу

Танцевать не устаем.

Ты ,Дашутка,не стесняйся грозит пальчиком

И Сережку позови. Показывает на Сережку(Сережка выходит)

*Девочка:
*
Ну а ты скорей Дианку показывает на Дианку

В круг веселый выводи. Дианка выходит на середину круга

Пр-в:

*Первая пара:*

Громко хлопают ладошки у меня и у Сережки хлопки друг от друга

*Вторая пара:*

Ну а мы сейчас вдвоем топать ножками начнем. ковырялочка

2.Приглашаем всех друзей, машут двумя ладошками друзьям

Вместе танец веселей.

Друга за руку бери выходят и строятся друг за другом

В круг веселый выходи.

Дружно мы бежим по кругу, бегут по кругу

Улыбаемся друг другу.

Остановка и опять , остановились

Начинаем танцевать. Повернулись друг к другу

Ручку к ручке приставляем соединяют правые руки

И кружиться начинаем,

Карусель быстрей бежит, кружатся «каруселькой»

Всех ребяток веселит.

Пр-в:

Громко хлопают ладошки у меня и у Сережки хлопки друг о друга

Ну и мы сейчас вдвоем топать ножками начнем. ковырялочка

Друга за руку бери бегут по кругу

И на стульчики беги.

Очень нежно улыбнись, улыбнулись

И красиво поклонись. Поклонились

https://yadi.sk/d/IVJ35X3eUhPy3



> *Песенка - зарядка "Солнечная песенка"*
> 
> 
> Сл. Кислициной Е. В




http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4417043



Здесь перевод на украинский язык
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4417524

*Песенка-зарядка "Солнечная песенка"  исполняет Оля Талант*  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Дзюбкина (26.09.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016)

----------


## ivano

Спасибо большое за ''Солнечную песенку"!
 :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## окси 777

Леночка, спасибо за чудесную песенку  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## mochalova19

> "Танец с мячами " для 2-й мл.гр. 
> Сл.Е.В. Кислициной





> „Упражнение с шарами” 
> сл. Кислицина Е.В.





> Песенка-зарядка "Солнечная песенка" исполняет Оля Талант


Леночка, спасибо, спасибо, спасибо! Прекрасные танчики! И Оле - за озвучку песенки зарядки спасибо!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6884995.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------


## лида-1410

> Песенка-зарядка "Солнечная песенка"  исполняет Оля


Большое спасибо  за чудесную  "Солнечную песенку"!

----------


## Elen2

*Танец `Улыбнись` сл. Кислици*ной Е.В  
*исполняет Оленька Талант*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## mishel61

Лена, спасибо за танцы!
[img]http://*********ru/7245919m.gif[/img]

----------


## Маинька

Елена, спасибо за  вашу щедрость.

----------


## НСА

Ленока, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Песенка-зарядка





> Общий танец «Здравствуй друг»





> Танец `Улыбнись` сл. Кислициной Е.В


Леночка,огромное спасибо за такой репертуар.С уваж. Оля
[img]http://*********su/5710252.gif[/img]

----------


## Elen2

* Что ты мне подаришь лето?"Песня "*
автор слов Кислицина Е.В. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nastiabar (24.10.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (09.11.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (19.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*А так же "Летний хоровод"для малышек*  ,* на украинском  языке исполняет Олечка Талант*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Плюсик на русском языке исп. Ксюша Вдовиченко*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*И авторское развлечение для малышек "В  гости к зайке"* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anathema (18.05.2017), dzvinochok (31.08.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (16.08.2017), julialav (03.10.2017), leonora_ (29.05.2016), Lina_21 (18.05.2017), lolu66 (17.06.2017), na4a (19.05.2017), nastiabar (24.10.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Венерочка (18.05.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Лильчик (23.05.2017), любба (10.02.2022), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.09.2017), нинчик (19.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019)

----------


## spart_anka.

Привет, всем! Извините что сюда пишу, но пока мне никто не ответил в других темах, куда задаются такие вопросы. Мне все ссылки на танцы, песни и.т.д закрытые? почему? и когда откроются? Очень хотелось б  воспользоватся материалом, так как очень надо что-то интересное на аттестацию. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Елена Владимировна, спасибо вам за творчество! Зашла на минутку, не могу оторваться! Супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, спасибо вам за творчество! Зашла на минутку, не могу оторваться! Супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Наташенька, на здоровье.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*Я `Конфеток` ставлю под эту чудесную песенку :* 


Танец для ср. группы.В папке плюсик,слова и описание движений. 
 Танец конфеток от Elen2.rar.html

----------

nastiabar (24.10.2016), Oksik (10.12.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

В начале года можно использовать этот,но фонограммы нет, нужно играть самой. 

„Танец парами” -АИЧКИ
На вступление строятся парами. 
1. Айчки, айчки! Вот какие башмачки!---------идут по кругу. 
На месте не стоят , танцевать они велят! 

Пр-ш: кружатся „топотушками ” лодочкой. 

2.Ой-чок, ой- чок! Застучал каблучок.-----стучат правою ногой. 
А теперь второй каблучок озорной.-----стучат левою ногой. 

Пр-ш: кружатся „топотушками ” лодочкой 

3.Разругались каблучки, отвернулись ножки---поворачиваются друг к другу спиной 
Застучали каблучки на прямой дорожке-------стучат 2 ногами. 

4.Оглянулись, посмотрели, повернулись ножки.---оглядываются вправо и влево 
Помирились башмачки на прямой дорожке!-------повернулись и обнялись 
http://*********su/28540.htm   НОТЫ

Посмотрите эту песенку `Крошки` ,она идеально подходит для малышек и темп отличный. 
 крошки.rar.html

----------

Елабужанка (05.09.2016), любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

Танюшка -Талант написала музыку для *танца грибочков* и попросила слова к нему написать.Вот ,что у меня получилось. 


 танец грибочков муз.ТалантТ.сл. Кислициной Е.В.docx.html

----------

laratet (10.12.2015), oksi7771 (09.08.2016), любба (10.02.2022), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*ТанЕц грибочков`* 
муз. Будюк Татьяны(Талант),сл. Кислициной Е.В. 
исп. Оленька Какасьян ,спели в разных тональностях.Кого заинтересовала песня вот плюсик на русском и украинском языке,а так же минус и слова . 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nastiabar (24.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), s.grek (07.09.2019), vetlost (30.08.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), любба (10.02.2022), Наташа Загалюк (11.11.2017), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра с морковкой*  Автор Кислицина Е.В

(Дети показывают зайке морковку под музыку . И когда музыка заканчивается, они прячут морковь за спину. А зайка пытается отнять морковь у детей .) 
2 ведущая: 
Зайка, заинька, дружок, не видал ли ты мешок, 
В нем подарки для ребят….. 
Зайка: 
На полянке там лежат. 
В лес с ребятами пойдем 
Мешок с подарками найдем. 

Упражнение «Мы ногами топ-топ-топ» 
Сл. Кислициной Е.В. на мелодии. «Ах, вы сени» http://liubavyshka.ru/_ph/27/2/82172790.gif 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Petavla

Леночка, регулярно к тебе захожу.
Спасибо за интересный и нужный материал!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Elen2

*Авторы танца Грибочков : муз. Будюк Татьяны (г.Винница).сл. Кислициной Е.В.* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (23.08.2016)

----------


## катя 98

:Ok: Спасибо!!!! Просто класс!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Elen2

> Авторы танца Грибочков


*Постановщик танца Грибочков  Ирина (г. Одесса) -Rina 05021*

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Авторы танца Грибочков : муз. Будюк Татьяны (г.Винница).сл. Кислициной Е.В.


Девочки спасибо за грибочки,беру себе на осень :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки спасибо за грибочки,беру себе на осень


Как я рада,что мои песни и танцы в деле и в работе у коллег,а не валяются в папках.

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Авторы танца Грибочков : муз. Будюк Татьяны (г.Винница).сл. Кислициной Е.В, Постановщик танца Грибочков Ирина (Rina 05021) 

Елена Владимировна, Татьяна, Ирина, СПАСИБО за танец !!!

----------


## Олена911

> Авторы танца Грибочков : муз. Будюк Татьяны (г.Винница).сл. Кислициной Е.В.


[img]http://*********ru/7749864m.jpg[/img]

Дякую!

----------


## yu-k-a

> танца Грибочков


Какой же чудесный танец для масеньких! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за твой труд, будь жизнерадостной и все у тебя в жизни получится.


Спасибо,ваши слова и до Бога.




> Какой же чудесный танец для масеньких!





> Спасибо вам за щедрость!! Леночка!!! Не перестаю удивляться ваши талантам!!





> Дякую!





> СПАСИБО за танец !!!


На здоровье, рада ,что материал нравится.

----------


## Irina55

Леночка, ты, как всегда, умеешь удивить. Грибочки - отпад! Я смотрела несколько раз и не насмотрелась. Спасибо за щедрую душу и неиссякаемое творчество.

----------


## Борковская Н

> *Дефиле  на конкурсе "Мисс "Радуга""*


Какие молодцы девочки!Прелесть.

----------


## ИяНаталия

Лена, как у Вас интересно!!!! Спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------


## SvetaH

Леночка, спасибо большое за грибочки!
 :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

Нашла в папке  с музыкой на сорте игру "Ай да,Бабушка Яга",которую я озвучила  для  своей невестки (она Бабку Ежку играла) в 2013 году,спасибо.Я про нее и забыла,себе не сохранила,а сейчас  эта игра очень кстати.Спасибо,что  сохранили себе.
Отдельно* игра "Ай да,Бабушка Яга"*
,может быть еще кому-нибудь  пригодится  


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



А вот и сам сценарий с озвучкой *"Как Иван дурак Снегурочку выручал"*.


Это детская игровая программа,писала ее для ДК. Но если есть кому играть роли.она и для садика будет хороша. Сам праздник прошел отлично.
Музыка  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Сценарий  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (31.03.2019), munakra73 (22.11.2021), nastiabar (24.10.2016), дашак (01.12.2018), Еленочка (02.12.2021), лядова (20.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Отдельно игра "Ай да,Бабушка Яга


Нашла автора игры
*«Ай, да бабушка Яга»		авт. Т. Нагибина*
Танец-игра с бабой Ягой, исп. на мелодию «Долговязый журавель»



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Ригина (17.10.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

Лена, спасибо за игры!В преддверии Нового Года обязательно пригодятся!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> "Ай да,Бабушка Яга"


Спасибо, :Ok:  Леночка на укр.нету??



> с озвучкой "Как Иван дурак Снегурочку выручал"


[img]http://*********su/6409638.png[/img]

----------


## ivano

УЛены ,когда бы ни зашёл,всегда все есть,всегда интересное,спасибо большое за игру и интересный сценарий !
 :063:  :042:  :062:  :049:  :018:

----------


## Валя Муза

> «Ай, да бабушка Яга»	авт. Т. Нагибина
> Танец-игра с бабой Ягой, исп. на мелодию «Долговязый журавель»


Дякую-ю-ю-ю!!!!!! Люблю цей персонаж!!!!

----------


## талант

> игра "Ай да,Бабушка Яга"


КАЙФ!!!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Лена! Столько всего интересного! Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Дякую-ю-ю-ю!!!!!! Люблю цей персонаж!!!!


Валя, у меня где-то был минус,может быть ты на украинском напоешь?




> КАЙФ!!!


Талантика боюсь и просить,она у нас дама супер-занятая.

----------


## Lempi

Очень кстати!  Спасибо, Леночка! Закрома твои не иссякают! :Tender:

----------


## elen82

Леночка, спасибо!

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо большое, всё очень пригодится  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> игру "Ай да,Бабушка Яга"

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> Валя, у меня где-то был минус,может быть ты на украинском напоешь?



Было бы здорово!!!!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Люблю цей персонаж!!!!


Так же обожаю,дети особенно :Aga: 



> может быть ты на украинском напоешь?


 :Tender:

----------


## Petavla

> Отдельно игра "Ай да,Бабушка Яга"


Леночка, ссылка не работает




> Это детская игровая программа,писала ее для ДК. Но если есть кому играть роли.она и для садика будет хороша. Сам праздник прошел отлично.
> Музыка


Леночка, большое тебе спасибо! :Vishenka 33: 
Сценариев много хороших, но музыку к ним подбирать совершенно некогда! :Meeting: 
В конце ноября ещё у нас День матери! :Oj:

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибочки за игры!!!





> Было бы здорово!!!





> еночка, спасибо! Классная игра!





> Ну откройтесь,пожалуйст





> Леночка, ты молодец!!





> Так же обожаю,дети особенно





> Я присоединяюсь к благодарностям!





> Леночка, ссылка не работает


исправила уже.




> Леночка, подскажите правильные шаги, чтобы можно было бы посмотреть Ваш материал?


думаю, что уже  увидели  то, что нужно.

----------


## Лариса12

Большое спасибо!  Очень талантливо!

----------


## Elen2

> Ну откройтесь,пожалуйста


Наташа,должны были открыться.




> Леночка, ты молодец!!! Восхищаюсь твоим талантом!!!!!


 :Blush2: 




> Я присоединяюсь к благодарностям!


 :Tender: 




> Леночка, большое тебе спасибо


Тань,скажи ,что надо?




> Большое спасибо! Очень талантливо!







> Леночка! большое спасибо за песенки!


Пойте на здоровье.

----------


## Elen2

Еще *танец со снежками, муз.Д. Львова-Компанейца,сл. Кислициной Е.В* [img]http://*********su/6439704.gif[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016)

----------


## maksun79

Спасибо Вам огромное за чудесные песенки и танцы!

----------


## Elen2

*Танец `Новогодних игрушек`* сл Кислицина Е.В. ,исп. Юлия Селиверстова



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mochalova19 (03.03.2016), nastiabar (24.10.2016), natnice (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), воробьёва (04.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), окси 777 (25.11.2018)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

[QUOTE=Elen2;5109033]*Танец `Новогодних игрушек`* сл Кислицина Е.В. ,исп. Юлия Селиверстова

СУПЕР !!!  Спасибо !!!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, перерыла кучу материала и  про колокольчики много  песенок.но...все не мои. Решили мы сегодня  с Дашей (внучкой) записать.По отдельности записали голос  и музыку. а программа не хочет соединять или я такой мастер...
*Короче в одно целое соединила все Танюшка -Талант.*[IMG]http://s.******info/01421250dfc621093b749f02d002fc7a.gif[/IMG]

*Песня -танец" Колокольчик"* ,автор Елена Кошкарева (фокс)[IMG]http://s20.******info/2b00d6b01f6d1831eaf1b1d35e0ad7c2.gif[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Текст песни:
*«КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК МОЙ КРАСИВЫЙ»* 
_(песня-танец с колокольчиками)
 Cл.Кошкаревой Елены_
_1к.: Колокольчик мой красивый          Показывают колокольчики
       Небольшой, небольшой. 
       Колокольчик мой красивый          Звенят колокольчиком
       Вот какой, вот какой – 2 раза 
Проигрыш 
2 к.: А теперь наш колокольчик         Пожимают плечиком      
         Не звенит, не звенит. 
         Тихо, тихо на ладошке               Гладим колокольчик ручкой на ладошке
         Крепко спит, крепко спит – 2 раза 
Проигрыш 
3 к.: Все подняли колокольчик            Подняли колокольчик
        Высоко, высоко. 
        Покружились, покружились         Кружатся
        Мы легко, мы легко – 2 раза_

----------

konstman_vg (29.05.2021), mochalova19 (29.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), Иннусик (13.11.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), лядова (20.06.2016)

----------


## Veramar62

Елена! Огромное спасибо за все танцы и песенки для наших ребятишек!

----------


## yu-k-a

Какая умничка Даша - голосочек приятный) Ждем новых песенок и сольный диск)))

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *Танец `Новогодних игрушек`* сл Кислицина Е.В. ,исп. Юлия Селиверстова


Класс! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Огромнейшее Вам, Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО!!! :Tender:

----------


## ivano

Спасибо большое за танец ''Колокольчик ''!!!
 :Ok:  :042:  :018:  :071:

----------


## elen82

> Песня -танец" Колокольчик"


Леночка, спасибо тебе, внучке Даше и Тане - Талант!

----------


## Левадана

*Леночка, спасибо! У Даши чудесный голосок! И за "Новогодние игрушки" - отдельное спасибо! Все утащила)))*

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо! У Даши чудесный голосок! И за "Новогодние игрушки" - отдельное спасибо! Все утащила)))





> Елена! Огромное спасибо за все танцы и песенки для наших ребятишек!





> Какая умничка Даша - голосочек приятный) Ждем новых песенок и сольный диск)))





> Класс! Огромнейшее Вам, Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО!!!





> Спасибо большое за танец ''Колокольчик ''!!!





> Леночка, спасибо тебе, внучке Даше и Тане - Талант!


Девочки, спасибо оценку моей работы и особенно за комплименты Дашутке.Мне очень приятно.

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна!!! Большое спасибо Вам за творчество!! Желаю всех благ и удачи!!!





> Ур-р-р-а-а-а-!!! Всё открылось!!!  СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!


На здоровье,девочки.

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Решили мы сегодня с Дашей (внучкой) записать.По отдельности записали голос и музыку. а программа не хочет соединять или я такой мастер...
> Короче в одно целое соединила все Танюшка -Талант.


Лена класс :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

> Елена, не могли бы Вы обновить музыку для танца цветочков. Спасибо.


девочки, весь весенний материал обновлю на зимних каникулах.



> Не могли бы Вы обновить ссылки с 1по 15 стр.


Мне разрешили модерирование в моей мастерской. Все отредактирую,но нужно время.




> Лена класс


Ого,какие у меня гости.... :Ok:  Виталик,мы старались.Жалко ,что девочка у меня занятая: английский,танцы, вокал......К бабуле  редко забегает.

----------


## Valesy

Леночка, здравствуй, спасибо огромное за твое творчество, отдельное спасибо Дашутке! У вас прекрасный творческий союз! С твоего позволения утащила к себе твои песенки! Спасибо!!!

----------


## MLV

Лен, вот это да! Я а твоей танцевалке, ну ни разу не была!
А Зря! Спасибо!

----------


## Ната25

Елена Владимировна!
Огромное спасибо за "Новогодние игрушки".

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка и я здесь первый раз почему-то, а здесь просто кладезь всего, спасибо! :Yes4:

----------


## говорушка

Леночка большое спасибо за твою щедрость!!!

----------


## mishel61

> Решили мы сегодня с Дашей (внучкой) записать.По отдельности записали голос и музыку. а программа не хочет соединять или я такой мастер...
> Короче в одно целое соединила все Танюшка -Талант.
> 
> Жалко ,что девочка у меня занятая: английский,танцы, вокал......К бабуле редко забегает.


Даше спасибо, за то что спела, бабушке спасибо, за то что записала, Танюшке -Талант спасибо, за то что в целое все это соединила!

Лена, извини, что редко захожу к тебе на странички, -ох, эта горячая пора!
Но за все, что увидено и скачено, нижайший поклон.
А Дашутке, чтоб она было здоровенькая и прыг-ског,  и бегом к бабушке,- 
чтоб внучка чаще навещала бабушку!
[img]http://*********su/6680515.jpg[/img]

----------


## Elen2

> А Дашутке, чтоб она было здоровенькая и прыг-ског, и бегом к бабушке,- 
> чтоб внучка чаще навещала бабушку!


Спасибо.Хотелось бы,но дети в 5-м классе сейчас очень загружены.

----------


## Elen2

*Танец снегирей и рябинок * [IMG]http://s18.******info/0314357e8e39cc15426f83e893893824.gif[/IMG]
Кислициной Е.В


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец котят* [IMG]http://s20.******info/323b40b6921f23f395d6d1abff794829.gif[/IMG]

*Кислицина Е.В.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец с фонариками* [IMG]http://s4.******info/d9aa9b67504b53e054ab57c91ffba970.gif[/IMG]
*Кислицина Е.В*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Danon (10.01.2016), irusa (05.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), muzik (13.12.2015), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИяНаталия (08.12.2015), Ладога (08.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Танец "Волшебные клубочки" к осеннему сценарию "Волшебные клубочки"
  видео 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 описание 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Сценарий  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4485484

----------

oksi7771 (02.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*`Бибика` (клип,танец, плюс и минус. )* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

lumarus (19.06.2017), Olga Beliaeva (07.12.2015), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), zwetlana (27.12.2017), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

У меня есть такая *музыкальная игра с мишкой.*Поют сами дети.Учится легко и деткам нравится. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

[/HIDE-REPLY]

*`Конфеток` ставлю под эту чудесную песенку :* 

Танец для ср. группы.В папке плюсик,слова и описание движений. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Lena-marsel2010 (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), muzik (13.12.2015), Oksik (10.12.2017), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), Алена43 (14.12.2015), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), воробьёва (04.01.2016), Гаяник (20.07.2020), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*В начале года можно использовать этот,но фонограммы нет, нужно играть самой.* 

*„Танец парами”* 
На вступление строятся парами. 
1. Айчки, айчки! Вот какие башмачки!---------идут по кругу. 
На месте не стоят , танцевать они велят! 

Пр-ш: кружатся „топотушками ” лодочкой. 

2.Ой-чок, ой- чок! Застучал каблучок.-----стучат правою ногой. 
А теперь второй каблучок озорной.-----стучат левою ногой. 

Пр-ш: кружатся „топотушками ” лодочкой 

3.Разругались каблучки, отвернулись ножки---поворачиваются друг к другу спиной 
Застучали каблучки на прямой дорожке-------стучат 2 ногами. 

4.Оглянулись, посмотрели, повернулись ножки.---оглядываются вправо и влево 
Помирились башмачки на прямой дорожке!-------повернулись и обнялись 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Посмотрите эту песенку `Крошки` ,она идеально подходит для малышек и темп отличный. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





*авторский танец- инсценировку `Приглашаем танцевать` для средней группы.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (05.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), ВесСнушка (12.01.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (04.09.2016), Лариса Антонова (13.12.2015), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Оперетта (20.08.2017), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Написала когда-то *для малышек танец `Улыбнись`* .По просьбам музруков написан плюсик,выставляю. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Danon (10.01.2016), irusa (07.12.2015), ivano (07.12.2015), laratet (18.01.2016), leonora_ (13.12.2015), Lina_21 (10.01.2016), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), Алена43 (14.12.2015), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Валя Муза (10.01.2016), ВесСнушка (12.01.2016), воробьёва (04.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (14.12.2015), Инесса Анатольевна (04.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.12.2015), катя 98 (07.12.2015), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Парный танец -инсценировка `Приглашаем танцевать`* 
 http://s17.******info/3cba5198e49735d...0452a561f7.gif 
слова и движения Кислицина Е.В. Музыка З. Роот. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (06.12.2015), Danon (10.01.2016), elsor (31.03.2019), irusa (05.01.2016), ivano (07.12.2015), laratet (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), natnice (07.12.2015), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), Алена43 (14.12.2015), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), ВесСнушка (12.01.2016), воробьёва (04.01.2016), зулико (13.12.2015), Инесса Анатольевна (04.09.2016), катя 98 (07.12.2015), лядова (20.06.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016)

----------


## --Ксения--

Елена, с Вашего разрешения выставляю озвучку 

Вашей *"Пляски со снежками"* на русском и украинском языках


**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (14.12.2015), camilla (09.12.2015), Elen 77 (14.12.2015), Elen2 (06.12.2015), elsor (24.07.2020), irusa (05.01.2016), ivano (07.12.2015), julchonoc (07.12.2015), laratet (10.12.2015), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), muzik (13.12.2015), natnice (07.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (07.12.2015), Petavla (07.12.2015), Raisa Vayner (13.12.2015), solnet (19.12.2015), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), tatjan60 (13.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Алена43 (14.12.2015), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (06.12.2015), воробьёва (04.01.2016), зулико (13.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.12.2015), ИяНаталия (08.12.2015), катя 98 (07.12.2015), Лорис (13.12.2015), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Ольгадайченко (06.09.2018), Раисса (11.01.2016), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), Тариэлька (06.12.2015), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016), ташадобрая (05.12.2019)

----------


## --Ксения--

> Написала когда-то для малышек танец `Улыбнись` .По просьбам музруков написан плюсик,выставляю


Леночка, какой приятный сюрприз! Мы с детишками уже где-то год танцуем этот танец, и каждый раз я добрым словом думала об авторе этого танца. А оказывается это Вы! Скачала его где-то на просторах интернета. Но он подписан: "Исп. Оля-Талант, сл. Кислициной Е.В."

----------

Elen2 (07.12.2015)

----------


## Тариэлька

Леночка,спасибо за "Танец у ёлки"!!!

----------

Elen2 (07.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, какой приятный сюрприз! Мы с детишками уже где-то год танцуем этот танец, и каждый раз я добрым словом думала об авторе этого танца. А оказывается это Вы! Скачала его где-то на просторах интернета. Но он подписан: "Исп. Оля-Талант, сл. Кислициной Е.В."


Ксения,   :Grin: так Кислицина Е.В и есть  я- Елена Владимировна :Blush2: 



> Леночка,спасибо за "Танец у ёлки"!!!


Аллочка,на здоровье. Рада поделиться.

----------


## --Ксения--

> Ксения,  так Кислицина Е.В и есть я- Елена Владимировна


Леночка, я это поняла! Просто когда пела "Танец со снежками", ещё не сопоставила, что автор "Улыбки" и "Танца со снежками",Elen2 и Кислицина Е.В.  одно и то же лицо!

----------

Elen2 (07.12.2015)

----------


## irusa

> для малышек танец `Улыбнись`


Леночка! Спасибо за танец! Просто чудо! Побежала учить с малышней!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, я это поняла! Просто когда пела "Танец со снежками", ещё не сопоставила, что автор "Улыбки" и "Танца со снежками",Elen2 и Кислицина Е.В. одно и то же лицо!


Ксюша, насмешила :Grin: 




> Леночка! Спасибо за танец! Просто чудо! Побежала учить с малышней!


учите на здоровье. Я рада. :Aga:

----------

irusa (08.12.2015)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Здравствуйте! Я, оказывается, тоже пользуюсь Вашими материалами ,а только сейчас сопоставила авторство, ники и т.д. Наконец-то лично Вам говорю огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество, за то, что делитесь своими идеями. Наши малышки очень любят Ваши песенки-игры. Иногда замечаю, как воспитатели смотрят на деток со стороны, а сами расплываются в улыбке умиления. Так чудесно, что все довольны!!!! Спасибо и творческого Вам вдохновения на дальнейшую работу!!!

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,это не мой танец ,автор хоровода *АННУШКА-АННА САДОВАЯ,*



Но когда-то я под эту песню делала вход по совету самой АННУШКИ,ЭТО БЫЛ УСПЕХ.И как раз это был сценарий "Путешествие в Кискино". С первой минуты и до последней все номера на "бис" прошли.

Я  вход немного изменила ,сделала чуток  по-своему.Вот он.
*вход для 2-й мл. гр.*  * Весна. А.Воинов.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 Музыка к танцу  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (12.01.2016), aktania (09.01.2016), calina (09.01.2016), galy-a (09.01.2016), genek (09.01.2016), girei.liusjena (09.01.2016), ivano (09.01.2016), jarinka (09.01.2016), keliot (09.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), Lempi (10.01.2016), Lenylya (09.01.2016), mishel61 (09.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Petavla (09.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), strelka_64 (09.01.2016), vishulaev (09.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Валя Муза (10.01.2016), ВесСнушка (17.01.2016), Дания (09.01.2016), Инна Корепанова (11.01.2016), катя 98 (08.01.2016), Кремень (13.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), лариса61 (10.01.2016), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Маргошик68 (09.01.2016), Наталья0405 (11.01.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016), хвостик (11.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Упражнение для 2 мл. гр. "Капельки"*
«Капельки»


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Музыка к упражнению 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anathema (09.01.2016), galy-a (09.01.2016), genek (09.01.2016), ivano (09.01.2016), Ketvik (09.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), Lenylya (09.01.2016), mishel61 (09.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (11.01.2016), Petavla (09.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), solnet (09.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), vishulaev (09.01.2016), ВесСнушка (17.01.2016), Дания (09.01.2016), зулико (09.01.2016), Инна Корепанова (11.01.2016), катя 98 (08.01.2016), Ладога (20.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (09.01.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Маргошик68 (09.01.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), хвостик (11.01.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

Леночка, спасибо большое, что делитесь с нами!!! Знаю, что у Вас очень интересный материал! :Ok: 
Но здесь, в Вашей темке, мне ничего, к сожалению, тоже не видно... :Tu: 
Наверное, нужно написать сообщение, чтобы всё открылось?!! :Meeting:

----------


## ~Марина~

> Упражнение для 2 мл. гр. "Капельки"
> «Капельки»


Спасибо, Леночка!
А вот видео сопровождение, для предшествующей работы :Derisive: 




А здесь Танечка (niktanechka) давала ссылку на плюс: http://yadi.sk/d/76OTBGlhj6CRf

----------

aktania (09.01.2016), Elen2 (09.01.2016), galy-a (09.01.2016), Irina V (09.01.2016), ivano (10.01.2016), Ketvik (09.01.2016), laratet (09.01.2016), Lina_21 (10.01.2016), mishel61 (09.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), mswetlana23 (12.07.2016), Nata S (11.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), senchyaok (30.01.2016), solnet (09.01.2016), Дания (09.01.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), зулико (09.01.2016), Инна Корепанова (11.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

Леночка, спасибо за материалы, которыми вы делитесь с нами!

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

> Упражнение для 2 мл. гр. "Капельки"


Спасибо, за КАПЕЛЬКИ!




> Танечка (niktanechka) давала ссылку на плюс:


Спасибо, за плюсик к "Капелькам" и видео!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2016), ~Марина~ (09.01.2016)

----------


## Дания

> Девочки,это не мой танец ,автор хоровода АННУШКА-АННА САДОВАЯ,


Я так люблю эту песню. Спасибо, Леночка!

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

> Я вход немного изменила ,сделала чуток по-своему.Вот он.
> вход для 2-й мл. гр. Весна. А.Воинов.


Лена, спасибо  вам за ваши творческие находки и за то, что щедро делитесь ими. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Elen2

> пасибо, за КАПЕЛЬКИ!





> Я так люблю эту песню. Спасибо, Леночка!





> Лена, спасибо вам за ваши творческие находки и за то, что щедро делитесь ими.


Рада помочь ,девочки.

----------


## говорушка

Лена большое спасибо :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (10.01.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Лена, здравствуйте! Я тоже у вас впервые, и конечно же пользуюсь вашим материалом. Сказать спасибо, это мало, низкий поклон вам от меня и моих воспитанников! С удовольствием поем и играем! Ваши песенки чудесны и милы! Леночка, но у меня как и многих не видать ссылок. Очень заинтересовал сценарий на 8 Марта для средней (Концерт) и старшей группы. Если это возможно скажите, что для этого надо сделать.... Извините, если, что не так. И спасибо вам еще раз за ваше творчество.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, повытаскивала из старых папок танцы,которые использовала на 8 марта.Выставляю.
*По просьбе Мариши выставляю вход на 8 марта от Киры Царьковой на песню "Весенняя капель"(извините плохо помню  ник, по-моему Ремма)*
*В папке видео от Кирюши,мое описаниес маленькими изменениями и плюсик песни.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Мой вход под песню "Мамины глаза" 2010 год,к сожалению видео нет.только описание.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (12.01.2016), calina (11.01.2016), diak (22.01.2016), irusa (14.01.2016), ivano (11.01.2016), laks_arina (28.01.2016), Lapsik 061 (12.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), mara400 (12.01.2016), marih (11.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Olga Beliaeva (12.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), sima (11.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), strelka_64 (11.01.2016), Veramar62 (28.01.2016), vishulaev (12.01.2016), Анжела72 (11.01.2016), буссоница (11.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (11.01.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (11.01.2016), катя 98 (11.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (11.01.2016), Лариса12 (14.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), маина ивановна (09.02.2016), Маинька (11.01.2016), Маргошик68 (11.01.2016), окси 777 (11.01.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), Саби (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (11.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016), Тиса (11.01.2016), хвостик (14.01.2016), Эдита (11.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Парный танец "Топ-топ по паркету"*.ставила  в 2008 году.Танец очень смотрибельный.
В папке видео и описание от автора. Я танец ставила немного по-другому, по-этому есть мое описание.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Парный танец "Роккен-рол",*планировала поставить его в 2013 году,но до 8 марта не доработала.В папке 2 видео.на одном дети детского сада,на другом профессионалы ставили танец и плюсики.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Пока искала следующий танец на ютубе понравился танец с зонтиками*


*
Танец с зонтиками "Детская дружба" ,автор Света-Нотка*
Видео  не сохранила даже Светино.
Есть мое описание танца  и плюсик.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец "Бананамама",*ставила в 2012 году.
Полностью повторила вариант автора,отличный просто,изменять просто грешно.
В папке -видео, плюс и мое описание.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (14.01.2016), Anisoara (16.01.2016), calina (11.01.2016), Irina V (12.01.2016), ivano (11.01.2016), Katrina Kim (16.01.2016), Lapsik 061 (12.01.2016), laratet (11.01.2016), larisakoly (07.01.2018), mara400 (12.01.2016), marih (14.01.2016), milana1717 (15.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (12.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.01.2016), sima (11.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), sonat_a14 (13.01.2016), Stashynj (11.01.2016), strelka_64 (11.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Veramar62 (28.01.2016), буссоница (11.01.2016), ВесСнушка (12.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (11.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (11.01.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (11.01.2016), Лариса12 (14.01.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Маргошик68 (11.01.2016), Раисса (11.01.2016), Светик Николаевна (11.01.2016), Татиана 65 (11.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016), Тиса (11.01.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Сим-Сим, пусти,пожалуйста, к Ленусе на танцплощадку! Спасибо!!!

----------


## dasha_bene

Добралася і я до вашої скарбнички :Grin:  Багато цікавинок, руки чешуться.... :Ok:  :Vah:

----------


## Раисса

> Рада помочь ,девочки.


Леночка, как я рада, что побывала у тебя сегодня в гостях. Замечательно, щедро, гостеприимно!!! Сколько у тебя помогалочек, одна другой лучше! Я ушла не с пустыми руками и ещё приду!!!!! Успехов и удачи тебе, ты прелесть! :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (12.01.2016)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> *В начале года можно использовать этот,но фонограммы нет, нужно играть самой.* 
> 
> *„Танец парами”* 
> На вступление строятся парами. 
> 1. Айчки, айчки! Вот какие башмачки!---------идут по кругу. 
> На месте не стоят , танцевать они велят! 
> 
> Пр-ш: кружатся „топотушками ” лодочкой. 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, Елена, за все новые песни, танцы. Ссылка на  КРОШКИ  к сожалению не работает. Не могли бы Вы ее обновить. Спасибо и с Новым годом Вас.

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, спасибо !Ты мне напомнила про такие замечательные танцы, которые я по твоим советам начала использовать с 2010 года - "Топ, топ по паркету" - беспроигрышный вариант и на выпуск в том числе, "Бананамама" - дети от нее в восторге, запоминают на лету движения. СУПЕР! Спасибо еще раз за танцы!!!

----------


## Elen2

> "Топ, топ по паркету" - беспроигрышный вариант


 :Ok:  :Aga: 




> "Бананамама" - дети от нее в восторге, запоминают на лету движения. СУПЕР! Спасибо еще раз за танцы!!!


Я в этом году взяла Банану мама повторно.Дети с таким удовольствие танцуют.



> Тоже хочется танцы посмотреть.


Для того и выставила, смотри на здоровье.




> Что надо сделать, чтобы их посмотреть?


Юля,если не увидела, войди еще раз.

----------


## Elen2

> Сим-Сим, пусти,пожалуйста, к Ленусе на танцплощадку!








> Добралася і я до вашої скарбнички


Заходи,Эллиночка 




> Замечательно, щедро, гостеприимно!!!


Раюшка и я тебя обожаю.




> Ссылка на КРОШКИ к сожалению не работае


Есть только ноты.

----------


## Elen2

*Продолжаю выставлять свои танцы.*
*Вход "Мама" для средней группы из сценария "Просто концерт" и "Необыкновенное  путешествие"*
*студия Дельфин - Мама* 

Описание  и песенка в папке.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Еще великолепный танец из этих сценариев
*"Девушки фабричные"*
*Я так полагаю, что Юлия Симонова и есть автор танца,*так как ее видео  с этим танцем было первым. Все только повторяли на свой лад.


[img]http://*********ru/8283823m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8275631m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8279727m.jpg[/img]
 В папке описание и музыка   

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

genek (14.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Petavla (14.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), strelka_64 (14.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), Veramar62 (28.01.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Ладога (14.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), мазурка (16.01.2016), Маргошик68 (14.01.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), Татиана 65 (14.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Не помню уже из какого сценария эти 4 танца,но тоже для средней группы.*Нашла, *танцы из сценария "Потерялось слово мама"*
*Танец - вход на 8 марта "Три желания"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец  "Танцуйте с нами",веселый и классный.*





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (14.01.2016), genek (14.01.2016), Irina V (14.01.2016), irusa (14.01.2016), ivano (14.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), larisakoly (07.01.2018), Lena-marsel2010 (22.01.2016), lorak (15.01.2016), milana1717 (14.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (16.01.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Nich Tanya (29.10.2017), Oksyyy (15.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), strelka_64 (14.01.2016), Valesy (17.01.2016), Борковская Н (14.01.2016), буссоница (14.01.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.01.2016), катя 98 (14.01.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), кэт радистка (14.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), мазурка (16.01.2016), Маргошик68 (14.01.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), окси 777 (14.01.2016), Татиана 65 (14.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016), хвостик (14.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец цветов ,очень удачный ,автор движений  я.*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец с куклой , описание движений мое.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (14.01.2016), Anisoara (16.01.2016), diak (22.01.2016), fatinija (15.05.2016), genek (14.01.2016), irusa (14.01.2016), ivano (14.01.2016), Katrina Kim (28.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), lipa29 (17.01.2016), marih (14.01.2016), milana1717 (14.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (15.01.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Oksyyy (15.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Qie (29.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), strelka_64 (14.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Valesy (17.01.2016), Veramar62 (28.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Борковская Н (14.01.2016), буссоница (14.01.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Дания (28.01.2016), катя 98 (14.01.2016), кэт радистка (14.01.2016), Ладога (14.01.2016), Лариса12 (14.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), мазурка (16.01.2016), Маргошик68 (14.01.2016), Марина ан (29.01.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), окси 777 (14.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), опал1 (29.01.2016), Рыбка (30.01.2016), Татиана 65 (14.01.2016), татуся (15.03.2016), Удомля (28.01.2016), хвостик (14.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (18.01.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Лена, Мама пишет, что не найдено :Meeting:  Спасибо тебе огромное, ты наш КЛАД!

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо, все ОЧЕНЬ понравилось! С Вашего разрешения возьму Танец "Танцуйте с нами",

----------

Elen2 (15.01.2016)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Лена, твой материал, для нас, дороже золота!

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> У меня, к сожалению тоже не показывает


Девочки,сейчас исправлюсь.Торопилась,нужно было уйти.

*Еще мои авторские танцы и Оркестр.*


*Танец с мамами` сл. Кислицина Е.В. ,муз. Т. Боровик*

*плюсик к моему Танцу с мамами` озвучила Мариночка Мельник* . Получилось нежно,по-доброму.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Танец для малышей "Улыбнись" сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исп. Оля Талант,перевод на укр яз Татьяна Будюк-Талант*

В папке плюс,слова 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





*Танец с мячами (шарами) сл. Кислицина Е.В.*

в папке слова и минус

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Оркестр сл. Кислицина Е.В.* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (16.01.2016), Danon (14.01.2016), elsor (26.05.2019), fatinija (15.05.2016), irusa (14.01.2016), ivano (14.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (15.01.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Petavla (14.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Valesy (17.01.2016), Veramar62 (28.01.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Борковская Н (14.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Венерочка (17.11.2017), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Дания (28.01.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Ирма 77 (14.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (14.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), окси 777 (14.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Пензева Людмила (14.01.2016), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (30.01.2016), Татиана 65 (14.01.2016), хвостик (16.01.2016), эллона (02.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (18.01.2016)

----------


## ivano

Лена,спасибо большое за шикарный материал !!!!
У вас столько замечательных песен - танцев ,трудно выбрать,все хочется взять и сразу делать !!!! :023:  :071:  :040:  :042:  :049:

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, просто клад!!!! СПАСИБООО!!!  :Yahoo: С Новым старым годом, тебя, дорогая!!!!

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12

Леночка, большая благодарность за такую неоценимую помощь.

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## Danon

И от меня огромная благодарность!!!

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Лена, спасибо за бесценный клад.
[img]http://*********ru/8272400m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (14.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Танец с мячами (шарами) сл. Кислицина Е.В.
> 
> в папке слова и минус


*
Плюсик "Танец с мячами(шарами)" озвучила Ксюша Вдовиченко,сл. Кислицина Е.В.,муз.Штрауса* 
Вот с такими шарами плотными мы танцевали [img]http://*********ru/8365495m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (16.01.2016), elen82 (15.01.2016), elsor (26.05.2019), fatinija (15.05.2016), ivano (16.01.2016), jarinka (16.01.2016), Katrina Kim (16.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), mara400 (16.01.2016), mishel61 (15.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (16.01.2016), oksi7771 (09.08.2016), Oksyyy (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Valesy (17.01.2016), ~Марина~ (16.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Венерочка (17.11.2017), воробьёва (11.04.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИннаНичога (18.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.01.2016), Иришка Б (17.01.2016), катя 98 (16.01.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), кэт радистка (16.01.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (16.01.2016), Лильчик (15.01.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), мазурка (16.01.2016), маина ивановна (09.02.2016), Маинька (15.01.2016), Маргошик68 (16.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (16.01.2016), МУЗОК (15.01.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), окси 777 (08.02.2016), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (10.10.2016), талант (16.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец с мамой для малышек.*
Музыка "Мишка с куклой."слова к танцу нашла сегодня в инете,автора не было.
 Минус  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Плюсик озвучила Ксюша Вдовиченко*  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




Обнимают свою маму, провожают на стульчики.

----------

Anisoara (16.01.2016), calina (16.01.2016), fatinija (15.05.2016), irinavalalis (18.01.2018), ivano (16.01.2016), jarinka (16.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), lipa29 (17.01.2016), mara400 (16.01.2016), mishel61 (15.01.2016), MLV (15.01.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (15.01.2016), nataliua.sm (19.01.2016), Oksano4ka76 (16.01.2016), Oksyyy (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Victorya (16.01.2016), vishulaev (20.03.2016), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Венерочка (17.11.2017), воробьёва (16.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (15.01.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИннаНичога (18.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.01.2016), Иришка Б (17.01.2016), катя 98 (16.01.2016), Ладога (20.02.2016), Лариса12 (16.01.2016), Лильчик (15.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), мазурка (16.01.2016), Маинька (15.01.2016), Маргошик68 (16.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (16.01.2016), МУЗОК (15.01.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.06.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), окси 777 (16.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Ритуля 666 (15.01.2016), талант (16.01.2016), Я ,Наталья! (21.06.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, классно так получилось!!!!Песенки просто замечательные, палочки-выручалочки!   :Ok: Огромное спасибо и тебе и Ксюше!!! Но...как бы сделать украинские варианты???? :Blush2:  Вот было б здорово!!! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (16.01.2016), julchonoc (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Лильчик (16.01.2016), натела (16.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Но...как бы сделать украинские варианты????


Сейчас кого-нибудь будем просить перевести.
А мячики Талантик перевела еще  3 года назад.
*Перевод от Тани -Талант.
*Танок з м`ячами. (2 мол.гр.)(перевод)

_

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

_

----------

fatinija (15.05.2016), ivano (17.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), leonora_ (16.01.2016), Nata S (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Венерочка (17.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.01.2016), катя 98 (16.01.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Ой, оказывается, я сюда еще не заглядывала - непростительное упущение. Ухожу наверстывать :Yes4: 
Леночка, спасибо за "наводку"! :flower:

----------

Elen2 (16.01.2016), натела (16.01.2016)

----------


## натела

> Огромное спасибо и тебе и Ксюше!!! Но...как бы сделать украинские варианты???? Вот было б здорово!!!


спасибо, девчёночки, ждём украинские варианты :Yes4:

----------

Лильчик (16.01.2016)

----------


## Иришка Б

Ленуся,огромное спасибо за творчество и талант,восхищаюсь.Очень часто беру твою песенку для оркестра.И в этом году обязательно возьму на 8 Марта!Спасибо! 
А ещё очень люблю твои музыкальные приветствия!Творческих успехов тебе.Радуй нас и дальше своим талантом!

----------


## laratet

Лєночка, із великим задоволенням та подякою хочу скористатися постановкою Ваших таночків (в мене із цим трохи туго). Дякую вам за гарні ідеї!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2016)

----------


## muzik

> Танец с мамой для малышек.

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Для Милочки.*
*Морская аннимашка,*описание движений мое.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (26.05.2019), fatinija (15.05.2016), ivano (20.01.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), milana1717 (25.05.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Nata S (21.01.2016), Valesy (31.01.2016), буссоница (28.01.2016), воробьёва (11.04.2016), Дивинская Мила (20.01.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИннаНичога (01.02.2016), ИяНаталия (03.08.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (20.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), окси 777 (11.02.2016), Свет.точка (26.05.2016), талант (21.01.2016), Татиана 65 (08.02.2016), татуся (15.03.2016)

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*, Леночка, с добрым утром!  Давно я не заглядывала, надеюсь, синие полосочки откроют твои танцы :-)
Ура!!! Открылось, посмотрю вечером, на работу убегаю  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (29.01.2016)

----------


## Qie

И я постучу в теремок, может чудо и произойдет.

----------


## Мармондик

> *Для Милочки.*
> *Морская аннимашка,*описание движений мое.
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Здравствуйте Елена!
Сказать «спасибо» будет просто мало,
За все, что получила я от вас.
Хочу, чтоб с вами солнышко сгорало,
Одаривая миллионы раз.

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте Елена!
> Сказать «спасибо» будет просто мало,
> За все, что получила я от вас.
> Хочу, чтоб с вами солнышко сгорало,
> Одаривая миллионы раз.

----------


## лядова

Морская аннимашка,
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,кто-то недавно сказал в русской беседке,что котячья тема в этом  сезоне модна. Давным-давно  я написала танец котят к Новому году. Сейчас  отредактировала   слова на мамин праздник  и попросила Ксюшеньку Вдовиченко  спеть его.
*Ксюшенька, спасибо! На мой взгляд, получилось чудесно.Я тебе, очень- очень благодарна.*
* Танец котят*  (в мамин день)[IMG]http://s17.******info/46c297c8131f68009200497b777b9495.gif[/IMG]
*слова Кислициной Е.В, озвучила Ксения Вдовиченко.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Слова к танцу  здесь*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3875903

----------

Anathema (08.02.2016), Irina V (08.02.2016), ivano (08.02.2016), krinka (06.04.2019), laks_arina (08.02.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), larisakoly (18.12.2017), lolu66 (07.02.2016), lusina (20.06.2016), mishel61 (08.02.2016), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), Olga Beliaeva (08.02.2016), Raisa Vayner (07.06.2016), Tata74 (05.03.2016), Veramar62 (08.02.2016), буссоница (08.02.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), воробьёва (11.04.2016), говорушка (08.02.2016), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (07.02.2016), Иришка Б (09.02.2016), ИяНаталия (03.08.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (08.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (08.02.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), МУЗОК (08.02.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), Наташа Загалюк (07.01.2018), опал1 (08.02.2016), Татиана 65 (07.02.2016), Татьяна муза (08.02.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (08.02.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Подводка к танцус "Колечками"





> Подводка-пожелание мамы к танцу с куклами.
> Кислицина Е.В. - Elen2,


"Девочки,кто-то недавно сказал в русской беседке,что котячья тема в этом сезоне модна. Давным-давно я написала танец котят к Новому году. Сейчас отредактировала слова на мамин праздник и попросила Ксюшеньку Вдовиченко спеть его."
*Елена!  Спасибо за подводки, обязательно включу в сценарий! Кошачья тема в моде- 1 марта - всемирный день кошек, я тоже взяла на 2мл. эту тему!* :Yes4:  :Animals 022:  :Animals 001:

----------

Elen2 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Леночка, Elen 2, так хочется увидеть твои танцы!!!

----------


## Veramar62

> Танец котят (в мамин день)


Лена, огромное спасибо! Часто беру эту музыку на полечку.А насчет сложности: все зависит от подбора детей. Есть такие, что и в младшей группе справятся, а есть кто и в средней такое еле станцует! Еще раз спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Иришка Б

> танец котят


Спасибочки танец такой миленький,и голосочек очень приятный.

----------

Elen2 (09.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,ищу себе  танец с мамами.Не знаю ,где взяла этот вариант, много в инете брала.
Но  первый куплет  и припев от автора хороший,а  2-й куплет совершенно никакой рифмы. Я написала свой 2-й куплет и дописала третий куплет.
Попросила Ксюшу Вдовиченко исполнить песню.Ксюша напела 3 разных варианта.на мой взгляд выше2 самый лучший.
*Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка"* [img]http://*********ru/8901804m.jpg[/img]
*автор первого куплета и припева Е.А. Глушко,а второй и третий куплет автор я-Кислицина Е.В.(Elen2)*
*Исполняет песню Ксюша Вдовиченко-Ксения*

*Вот плюсик от Ксюши Вдовиченко*.


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Текст на русском и переводы  украинском языке.*
_Первый перевод от Валюши Литовченко ,второй перевод  написан ivasenko_ (других данных нет)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.05.2016), Anisoara (04.03.2016), Belynochka (12.06.2016), berryX (03.03.2016), calina (10.04.2016), Danon (13.11.2019), diak (05.12.2019), dzvinochok (06.04.2019), E-lena (05.03.2016), elen82 (04.03.2016), elenaagrankova (28.01.2018), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Irina55 (10.01.2018), Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), ivano (03.03.2016), jarinka (22.08.2016), jkmuif (07.04.2019), karap8 (16.03.2016), kri (03.06.2019), krinka (06.04.2019), laratet (03.03.2016), larisakoly (07.01.2018), Lempi (03.03.2016), Lesja2017 (03.10.2020), lolu66 (03.03.2016), ludmila_zub (18.02.2018), lusina (20.06.2016), marih (30.03.2016), milana1717 (25.05.2016), mishel61 (06.01.2018), mochalova19 (03.03.2016), musa (05.03.2016), muzik (08.12.2019), nastiabar (26.08.2016), Note (10.10.2016), nyusha0365 (15.11.2019), oksana888 (14.06.2016), Oksyyy (03.03.2016), Olga Beliaeva (04.03.2016), oltischencko (09.11.2020), Petavla (30.05.2016), Raisa Vayner (13.03.2016), s.grek (15.01.2020), sima (03.03.2016), strelka_64 (03.03.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), t.chernetskaia (03.03.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Valenta (03.03.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), wlx1 (08.01.2019), zwetlana (10.01.2018), Борковская Н (20.01.2020), буссоница (04.03.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (03.03.2016), Варшава (14.09.2018), Венерочка (14.05.2016), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (04.03.2016), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Дзюбкина (23.04.2019), Екатерина Шваб (03.03.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), зірка (20.06.2019), ИяНаталия (03.03.2016), катя 98 (03.03.2016), Королёк (16.03.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (04.03.2016), Лариса Антонова (03.03.2016), Лариса12 (03.03.2016), лариса61 (12.04.2016), лида-1410 (03.03.2016), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лильчик (04.03.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Маинька (24.06.2016), Маргошик68 (03.03.2016), мсррррh (09.02.2020), МУЗОК (04.03.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.06.2016), на.та.ли. (08.03.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (06.04.2019), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (06.04.2019), Оlga@ (07.04.2019), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Пономарёва Александра (06.01.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (04.05.2019), Раисса (03.03.2016), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (05.03.2016), Свет.точка (26.05.2016), Сентябринка (03.03.2016), Стеша (10.02.2020), Таникоо (18.09.2018), таня3 (10.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.03.2016), Тиса (03.03.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (03.03.2016)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка"


*Леночка, спасибо огромное за танец! Очень нежный и трогательный!*

----------

Elen2 (03.03.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Но первый куплет и припев от автора хороший,а 2-й куплет совершенно никакой рифмы. Я написала свой 2-й куплет и дописала третий куплет.
> Попросила Ксюшу Вдовиченко исполнить песню.Ксюша напела 3 разных варианта.на мой взгляд выше2 самый лучший.


Леночка, спасибо! Прелесть! Ксюшик, спасибо! Как люблю твой голосок и правильное интонирование! Умничка! Спасибо, милые девочки!

----------

--Ксения-- (03.03.2016), Elen2 (03.03.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка"


Лена, Ксенечка!!!!! СПАСИБО за такую игрушечку!!!!! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!!!

----------

--Ксения-- (04.03.2016), Elen2 (04.03.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка"


*Лена и Ксюша! Спасибо за новый танец!*

----------

--Ксения-- (04.03.2016), Elen2 (04.03.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*Леночка,Ксения,спасибко!!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/8871126.png[/img]

----------

--Ксения-- (04.03.2016), Elen2 (04.03.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016)

----------


## karap8

Спасибо Вам и всем, кто Вам помогает создавать такие шедевры для наших деток!

----------


## Elen2

> Из чего вы их делаете?


Я сделала из картонного ящика и обернула тканью. Только придется нарезать на полосы.Телефон разрядился, позже сфоткаю.Но можно  взять кольца от пирамидок.есть такие большие.

----------

хвостик (17.04.2016)

----------


## --Ксения--

*Елена, очень нравится мне и моим ребятишкам Ваш танец "Улыбнись". Не хватало только украинского варианта. 

Спасибо Танюше Будюк - Талант за перевод. 

От меня* *плюсик "Посміхнись"*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



[img]http://*********ru/9732178m.gif[/img]

----------

1 Kvitochka (23.03.2019), Anna Franco (01.06.2016), berryX (15.05.2016), diak (16.05.2016), E-lena (16.05.2016), Elen2 (14.05.2016), fatinija (15.05.2016), ina (02.06.2016), ivano (14.05.2016), Janna156 (16.05.2016), julchonoc (15.05.2016), kievkids (29.11.2016), Kolpachiha (15.05.2016), kri (04.06.2019), laratet (15.05.2016), leonora_ (03.09.2019), lolu66 (14.05.2016), moderm (05.06.2016), muzik (12.07.2016), nastiabar (13.07.2016), Nata S (15.05.2016), natalia1508 (17.05.2016), Natysja12 (14.05.2016), nyusha0365 (28.08.2017), Oksyyy (15.05.2016), Olga Beliaeva (14.05.2016), PrinceAmur (10.11.2016), Rita03 (12.05.2017), sveta_power (02.09.2016), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (11.04.2018), Svetikovazp (21.03.2017), SVETOK35 (14.05.2016), t.chernetskaia (25.05.2016), tvsokol (19.05.2016), viculy (30.08.2016), Борковская Н (05.11.2018), Валя Муза (17.05.2016), Венерочка (14.05.2016), гномик (07.10.2018), Дивинская Мила (14.05.2016), замбурская (14.05.2016), Зимний Дождь (23.06.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.05.2016), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), катя 98 (14.05.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Лариса12 (20.05.2016), лида-1410 (14.05.2016), марина гайворонская (09.10.2016), Ніка (26.10.2017), Наталія а (17.05.2016), Наташа Загалюк (08.01.2018), натела (23.05.2016), Нина28М (09.10.2019), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Пензева Людмила (26.06.2016), Пономарёва Александра (22.09.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (14.07.2017), Свет.точка (26.05.2016), света73 (12.11.2016), таня3 (10.01.2020), Татьяна муза (22.01.2018), Эдита (17.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена, очень нравится мне и моим ребятишкам Ваш танец "Улыбнись". Не хватало только украинского варианта.


*Ксюша,спасибо огромное за плюс на украинском языке.*Надеюсь ,девочкам пригодится  в работе.

----------

ivasenko (12.11.2018), Olga Beliaeva (14.05.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.05.2016)

----------


## Венерочка

> От меня плюсик "Посміхнись"





> Надеюсь ,девочкам пригодится в работе.


Леночка, Ксюша и Танечка, Большое Вам спасибо! 
Получилось

----------

Elen2 (15.05.2016)

----------


## Nata S

> От меня плюсик "Посміхнись"


Спасибо большое!!!

----------

Elen2 (15.05.2016)

----------


## --Ксения--

Елена, спасибо за материалы на лето. Всегда хочется чего-нибудь новенького. :Smile3:  

Понравился Ваш "Летний хоровод". Отдельная благодарность Оленьке Талант (и конечно же Танюше) за нежное исполнение на украинском языке.

*От меня плюс на русском.* *"Летний хоровод"*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

alenuyshka (27.05.2016), calina (25.05.2016), Elen2 (24.05.2016), Irina V (26.05.2016), ivano (20.05.2017), ivasenko (12.11.2018), kri (04.06.2019), krinka (05.07.2019), lolu66 (23.05.2016), Ludochka-69 (02.07.2017), lumarus (19.06.2017), MAGIC (25.05.2016), mochalova19 (18.06.2016), moderm (05.06.2016), mswetlana23 (12.07.2016), myzic (26.05.2016), nastiabar (26.08.2016), oksi7771 (02.09.2017), Petavla (30.05.2016), Raisa Vayner (07.06.2016), Ssveta (09.10.2016), SVETLANA_NV (02.06.2016), SVETOK35 (23.05.2016), t.chernetskaia (19.06.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), tatjan60 (20.04.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Valenta (25.05.2016), vetlost (05.02.2020), viculy (12.06.2017), yuzef (23.06.2016), Валентина М (26.05.2016), Венерочка (19.06.2016), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Дзюбкина (14.06.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (23.05.2016), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ладога (23.05.2016), Лариса Антонова (18.05.2017), Маинька (24.06.2016), Маргошик68 (18.06.2016), марина гайворонская (09.10.2016), МарСух (27.05.2018), МУЗОК (25.05.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.06.2016), Ніка (26.10.2017), Наталья0405 (25.05.2016), Наташа Загалюк (07.01.2018), опал1 (19.06.2016), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Парина (24.05.2016), Рыбка (18.05.2017), Сентябринка (25.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (18.06.2016), Татиана 65 (25.05.2016), Татьяна Гордеева (31.05.2017), Элла Никитина (14.11.2021), эллона (25.05.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.05.2017), Юлия Калашникова (18.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> От меня плюс на русском. "Летний хоровод


*Ксюшенька,спасибо огромное.Замечательное исполнение.*

----------


## Valenta

> *От меня плюс на русском.* *"Летний хоровод"*


Леночка, Ксюнечка, СПАСИБО за такой ласковый хороводик!  :Tender:  Не останавливайтесь на достигнутом  :Derisive:  :Taunt:

----------

Elen2 (26.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

Леночка, сколько здесь всего интересного! Сколько у вас помогалочек, одна другой лучше!

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

девочки*, на летний праздник написала приветствие - танцевалку  "Здравствуйте".*[img]http://*********ru/10191336m.png[/img]Движения описаны,хотя там все по тексту.
С детьми уже опробовала ,нравится и большим, и маленьким.
*Исполняет песенку Наталья Лебедь,огромное ей спасибо.*
В папке 2 плюса(без здравствуйте и со словом  -здравствуйте),текст и минус


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Так же написала  игру "Собери Цветок"* исполнила Наталья Лебедь [img]http://*********ru/10162665m.jpg[/img],записано отдельными тремя треками.
игра так же уже опробована на развлечениях, проходит хорошо.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Angelino4ka (18.08.2016), Anisoara (20.06.2016), Denus 111 (20.02.2021), E-lena (22.06.2016), Elen 77 (19.06.2017), elen82 (18.06.2016), elis673 (01.06.2022), elsor (26.05.2019), Irina55 (18.06.2016), Irina61 (19.06.2016), Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), ivano (19.06.2016), korolenok (23.11.2017), krinka (05.07.2019), lalanya (13.08.2016), laratet (18.06.2016), larisakoly (07.01.2018), lenok_64 (18.06.2016), lolu66 (18.06.2016), lumarus (19.06.2017), mochalova19 (18.06.2016), nastiabar (13.07.2016), olia.kostina (29.08.2018), olio (24.08.2020), oltischencko (19.06.2016), Raisa Vayner (15.07.2016), senchyaok (06.11.2016), sima (19.06.2016), Sofuschka (02.08.2016), solnet (20.06.2016), strelka_64 (19.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (19.06.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.06.2016), Treya (18.02.2018), ttanya (10.08.2016), viculy (22.09.2019), Zauralochka (03.03.2020), аLisa (13.11.2016), Алена43 (01.09.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.06.2016), велюни (23.07.2017), Венерочка (19.06.2016), Виноград (21.10.2019), говорушка (19.06.2016), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Дания (18.06.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИяНаталия (23.06.2016), катя 98 (18.06.2016), Ладога (07.07.2016), Лилия60 (10.03.2019), Лилия79 (06.06.2017), Лорис (19.06.2016), любаша 76 (24.08.2016), Людмилая (18.06.2016), Лючия (08.05.2022), лядова (20.06.2016), Маинька (18.06.2016), Маргошик68 (18.06.2016), Марийка-Умница (23.08.2016), МарСух (27.05.2018), Мелита (21.11.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.06.2016), Натали-наташа (18.06.2016), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), Наташа Загалюк (08.01.2018), ненька (11.03.2020), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Ольчик Умница (01.06.2017), опал1 (19.06.2016), Рыбка (18.05.2017), Светлана - Слоним (18.06.2016), Сентябринка (18.06.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (18.06.2016), талант (18.06.2016), Тамадюля (26.05.2021), Татиана 65 (18.06.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.08.2016), Тиса (24.08.2016), Щастье (26.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (18.06.2016), ЮНВА (08.01.2020)

----------


## Маинька

> Так же написала игру "Собери Цветок"


Леночка, очень интересный  вариант игры. Спасибо! 




> В папке 2 плюса(без здравствуйте и со словом -здравствуйте),текст и минус


 Музыка очень задорная и текст замечательный. Исполнение  великолепное!! 
Огромное спасибо!!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Елена Владимировна,СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2016)

----------


## эллона

> на летний праздник написала приветствие -разминку "Здравствуйте".





> Так же написала игру "Собери Цветок" исполнила Наталья Лебедь ,записано отдельными тремя треками.
> игра так же уже опробована на развлечениях, проходит хорошо.


Обязательно в понедельник и попоем и поиграем! Спасибо за такие замечательные новиночки!

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Леночка, спасибо за новинку!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2016)

----------


## катя 98



----------

Elen2 (19.06.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> девочки*, на летний праздник написала приветствие -разминку  "Здравствуйте".*
> 
> *Так же написала  игру "Собери Цветок"* [SIZE=3][COLOR="#FF0000"]исполнила Наталья Лебедь


Замечательный материал!Елена Владимировна...
url=http://mirgif.com/][/url]

----------

Elen2 (19.06.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> "Здравствуйте".





> игру "Собери Цветок"


Елена, СПАСИБО! Обязательно поздороваемся и поиграем!

----------

Elen2 (19.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> От меня плюс на русском. "Летний хоровод"


Елена и Ксюша! Большое спасибо за чудесный хоровод! Танцуем с удовольствием!  :Aga: 
А так же "Лето - жаркая пора"  :Ok: 




> Исполняет песенку Наталья Лебедь,огромное ей спасибо.


И Наташе огромное спасибо за её исполнение песен! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,в Люды-pet сценарии увидела идею на замечательную  игру "море волнуется раз",сделала по-своему и объединила нужных мне животных в один  трек*

Объясняю :
*"Море волнуется " по-новому*

_Море волнуется раз- море волнуется 2- море волнуется 3  к нам птички в гости  пришли.
Ввести можно любых героев,у меня : птички,лисички,лошадки и улетаем на самолете обратно._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Русский вариант "Море волнуется по-новому" ,исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко * 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (19.06.2016), Anisoara (20.06.2016), elsor (26.05.2019), Irina55 (19.06.2016), irysia (18.11.2016), ivano (19.06.2016), ivasenko (12.11.2018), laratet (19.06.2016), larisakoly (18.12.2017), leonora_ (21.06.2016), lolu66 (19.06.2016), lusina (20.06.2016), mochalova19 (20.06.2016), nastiabar (13.07.2016), nezabudka-8s (23.06.2016), Note (22.06.2016), Raisa Vayner (15.07.2016), Sofuschka (02.08.2016), solnet (20.06.2016), strelka_64 (19.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (19.06.2016), Valenta (19.06.2016), Венерочка (21.06.2016), Виноград (30.08.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (24.06.2016), Гульниза (11.07.2016), Екатерина Шваб (19.06.2016), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), ИяНаталия (03.08.2016), катя 98 (20.06.2016), Кремень (21.01.2017), Ладога (20.06.2016), Лариса12 (25.08.2016), лида-1410 (19.06.2016), Лильчик (19.06.2016), Лорис (19.06.2016), лядова (20.06.2016), Маинька (24.06.2016), Маргошик68 (19.06.2016), Марийка-Умница (01.09.2016), МарСух (27.05.2018), Наталья0405 (24.06.2016), НСА (22.08.2016), окси 777 (23.06.2016), опал1 (19.06.2016), Паганини (19.06.2016), Полечка (23.06.2016), Рыбка (20.06.2016), света73 (09.11.2016), Сентябринка (23.06.2016), талант (20.06.2016), Татиана 65 (19.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (19.06.2016), Я ,Наталья! (21.06.2016)

----------


## oltischencko

> приветствие -разминку "Здравствуйте"


 Спасибо!

----------


## --Ксения--

> "Море волнуется " по-новому


*Елена, спасибо за игру! Сейчас лето и мы все нуждаемся в новых, интересных играх.

Я её перевела на украинский и напела.*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5224899

----------

Elen2 (21.06.2016), muzik (12.07.2016), viculy (30.08.2016)

----------


## lusina

Елена Владимировна! Огромное спасибо за ваш труд и за то что вы этим делитесь. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

----------

Elen2 (22.06.2016)

----------


## Anisoara

*Леночка, спасибо за новинки!!!!*

----------

Elen2 (22.06.2016)

----------


## Венерочка

> Море волнуется " по-новому


Леночка, благодарю от души. Мне на праздник нужна была игра, и теперь, благодаря Вам, она у меня есть.

----------

Elen2 (22.06.2016)

----------


## окси 777

> [B][U] "Море волнуется по-новому" ,исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко


Лена, спасибо вам с Ксюшей, ОГРОМНОЕ.

----------

Elen2 (23.06.2016)

----------


## говорушка

Лена какая прелесть,СПАСИБО!

----------


## Лорис

> Танец с мячами


Елена, Спасибо за мячики. Обязательно потанцуем.

----------


## vishulaev

Леночка, спасибо за новинки!

----------


## Наталья0405

Леночка! Ты - неутомимая труженица! Спасибо тебе!

----------

Elen2 (24.06.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Спасибо Леночка за столько интересного музыкального материала для ребятишек.*

----------

Elen2 (26.06.2016)

----------


## nastiabar

> девочки*, на летний праздник написала приветствие - танцевалку  "Здравствуйте".*[img]http://*********ru/10191336m.png[/img]Движения описаны,хотя там все по тексту.
> С детьми уже опробовала ,нравится и большим, и маленьким.
> *Исполняет песенку Наталья Лебедь,огромное ей спасибо.*
> В папке 2 плюса(без здравствуйте и со словом  -здравствуйте),текст и минус
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Так же написала  игру "Собери Цветок"* исполнила Наталья Лебедь [img]http://*********ru/10162665m.jpg[/img],записано отдельными тремя треками.
> игра так же уже опробована на развлечениях, проходит хорошо.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Спасибо огромное за танцевалочку  " Здравствуйте"!!!

----------

Elen2 (13.07.2016), Борковская Н (05.11.2018)

----------


## Люстапильда

> Эти танцы ставила в 2009 году.Они для малышек.
> *Танец "Раз ладошка, два ладошка"*
> [IMG]http://*********net/2988683m.jpg[/IMG]
> 3 Раз ладошка.mp3.html
> 
> *Танец "Светит солнышко для всех"*
> [IMG]http://*********net/2971275m.jpg[/IMG]
> 2 Светит солнышко для всех.WAV.html


Лена, спасибо за танцы, ставила в этом году немного другие движения брала, теперь возьму и ваши на заметку  :Smile3:

----------

Elen2 (14.08.2016), na4a (07.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.08.2016), solnet (23.08.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), Лорис (14.08.2016), марина гайворонская (09.10.2016), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Пономарёва Александра (22.09.2017)

----------


## Angelino4ka

Спасибо, Вам огромное, за такие шедевры!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Этот танец из сценария "День Знаний 2016"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5243657

ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка:* «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»*
_Редакция слов1 к. и автор 2-го куплета Кислицина Е.В_ 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_Все движения выполняются по показу воспитателя:_



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



_Под музыку уходят на стульчики_

https://yadi.sk/d/Aetxj4qDuQHUu *Яблочко*[url]

https://yadi.sk/d/q2eGiRNiuQHV4 -* Яблочко 2*
https://yadi.sk/d/m5LhlBequQHUz - *Яблочко 3*


*Плюсик озвучила Лизонька Нагорная.Спасибо огромное,Лиза.*
*
Украинский вариант танца ""Мы хотіли танцювати",исполняет Юля Нагорная.*

----------

--Ксения-- (08.10.2016), aktania (23.11.2017), Alena Stenkovay (23.08.2016), Anathema (24.08.2016), Anisoara (23.08.2016), berryX (12.09.2016), daniv62 (10.11.2017), diak (11.09.2016), dzvinochok (19.08.2017), elen82 (23.08.2016), elsor (26.05.2019), faina (06.11.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Grosmat (23.08.2016), irusa (20.09.2016), ivano (22.08.2016), julchonoc (13.09.2016), julialav (11.09.2016), Katrina Kim (23.08.2016), Kolpachiha (12.09.2016), laks_arina (06.11.2017), Lapsik 061 (23.08.2016), laratet (23.08.2016), larisakoly (05.11.2017), Lempi (23.08.2016), Lenylya (11.11.2017), leonora_ (11.11.2017), lipa29 (28.10.2016), lolu66 (23.08.2016), mishel61 (24.08.2016), MLV (22.08.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), na4a (10.11.2017), nastiabar (26.08.2016), Nata S (01.10.2016), Natalia08 (10.11.2017), Note (24.08.2016), nyusha0365 (10.11.2017), oksana888 (11.09.2016), oksi7771 (21.01.2020), Oksik (13.01.2017), Oksyyy (10.11.2017), Olga Beliaeva (23.08.2016), Qie (06.11.2017), Rita03 (10.11.2017), sima (23.08.2016), Sole (01.09.2018), Soleigr (10.11.2017), solnet (23.08.2016), strelka_64 (23.08.2016), sunia67 (31.08.2020), t.chernetskaia (12.09.2016), Tania-112a (12.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.11.2017), ttanya (05.11.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), vishulaev (23.08.2016), zwetlana (20.07.2017), Анжела72 (23.08.2016), буссоница (22.08.2016), Валиулина Ирина (06.11.2017), Валя Муза (14.09.2016), Венерочка (22.08.2016), ВесСнушка (26.05.2017), Виноград (30.08.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (23.08.2016), Дивинская Мила (11.09.2016), Екатерина Шваб (05.11.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (11.09.2016), Ирина Ивановна (24.08.2016), ИяНаталия (23.08.2016), катя 98 (22.08.2016), Ладога (23.08.2016), Лариса Антонова (23.08.2016), Лариса12 (25.08.2016), Левадана (23.08.2016), лида-1410 (12.09.2016), Лорис (22.08.2016), Маинька (23.08.2016), Марийка-Умница (01.09.2016), МарСух (27.05.2018), МУЗОК (22.08.2016), Музрукоff (10.11.2017), на.та.ли. (07.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (10.11.2017), Наталья0405 (23.08.2016), Наташа5374 (31.08.2017), натела (12.09.2016), Нина28М (09.10.2019), нинчик (10.11.2017), НСА (22.08.2016), окси 777 (05.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Олена911 (13.09.2016), Оленка ххх (10.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (10.10.2016), Паганини (12.09.2016), Пономарёва Александра (19.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (10.11.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (29.08.2016), Світланочка (10.11.2017), света73 (09.11.2016), Сентябринка (28.08.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (05.11.2017), талант (23.08.2016), Татиана 65 (23.08.2016), Тиса (22.08.2016), Эдита (11.09.2016), эллона (06.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (24.08.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.11.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ


ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ. БЛАГОДАРЮ!!

----------

Elen2 (22.08.2016)

----------


## jarinka

Лена, спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо огромное  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Grosmat

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка: «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»


 Леночка, огромное спасибо!!!!! :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ. БЛАГОДАРЮ!!





> Лена, спасибо!





> Леночка, спасибо огромное





> Леночка, огромное спасибо!!!!!


Девочки, я его уже  пустила в дело.Дети ухватили мысль момнтально. При чем все - от  малышей до старших. Получился танец-выручалочка,когда быстро нужно что-то показать.Рада ,что вам понравился.

----------


## solnet

Лена, какой чудесный танчик получился. СПАСИБО! Лизоньке огромное спасибо! На праздник возьму непременно!!!!

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, какой чудесный танчик получился. СПАСИБО! Лизоньке огромное спасибо! На праздник возьму непременно!!!!


Лизоньке передам обязательно. И тебе ,Наташенька,спасибо  за отзыв.

----------


## эллона

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка: «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»


Спасибо большое. Завтра будем танцевать!!!На праздник возьму непременно!!!!

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка: «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»


ЛЕНА! СПАСИБО за замечательный массовый танец!  ЗДОРОВО!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## elen82

> «Мы хотели танцевать»


Лена, какая прелесть, попа так и запрыгала по стулу. Сама. Спасибо тебе и Лизоньке.

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

Лена, спасибо за веселый танец! Завтра опробую на своих старших.

[img]http://*********ru/11069090m.png[/img]

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо большое. Завтра будем танцевать!!!На праздник возьму непременно!!!!





> Леночка! спасибо за танец





> ЛЕНА! СПАСИБО за замечательный массовый танец! ЗДОРОВО!!!!


девочки,танцуйте.рада ,когда мой материал в работе.

Украинки не просят перевести,значит танчик не понравился. Будут пользоваться россиянки. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *Авторы танца Грибочков : муз. Будюк Татьяны (г.Винница).сл. Кислициной Е.В.* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Какой танец симпатичный! Здорово! И как замечательно грибочки себя чувствуют в "оправе" из травки! Чудо-идея!!!
Спасибо, Елена Владимировна!

Спасибо Лизоньке за "Мы хотели танцевать"!
Я тоже взяла этот сценарий - ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ понравился!
АВТОРУ СЦЕНАРИЯ МИЛЛИОН РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!

----------

oksi7771 (02.09.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Украинки не просят перевести,значит танчик не понравился.


Лена, очень понравился :Ok: , только увидела. Огромное спасибо. Буду просить о переводе :Blush2:  ну и Лизоньку спеть! ОООчень прошу! :Grin: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016), fatinija (19.03.2017)

----------


## Lapsik 061

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка


Супер! Хочу взять, но было бы неплохо перевести на украинский язык. Девочки-украиночки, посмотрите какая прелесть!Переведите!Плиз! :Blush2:

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2016), Olga Beliaeva (24.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо за веселый танец! Завтра опробую на своих старших.


И малыши ,и средние справились.




> Какой танец симпатичный! Здорово! И как замечательно грибочки себя чувствуют в "оправе" из травки! Чудо-идея!!!
> Спасибо, Елена Владимировна!
> 
> Спасибо Лизоньке за "Мы хотели танцевать"!


Спасибо,как Лизонька откликнется,позову ее в тему читать комплименты.

----------


## Elen2

> Супер! Хочу взять, но было бы неплохо перевести на украинский язык


Хотела Танюху с утра попросить,но она была уставшая. Учите  пока под русский текст ,я в выходные  попрошу. Талантик у нас  человек занятой.




> Девочки-украиночки, посмотрите какая прелесть!Переведите!Плиз!


*Девочки-украинки,не сердитесь,но переводить не нужно.*Я попрошу Талантика. :Aga:

----------


## Lapsik 061

> Я попрошу Талантика


Будем ждать!Спасибо, Леночка!

----------


## Liz.nagornaya

Девочки! Спасибище огромное за такие отзывы! Читаю - и аж мурахи по телу,очень приятно :Tender:   Тоже жду с нетерпением украинский вариант - спою обязательно. Вообще,работать с Леночкой - одно удовольствие. Спасибо вам огромное за такие шедевры. :Laie 54:

----------

berryX (27.08.2016), Elen2 (24.08.2016), na4a (07.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (24.08.2016), Дивинская Мила (24.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (24.08.2016)

----------


## любаша 76

Лена, спасибо вам огромное за материалы  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Девочки,дорогие,Леночка,Лизочка,Танюшенька-Талантик,огромное вам спасибо! какой прекрасный и нужный материал,низкий вам поклон!пишу с мобилки,трудновато,но не удержалось,чтоб не сказать вам слова благодарности.С уваж.Ольга.Леночка,а таночка,очень просим на украинском. :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (25.08.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Девочки, какой замечательный танец! :Tender:  Тысячу раз  СПАСИБО за творчески проделанную работу!!! Вы - супер!  :Aga:  Обязательно завтра попробую потанцевать со своими. :Aga: С ув. Лиля.

----------

Elen2 (25.08.2016)

----------


## julchonoc



----------

Elen2 (26.08.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»


Леночка и Лизонька! Спасибочки!Теперь хоть самим не надо петь!

----------

Elen2 (26.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, можно обновить ссылку на эту песню, ооооччень срочно нужно!
> на танец "Мы хотели танцевать" муз."добрый жук"


А чего ее обновлять? Ссылочка новая.
*
И авторская игра на осенний праздник "В огороде пес Барбос" с плюсиком и описанием движений.*[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5246395

----------

Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), julialav (11.09.2016), Lapsik 061 (29.08.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), oksana888 (11.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (29.08.2016), Ладога (27.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

по просьбам в личку выставляю *"Танец грибочков" 
Муз. и аранжировка Татьяна Талант-Будюк, исп. Оленька Талант
Сл.Кислициной Е.В.*

* Ирина-Rina05021(г. Одесса) поставила отличный танец на песенку*,там тоже много вопросов.



В папке текст русский и украинский,плюсики на 2-х языках



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), dzvinochok (30.08.2017), elis673 (18.09.2019), IrenIren (11.01.2020), irysia (18.11.2016), Lapsik 061 (29.08.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), moderm (09.09.2017), nastiabar (06.10.2017), nezabudka-8s (09.09.2017), oksana888 (04.09.2017), oksi7771 (21.01.2020), Oksik (07.01.2023), t.chernetskaia (12.09.2016), Валентина Андреева (22.11.2016), Венерочка (11.09.2016), Гульниза (04.09.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (27.08.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (04.09.2016), Ладога (27.08.2016), Лариса12 (01.10.2016), лариса61 (05.09.2016), Лорис (28.08.2016), Марийка-Умница (01.09.2016), наталуся (16.10.2017), Оленка ххх (23.09.2017), Осянечка (08.10.2016), Пономарёва Александра (06.08.2017), света73 (12.11.2016), Танічка (04.09.2017), Эдита (04.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,по просьбе порылась по своим папкам в компе,вот ,что  нашла.*

[q=таня123] Дорогие коллеги, может, кто богат плясочкой с клубочками? Поделитесь пожалуйста! [/q]

Танюша, вот ,что у себя  нашла . Выставляю для всех архив.
*Пляски с клубочками.*[img]http://*********ru/11177414m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/ajkgEj-5uaMaV

----------

ina (30.08.2016), Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), ivano (29.08.2016), lipa29 (30.10.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Note (10.10.2016), oksi7771 (24.10.2016), SVETOK35 (30.08.2016), Алусик (30.10.2017), Елабужанка (05.09.2016), Ладога (30.08.2016), Лариса12 (01.10.2016), лариса61 (05.09.2016), Лорис (29.08.2016), маина ивановна (30.08.2016), Марийка-Умница (01.09.2016), Оксана Радуга (15.09.2016), Осянечка (08.10.2016), Стеша (17.10.2016)

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

[IMG]http://*********ru/11238653.gif[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (04.09.2016)

----------


## Елабужанка

_ Я  впервые  оказалась в  этом  домике.... Постучалась, но ни  одна  дверца, ни  одно  окошечко не  отворилось. Хотелось  бы  погостить  подольше, но  хозяюшка  сего  терема пока  не  показала  мне ни  одного  своего  угощения. Буду  надеяться, что и  для  меня  наступит  праздник. А  пока  всем жителям  этого  домика  счастья, творений и  дальнейших  сочинений._

----------


## Елабужанка

*  Как  здорово! Вот  и  праздник  для  меня  случился! Теперь  я  могу  знакомить  своих  детишек с  этими  чудесными  творениями! Спасибо  всем, кто  принимал  участие в  их  создании- Леночке  за   сочинение, а  Ксюшеньке за  исполнение!*

----------

Elen2 (05.09.2016)

----------


## oksana888

Спасибо за материалы! С большим удовольствием использую в работе

----------


## Эдита

Огроменное спасибо за такой нужный материал! Обязательно научимся!  :Vah:   :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a



----------

Elen2 (17.09.2016)

----------


## Олена911

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка: «Мы хотели танцевать» – муз «Добрый жук»


Дякую! Дуже чудовий таночок - гра, дійсно - палочка-виручалочка!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2016)

----------


## xom

Спасибо, Елена, за Ваше творчество!!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

По просьбе Тать-Яны



> Лен! Как танцевать польку "Бобик жучку взял под ручку?" В первом куплете что-то можно придумать, а во 2-ом какие движения? На среднюю.


*Танцевалочка для малышей "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"*


 Сама песенка  https://yadi.sk/d/kEVzuaTFvsKwm
Минус https://yadi.sk/d/BWqYj_hSvsNLH
*Танцевальные движения к песенке*,танцуют парами
_Дети берутся под руку и кружатся подскоками_
Бобик Жучку взял под ручку,
Стали польку танцевать,
_Играют на дудочке 2 стр_
А Барбосик - синий носик,
Стал на дудочке играть.

Ду-ду-ду;    -_играют на дудочке_
Гав-гав-гав (4 раза)  _обе ладошки поднять вверх к зрителям и пальцами сделать движения к ладони (лягушечки)_

_Обе ладошки положить на живот и делать круговые движения_
Долго кошки хохатали,
Как собачки танцевали,
_Поочередно правой и левой рукой смотреть "из под козырька"_
И забыли про мышей,
Что смотрели из щелей.
*для малышей*
Хи-хи-хи;- _3 раза хлопки_ 
 Ха-ха-ха (4 раза) 3 раза  хлопки по ладошкам пары
для средних 
Хи-хи-хи;- _движение `твист`_ 
Ха-ха-ха (4 раза) _-отвернулись в прыжке и `твист`_ 
*проигрыш - кружатся под руку*
проигрыш

----------

--Ксения-- (08.10.2016), Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), EVGESKA (30.10.2016), fatinija (01.10.2016), ivano (28.10.2016), Izmail96 (11.11.2016), julialav (17.10.2016), laks_arina (29.09.2016), laratet (29.09.2016), lybochka (30.10.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Muzira (07.11.2016), nastiabar (12.11.2016), Nata S (01.10.2016), oksana888 (29.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (29.09.2016), PrinceAmur (09.11.2016), Tatti (08.10.2016), Алусик (30.10.2017), буссоница (09.10.2016), Веселиса (06.11.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.10.2016), катя 98 (29.09.2016), Ладога (29.09.2016), Лариса12 (01.10.2016), Ллорхен (29.09.2016), марина гайворонская (09.10.2016), Мария Викторовна Рубецкая (29.09.2016), Натали-наташа (12.10.2016), Осянечка (08.10.2016), Сиргеенко (16.03.2020), Стеша (17.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (02.10.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"


Леночка! Огромное спасибо за отзывчивость, мгновенную помощь. Движения танца мне очень понравились.  Непременно буду танцевать с Бобиком и Жучкой.

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за материалы! С большим удовольствием использую в работе





> Огроменное спасибо за такой нужный материал! Обязательно научимся!





> Лена, спасибо вам огромное за материалы





> какой прекрасный и нужный материал,низкий вам поклон!





> евочки, какой замечательный танец! Тысячу раз СПАСИБО за творчески проделанную работу!!! Вы - супер!  Обязательно завтра попробую потанцевать со своими.С ув. Лиля.





> еперь хоть самим не надо петь!





> на танец "Мы хотели танцевать" муз."добрый жук"





> Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в их создании- Леночке за сочинение, а Ксюшеньке за исполнение!





> Дуже чудовий таночок - гра, дійсно - палочка-виручалочка!





> Спасибо, Елена, за Ваше творчество!!!!





> Огромное спасибо за отзывчивость, мгновенную помощь.





> Леночка, прелесть песенка и танец получится! Спасибо огромное за находочку!


*ДЕВОЧКИ, РАДА ПОМОЧЬ .Поделюсь с удовольствием ,что сама имею.*

*
очень понравился танец на начало года "Учимся танцевать" Т.Ломовой*.[img]http://s16.******info/6e512718eb4ddfdeb3be803fc4e3f797.gif[/img][IMG]http://s12.******info/17cf4c75a7617f6dc9951553ed8d0d2a.gif[/IMG]
С удовольствием делюсь. Дети ухватили танец сразу же.
*Ноты,минус ,описание*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


я со своими детками танцую так6
*1часть- бег парами по кругу*
*2 часть* -хлопки к себе + по ладошкам пары  и кружение парами
*2 часть- боковой галоп парами*
*2 часть* -хлопки к себе + по ладошкам пары  и кружение парами
*3 часть -(девочки идут подскоками в круг,мальчики идут подскоками в круг в перспективе)*,*если честно,то повторяем первую.*
*2 часть* -хлопки к себе + по ладошкам пары  и кружение парами

*И когда -то Юленька Селиверстова напела  такой танец "Научите танцевать"*,[IMG]http://s17.******info/58defaf700f1a5ddbd5b8e41232d97fe.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s20.******info/ff586402e088b5b146af1d9cd9564e44.gif[/IMG]
мне очень нравится. С удовольствием танцуем с детками на  Новогоднем празднике.
https://yadi.sk/d/prFpffHmwUHSc

----------

--Ксения-- (08.10.2016), daniv62 (08.10.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), ivano (28.10.2016), julialav (17.10.2016), Kolpachiha (09.10.2016), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), lolu66 (08.10.2016), lybochka (30.10.2016), marina111 (12.10.2016), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Nata S (13.11.2016), Petavla (28.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Rita03 (19.08.2017), Tatti (08.10.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Дивинская Мила (09.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (08.10.2016), катя 98 (08.10.2016), Лильчик (08.10.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Осянечка (08.10.2016), хвостик (09.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, музыка не открывается(( Танец замечательный!


Оль.все открывается.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

echeva (30.10.2017), konstman_vg (14.11.2017), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Rita03 (19.08.2017), senchyaok (06.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), Ладога (01.11.2016), Лариса12 (19.11.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Ленусик, зашла и "застряла" в твоей темке. Столько интересных танцев! Что-то есть, чего-то нет...
СПАСИБО, дорогой мой человек! Щедрое сердечко - чудесный человечек!
[img]http://*********ru/12032878.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (09.11.2016), senchyaok (06.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, Лизонька Нагорная напела украинский вариант  "Танца вокруг елки". Сл. Кислицина Е. В.,русск. плюсик Оля Талант,переклад Татьяна Талант-Будюк.*
* "Танец вокруг елки" для младшего возраста* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4214957
*Огромное спасибо Лизоньке за прекрасное исполнение песен и моих,и чужих. Это неоценимая помощь в нашей работе.*



http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4214957




> Леночка, хотелось бы попасть к вам в гости...Приглашаете?


Всегда гостям рада.Милости просим.

----------

berryX (12.11.2016), diak (09.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), ivano (09.11.2016), leonora_ (09.11.2016), na4a (19.11.2016), Rita03 (19.08.2017), буссоница (09.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Дивинская Мила (09.11.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (09.11.2016), катя 98 (09.11.2016), Ладога (09.11.2016), Олена911 (14.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Ответы на сообщения в личку.Девочки все ссылочки обновлю в выходные.
Следующая просьба- новогодний  "Танец котят".
Когда-то писала танец кошкам на Новый год,но в плюсике в мамин праздник поется
Только текст и  минус.
*Танец котят.* 
*сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исп. Ксюша Вдовиченко*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

fotinia s (16.11.2019), irusa (29.01.2018), irysia (14.11.2016), ivano (09.11.2016), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (11.11.2016), lolu66 (09.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (11.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Алусик (28.11.2022), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (09.11.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Полечка (27.03.2017)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Леночка, добрый день! Спасибо тебе огромное за твое творчество, замечательный у тебя домик. Можно тебя попросить музыку к этой песенке,понравилась, хочу взять для малышей.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CD3kXL4ir0  Спасибо!

----------


## света73

Дякую за танчики Олена Володимирівна,талантику за переклад на укр.мову.Лізі,Олі,Ксюші за озвучки)))))

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо тебе огромное за твое творчество, замечательный у тебя домик. Можно тебя попросить музыку к этой песенке,понравилась, хочу взять для малышей.  Спасибо!





*Танец новогодних игрушек* 
сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исп. Селиверстова Юля


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (12.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), Izmail96 (10.11.2016), lolu66 (16.11.2019), na4a (19.11.2016), Nata S (13.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (10.11.2016), PrinceAmur (10.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Rita03 (19.08.2017), Tatti (11.11.2016), Алусик (30.10.2017), Ирма 77 (09.11.2016), Лариса12 (16.11.2016), лядова (12.11.2016), Марийка-Умница (10.11.2016), Натали-наташа (13.11.2016), Наталья0405 (12.11.2016), натела (11.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Полечка (27.03.2017), светуша (17.11.2016), Татиана 65 (10.11.2016)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

> Танец новогодних игрушек сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исп. Селиверстова Юля


_Леночка, спасибо!_ 

[img]http://*********ru/12146528.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (11.11.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Танец новогодних игрушек* 
> сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исп. Селиверстова Юля
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


_ Спасибо, большое, Леночка за чудесный танец!!! 
Хочется со своими детками станцевать... надеюсь, мое сообщение поможет открыть ссылочку с фонограммой?_ :Blush2:

----------

Лариса12 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> а костюмы у Вас просто супер, как вам удалось закупить,


Костюмы и танец не мой,а Галины Васильевны Максюты. Под видео написан автор.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*АРХИВ ИГР И ТАНЕЦЕВ СО СНЕЖКАМИ*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

berryX (13.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), elsor (26.05.2019), fatinija (10.12.2016), irysia (16.11.2016), ivano (16.11.2016), lolu66 (16.11.2016), oksana888 (13.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Алусик (30.10.2017), буссоница (13.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (16.11.2016), говорушка (16.11.2016), Ладога (21.11.2016), Лариса12 (19.11.2016), Лорис (12.11.2016), лядова (12.11.2016), Натали-наташа (13.11.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), окси 777 (16.11.2016), Олена911 (16.11.2016), Осянечка (27.11.2016), Полечка (24.11.2016), Шевячок (16.11.2016), Юличка М. (30.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Ждём танец новогодних игрушек на украинском


ИР, Я УЖЕ НОВЫЙ НАВАЯЛА.
Ситуация у меня ,что деткам от год и 2 мес до полутора лет.В группе у них  стоит ф-но и никаких музцентров,а Новый год на пороге уже стоит.Так что с пылу с жару.

* Полька с игрушками .*

_(для самых- маленьких)_
*Слова Кислициной Е. В.*
На мелодию «Мишка с куклой»
[img]http://*********ru/12217893m.png[/img][img]http://*********ru/12218917m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), berryX (16.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), elen82 (16.11.2016), irysia (18.11.2016), ivano (16.11.2016), Kolpachiha (27.11.2016), krinka (08.01.2019), laks_arina (16.11.2016), lolu66 (16.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), Tatti (16.11.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), viculy (28.10.2019), Алусик (30.10.2017), Анна-Maria (25.11.2018), Анна1981 (27.05.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (16.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (16.11.2016), зулико (17.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), Ирма 77 (16.11.2016), Ладога (16.11.2016), ладушка777 (12.01.2020), Лариса12 (19.11.2016), Лорис (24.11.2016), на.та.ли. (19.11.2017), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (24.11.2016), Ольгетта (07.11.2021), светуша (17.11.2016), Юличка М. (30.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена,у вас є мінус пісні "Ми хотіли танцювать!


У меня есть.я его сама по частям складывала,как мне удобно.
 Лиза ведь его напела на украинском языке. По-моему, получилось замечательно.
*"Мы хотели танцевать" русский и украинский вариант  польки .*
_муз.Спадавеккиа  вариант слов Кислициной Е.В.__исполняет Лизонька Нагорная_
[img]http://*********ru/12197408m.png[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

berryX (16.11.2016), diak (16.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2017), irysia (16.11.2016), ivano (16.11.2016), Nata S (16.11.2016), Note (17.11.2016), viculy (28.10.2019), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (16.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), говорушка (16.11.2016), Лариса12 (19.11.2016), Лорис (16.11.2016), лядова (30.12.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (17.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (24.11.2016), опал1 (30.11.2016), Осянечка (18.11.2016), светуша (17.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец с фонариками*[IMG]http://s18.******info/cd3dea3103323c83881e6c50f4f7b01b.gif[/IMG]
_сл. Кислициной Е.В.,исп. Оленька Талант_
в архиве плюс ,минус 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Пляска со снежками* [IMG]http://s20.******info/34370f7248295a70615cda91d4806b65.gif[/IMG]
_ муз. Л. Компанейца  сл.Кислициной Е.В.
исп. Ксюша Вдовиченко_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Alla8 (26.01.2020), elsor (26.05.2019), irysia (18.11.2016), ivano (16.11.2016), lolu66 (16.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), Nata S (16.11.2016), Oksyyy (19.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.11.2016), viculy (28.10.2019), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (16.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Ирма 77 (16.11.2016), Ладога (16.11.2016), Лариса12 (16.11.2016), Лильчик (24.11.2016), Лорис (16.11.2016), маина ивановна (16.11.2016), натела (17.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (24.11.2016), опал1 (30.11.2016), Осянечка (18.11.2016), Полечка (24.11.2016), Татиана 65 (16.11.2016), Эдита (16.11.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> "Мы хотели танцевать" русский





> Танец с фонариками





> Пляска со снежками


Елена, большое СПАСИБО. 
Столько всего и не перетанцуешь.

----------

Elen2 (18.11.2016), натела (18.11.2016)

----------


## ivano

Лена,спасибо большое!!!!
В твоей теме постоянно что  то новенькое,очень пригодился архив со снежками!
Классная такая полечка получилась! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (18.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, Лизонька Нагорная  исполнила "Танец снегирей и  рябинок".Какая она умничка,соловушка,на мой взгляд идеально.
*Танец "Снегирей и рябинок"*  
  для самых маленьких на русском и украинском языке.
_автор слов Кислицина Е. В., перекл. Татьяна Талант -Будюк
исполняет Лизонька Нагорная_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

daniv62 (18.11.2016), elen82 (18.11.2016), elenaSneg (18.11.2016), fatinija (10.12.2016), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (18.11.2016), Izmail96 (18.11.2016), julchonoc (18.11.2016), Kolpachiha (19.11.2016), laratet (18.11.2016), leonora_ (18.11.2016), lolu66 (18.11.2016), musa (18.11.2016), Note (18.11.2016), Oksyyy (19.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (18.11.2016), Rita03 (19.08.2017), t.chernetskaia (18.11.2016), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (25.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Дивинская Мила (18.11.2016), Инна Корепанова (23.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (19.11.2016), катя 98 (18.11.2016), Ладога (21.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (18.11.2016), Лариса12 (19.11.2016), Лильчик (19.11.2016), Лорис (18.11.2016), маина ивановна (20.11.2016), Наталья0405 (18.11.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), натела (18.11.2016), Олена911 (29.11.2016), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), Осянечка (18.11.2016), Полечка (24.11.2016), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), Ритуля 666 (19.11.2016), талант (21.11.2016), Татиана 65 (18.11.2016), хвостик (18.11.2016), Эдита (23.11.2016)

----------


## livni

Ленок, хочу посмотреть, пожалуйста!
Ох, ты! Классненько!!!! Спасибо!!!! :Yahoo:  :Party:  :042:

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Яна-2001

Лена, я теперь у тебя буду часто гостить, дали малышей и средних, у тебя так много всего для них интересного. Я то больше привыкла к старшим, как-то мне непривычно с малышней...

----------


## julchonoc

за танец спасибо! Вовремя!

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016), натела (18.11.2016)

----------


## elenaSneg

Спасибо большое! Я как раз разучиваю с малышами и очень хотелось , что бы кто -то напел . А тут такой подарок!!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Nata S

> Девочки, Лизонька Нагорная исполнила "Танец снегирей и рябинок"


Действительно, наша соловушка. Спасибо Вам за это огромное!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, а украинский вариант существует? Хотя бы слова...


Отдала на перевод Талантику,жду.




> Лена, я теперь у тебя буду часто гостить, дали малышей и средних, у тебя так много всего для них интересного. Я то больше привыкла к старшим, как-то мне непривычно с малышней...


 :Grin: 




> за танец спасибо! Вовремя!


Танцу уже несколько лет.Просто плюсика не было. *Спасибо ,Лизоньке.*




> Спасибо большое! Я как раз разучиваю с малышами и очень хотелось , что бы кто -то напел . А тут такой подарок!!!!


На здоровье ,пользуйтесь.

----------


## Elen2

*Танец новогодних игрушек*[IMG]http://s18.******info/c6cb5ad75215df3c53be14ec520f6a17.gif[/IMG]
_сл.Кислициной Е.В, перевод на укр.яз. Татьяны Будюк-Талант
исп. Ю.Селиверстова_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

daniv62 (19.11.2016), Danon (20.11.2016), fatinija (10.12.2016), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Irina55 (20.11.2016), ivano (20.11.2016), julchonoc (26.11.2016), lolu66 (20.11.2016), marih (29.11.2016), mochalova19 (29.11.2016), oksi66 (01.12.2021), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (24.11.2016), senchyaok (03.12.2016), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), ttanya (08.11.2017), Ylja (11.11.2021), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Алусик (03.11.2017), Анна-Maria (25.11.2018), Борковская Н (19.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (20.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), зулико (29.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), Ладога (21.11.2016), ладушка777 (12.01.2020), Лариса12 (20.11.2016), Лильчик (19.11.2016), Лорис (19.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.11.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), окси 777 (29.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), опал1 (30.11.2016), Осянечка (20.11.2016), Полечка (27.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (09.12.2017), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татиана 65 (20.11.2016), Эдита (23.11.2016), Юличка М. (30.11.2016)

----------


## Oksyyy

Елена Владимировна, спасибо большое. С большим удовольствием использую Ваши интересные материалы.

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*"Танец возле елочки"* [IMG]http://s18.******info/291af55c62cdb3261bb82c7ed2c19432.gif[/IMG]*сл. Кислициной Е.В., на русском яз. исп. Оля Талант
укр яз исп. Лиза Нагорная*
часто использую его  с незнакомыми детьми  по показу.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

diak (22.11.2016), fatinija (22.11.2016), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Irina55 (20.11.2016), ivano (20.11.2016), krinka (08.01.2019), linker_59 (07.08.2017), lolu66 (20.11.2016), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (24.11.2016), Stashynj (20.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), zironjka6791 (20.11.2016), Алусик (03.11.2017), Анна-Maria (25.11.2018), Валентина Андреева (20.11.2016), Венерочка (20.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), Ладога (21.11.2016), Лариса12 (20.11.2016), лариса61 (23.11.2016), лида-1410 (28.11.2016), Лильчик (21.11.2016), Лорис (20.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.11.2016), маина ивановна (20.11.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), нинчик (20.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (24.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (07.09.2018), опал1 (30.11.2016), Осянечка (20.11.2016), Полечка (27.03.2017), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (19.05.2017), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татиана 65 (20.11.2016), Эдита (23.11.2016), Юличка М. (30.11.2016)

----------


## zironjka6791

> Спасибо ,Лизоньке.


Дякую за Вашу працю  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (20.11.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Леночка,как все здорово! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (23.11.2016)

----------


## Note

> "Танец возле елочки" сл. Кислициной Е.В., на русском яз. исп. Оля Талант
> укр яз исп. Лиза Нагорная


Лена, спасибо вам. Как всегда очень интересно и просто необходимое. новенькое для нас.

----------

Elen2 (23.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*по просьбе в личку.*
*Игра "Ай да,Бабушка Яга",исп. Кислицина Е.В.*
Игру нашла в одном из сценариев,автора не знаю.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

lolu66 (23.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (25.11.2016), Лорис (23.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.11.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Полька с игрушками.* [IMG]http://s16.******info/51aea2060a32454ecf8a6ec64c08aebd.gif[/IMG]
_(для самых маленьких от года и 2 мес. До года и 6 мес. )_
*Слова Кислициной Е. В.
На мелодию «Мишка с куклой»
Автор  музыки: польский композитор и поэт Мария Качурбина (Kaczurbina)*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5288792
*Исполняет Лиза Нагорная* 
_Русский вариант  и украинский вариант_




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (26.11.2016), daniv62 (24.11.2016), diak (25.11.2016), elen82 (25.11.2016), fatinija (10.12.2016), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (24.11.2016), julchonoc (24.11.2016), laks_arina (29.11.2016), laratet (24.11.2016), lolu66 (24.11.2016), mochalova19 (29.11.2016), Natalia08 (28.11.2016), nataliua.sm (29.11.2016), Note (24.11.2016), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Oksyyy (24.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2016), Stashynj (24.11.2016), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), t.chernetskaia (24.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (25.11.2016), говорушка (29.11.2016), зулико (24.11.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (24.11.2016), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), катя 98 (24.11.2016), Ладога (25.11.2016), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лильчик (24.11.2016), Лорис (24.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.11.2016), лядова (30.12.2016), маина ивановна (23.11.2019), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (24.11.2016), опал1 (25.11.2016), Паганини (24.11.2016), Полечка (24.11.2016), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Татиана 65 (24.11.2016), Тиса (29.11.2016), Юличка М. (30.11.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Леночка, какая ты умница! Твои песенки просто супер! А сейчас и на украинском языке - спасибо девочкам !

----------

Elen2 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Паганини



----------

Elen2 (24.11.2016)

----------


## ivano

:042:  :042:  :049: Леночка,неутомимая труженица,спасибо большое!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Полечка

*Велике ДЯКУЮ Вам за Вашу працю, за Вашу допомогу! Творчих успіхів Вам!!!*[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Леночка, спасибо тебе и Лизе большое! Как вы нас выручаете.

----------

Elen2 (24.11.2016)

----------


## dasha_bene

> Лизонька Нагорная напела украинский вариант танца.


Дякую!!!

----------


## dasha_bene

> Исполняет Лиза Нагорная 
> Русский вариант и украинский вариант


Дякую!!! ви нас виручаєте!!!

----------

Elen2 (25.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

* Выставляю танцы ,которые уже опробованы в работе и смотрелись очень хорошо.*
МФ №1-а  Хор рук «Новогодняя»  (Любаша и Барбарики) [/SIZE][/B] с дисками-смайликами



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (31.03.2019), fatinija (10.12.2016), laratet (27.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.11.2016), зулико (04.01.2017), Иишка (16.08.2017), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), катя 98 (27.11.2016), Ладога (27.11.2016), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Парина (18.12.2016), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Тоже одна из моих любимых песен -танцевалочек. Как-то я мало стала  использовать хороводов. Использовала ни один раз,всегда смотрится замечательно.

МФ№3 *Звучит песня «Новогодняя» исп. Хор Великан и Иванушки.*

*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*

----------

konstman_vg (14.11.2017), laratet (27.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.11.2016), Иишка (16.08.2017), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), катя 98 (27.11.2016), Ладога (29.11.2016), Лариса12 (06.12.2016), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), ЛюдмилаИвановна (01.12.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Парина (18.12.2016), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Ритмическое упражнение  с деревянными палочками «Часики-Фиксики»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

dasha_bene (04.01.2017), fatinija (10.12.2016), fotinia s (16.11.2019), laratet (27.11.2016), mila110153 (29.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), tigricadn (30.12.2016), vetlost (30.08.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.11.2016), говорушка (29.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), Ирма 77 (27.11.2016), катя 98 (27.11.2016), Ладога (29.11.2016), Лорис (27.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (01.12.2016), МУЗОК (29.12.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Парина (29.11.2016), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018), Тамара 379 (29.12.2016), татуся (29.12.2016)

----------


## laratet

> Ритмическое упражнение с деревянными палочками


Елена Владимировна, мне очень понравилась композиция движений.  :Ok:  Обязательно разучу с детками! Спасибо огромное!



> «Новогодняя»


Как раз кстати тоже! :Ok:  Потанцуем!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (27.11.2016), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! УЖЕ ХОЧУ!





> мне очень понравилась композиция движений.  Обязательно разучу с детками! С


На здоровье,Ларочка.Танцуйте.

----------

laratet (27.11.2016), senchyaok (03.12.2016)

----------


## Ирма 77

> Ритмическое упражнение с деревянными палочками «Часики-Фиксики»


Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (28.11.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Леночка, привет!
А нет ли у тебя танца снежинок простенького
для средней группы?
Срочно надо, уже думаю взять под + "На полянку, на лужок"
http://mp3-pesnja.com/song/%D0%BD%D0...B6%D0%BE%D0%BA,
чтоб по словам ориентировались.
Подул ветерок - побежали по кругу,
тихо спят - присели. А на 1 куплет не могу придумать - качают 
шарфиками, может быть, потом кружатся.
А на проигрыш тогда что?
Лен, без тебя не справлюсь! :Meeting:

----------

senchyaok (03.12.2016)

----------


## diak

> Выставляю танцы


Щиро дякую! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, привет!
> А нет ли у тебя танца снежинок простенького
> для средней группы?
> Срочно надо, уже думаю взять под + "На полянку, на лужок"
> http://mp3-pesnja.com/song/%D0%BD%D0...B6%D0%BE%D0%BA,
> чтоб по словам ориентировались.
> Подул ветерок - побежали по кругу,
> тихо спят - присели. А на 1 куплет не могу придумать - качают 
> шарфиками, может быть, потом кружатся.
> ...


Танюша, я бы шарфики (а может быть легкие,белые платочки) разложила на определенные места.



> А на 1 куплет не могу придумать - качают


Пусть побегают в рассыпную и встанут к своим шарфикам.
на проигрыш кружатся,ручки за юбочку.
*2к.*
Движения вправо -влево шарфами,можно поиграть ручками
на проигрыш кружатся,ручки в стороны
*3к*
бегут по кругу и  приседают (ложатся спать) ручки крест на крест на коленочки, чтобы шарфики свесились.
на проигрыш кружатся на места,ручки в стороны

----------

Petavla (29.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (29.11.2016), Наташа5374 (29.11.2016), Парина (18.12.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Леночка, спасибо за подсказку!  :Vishenka 33: 
Только что прошла аттестацию, теперь через 2 недели юбилей сада
и потом Новый год - голова крУгом!  :Vishenka 10: 
Удачи во всех начинаниях!

----------

Elen2 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Наташа5374

Лена, спасибо, что объяснили как попасть к вам в тему. Читаю, столько танцев для малышей , аж дух захватывает! Причём на разные темы. За труд большое спасибо!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Наташа5374

> * Выставляю танцы ,которые уже опробованы в работе и смотрелись очень хорошо.*[U]МФ №1-а  [SIZE=3][COLOR="#0000FF"]Хор рук «Новогодняя»


   Какая прелесть! Я сама исполнила движения,чтобы понять,как показать деткам. Хочу уточнить- движения исполняются сидя? или стоя?( чтобы взять смайлики). Ещё раз спасибо за танец.  
   Врпрос снимаю, ещё раз просмотрела текст и увидела ответ.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Огромное   СПАСИБО за  прекрасный   материал, за Ваш  Талант и труд!

[img]http://*********ru/12421101m.jpg[/img]

----------

Elen2 (02.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Хочу уточнить- движения исполняются сидя? и


Дети строятся в шахматном порядке,безусловно ,стоя.

----------

Парина (18.12.2016)

----------


## fatinija

Леночка, очень понравилось Ритмическое упражнение с деревянными палочками «Часики-Фиксики! Очень-очень  :Aga:  кстати.Спасибо большое! :Ok:  Беру  этом году!! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!!  :Tender:  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (10.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

> Выставляю танцы ,которые уже опробованы в работе и смотрелись очень хорошо.


Леночка, всё, что ты делаешь всегда очень хорошо! Огромная благодарность от меня и деток тебе!

----------

Elen2 (18.12.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Леночка, очень понравились танцы, какие видны. Спасибо!
"Звездная страна"- прелесть. Девчушки хороши

----------

Elen2 (01.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Танцы к 8 марта*
*
Танец с мамами ,сл. Кислицина Е.В.,озвучила Марина Мельник*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Танец "Улыбнись"  сл. Кислициной Е.В. 
исп. Оля Талант*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Танец с Мячами  сл. Кислициной Е.В. озв Ксения Вдовиченко*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Танец цветов описание Кислицина Е.В.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





*Танец с мамами `Я твоя крошка`  
автор первого куплета и припева Е.А. Глушко,а второй и третий куплет автор я-Кислицина Е.В.(Elen2) 
Исполняет песню Ксюша Вдовиченко* 
В папке минус ,плюс и 2 варианта слов,мой и от автора. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Ноты песен для ср и ст гр.,сканирование (на русск. и укр. яз)*
https://yadi.sk/d/xzKrkJuS2DZlN

----------

echeva (30.10.2017), fatinija (16.01.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), IGalkina (23.01.2018), Irina55 (10.01.2018), Janna156 (04.01.2017), julchonoc (04.01.2017), julialav (03.10.2017), kok1867 (08.06.2018), krinka (08.01.2019), linker_59 (07.08.2017), luisa (05.03.2019), mara400 (06.01.2017), marih (04.01.2017), moderm (12.01.2020), muzrukv (12.10.2021), na4a (04.01.2017), Nezabudka157 (02.11.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Qie (06.01.2017), sima (04.01.2017), Solovei (14.01.2020), SvetaH (05.01.2017), svetik kumurgi (05.02.2020), SVETLANA_NV (18.02.2018), Tania-112a (15.01.2017), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), ttanya (04.01.2017), vetlost (30.08.2017), zaruzi (17.11.2020), Алусик (30.10.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (04.01.2017), Валентина Андреева (04.01.2017), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.01.2018), говорушка (04.01.2017), Дивинская Мила (04.01.2017), Елена Эрнст (14.03.2017), ЕленаВасс (04.01.2017), зулико (04.01.2017), ИяНаталия (04.01.2017), катя 98 (04.01.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (04.01.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лильчик (26.03.2017), Наталья0405 (04.01.2017), нинчик (21.01.2017), Олег Лекарь (04.01.2017), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Осянечка (04.01.2017), Полечка (27.03.2017), Пономарёва Александра (21.02.2018), Ригина (09.04.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018), Сентябринка (04.01.2017), Стеша (10.02.2020), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татиана 65 (04.01.2017), Эмилия я (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Танец с мячиками " для 2-й мл.гр.* укр.яз*
Сл.Е.В. Кислициной
Перевод Татьяны -Талант
(плотные мячи-шары на резиновом шнуре на конце колечко для того , чтобы держать мячик)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3875900

*Український варіант таночку" Посміхнись" ,перевод Татьяны Будюк-Талант*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4381719


*Танцы для старшей группы на 8 марта. В папках описание и музыка.*[IMG]http://s20.******info/bbec7e6529f4bc6c76b23d028a99aa3b.gif[/IMG]

*Танец "Веришь мне или нет" исп. Н.Королева и Тарзан.*
*танец для ст. гр "Ты -моя ластівко" с весенними цветами*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4394897

*Танец в веночках из розовых и белых роз.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4394906

*Финальный танец под песню "Счастье"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Танец парами "Топ-топ по паркету" (видео,описание,музыка)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

dasha_bene (04.01.2017), echeva (23.01.2019), Raisa Vayner (05.02.2017), Tania-112a (15.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), ttanya (04.01.2017), Анжела72 (05.01.2017), Валентина Андреева (04.01.2017), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), Екатерина Шваб (26.03.2017), ИяНаталия (04.01.2017), катя 98 (04.01.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), ладушка777 (12.01.2020), нинчик (21.01.2017), Осянечка (04.01.2017), Татиана 65 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Эти танцы ставила в 2009 году.Они для малышек. в папках описание и музыка
*Танец "Раз ладошка, два ладошка"
Танец "Светит солнышко для всех"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411259

*ТАНЕЦ ЧАШЕК 
Муз. «Неваляшки»* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411288

*Танец поварят.(музыка «Пупсик»)
1.Топни, наш милый повар,*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411293


ТАНЕЦ ГУСАРОВ И ДАМ
Дети стоят 2-мя шеренгами, 1-я - гусары, 2-я - дамы.
ГУСАРСКАЯ ЭПОХА
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411285

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), Анжела72 (05.01.2017), Валентина Андреева (04.01.2017), Ладога (06.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (04.01.2017), лядова (10.01.2018), Осянечка (04.01.2017), Татиана 65 (04.01.2017)

----------


## mara400

Лена, спасибо огромное за материал! Так всего много-много! И так классно!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо огромное за материал! Так всего много-много! И так классно!


Мариша, я рада ,что ты забежала.Если тебе что-то пригодится,буду счастлива.

----------

mara400 (05.01.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

> Написала  танец-инсценировку  "Приглашаем танцевать" для детей средней группы.


Леночка! Спасибо за танцы!!!!!  Такие разные! Интересные! Можно восстановить ссылочку на танец "Приглашаем танцевать"? Пожалуйста!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Можно восстановить ссылочку на танец "Приглашаем танцевать"? Пожалуйста!!


Ларочка,его так и не напели,потому и не выставила больше.

----------


## Эмилия я

Ах, какие чудеса!!! Спасибо , за гостеприимство !!!

----------


## ivano

Леночка!!!Спасибо,неутомимая труженица!понравился танец с веночками! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Сентябринка

Леночка!! большое спасибо за выставленный материал!!!! Много интересненького  и "вкусненького"!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/12533554.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Лена, спасибо Вам огромное!!!! Вы - "вечный двигатель"!! :Yes4:

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Финальный танец под песню "Счастье"


Финальный танец смотрелся очень хорошо.Рекомендую приглядеться.



> Танец парами "Топ-топ по паркету"


А этот танец веселенький и очень нетрудный.




> Танец "Веришь мне или нет" исп. Н.Королева и Тарзан.
> танец для ст. гр "Ты -моя ластівко" с весенними цветами


оба танцы смотрелись отлично и дети справились хорошо,запоминается великолепно.Выполняли движения без подсказок.

----------

катя 98 (18.01.2017)

----------


## Оленка ххх

_Дякую що ділитесь з нами своїми напрацюваннями!!!_

----------


## говорушка

Лена,большое спасибо!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ttanya

Елена! Можно к Вам в гости!!! Пожалуйста!

_Леночка! Спасибо преогромнейшее. Все ссылочки открылись. Столько всего интересного!!! Спасибо за идеи, за такой огромный труд, за щедрость Вашей души!!! 
С Новым годом!!! Творческих успехов и новых идей!!!_

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## Шевячок

Леночка, спасибо за материал!!!
Как всегда всё в папочку, будет время посмотрю и возьму в работу!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2017)

----------


## julchonoc

> *Український варіант таночку" Посміхнись" ,перевод Татьяны Будюк-Талант*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Русский вариант  и  музыка здесь* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4095883

----------

Elen2 (05.01.2017), Tania-112a (19.05.2017), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо за материал!!!





> Столько всего интересного!!! Спасибо за идеи,





> большое спасибо!!!





> Дякую що ділитесь з нами своїми напрацюваннями!!!





> Вы - "вечный двигатель"





> ГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!





> Много интересненького и "вкусненького"!!





> понравился танец с веночками





> Ах, какие чудеса!!!

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), Лорис (05.01.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Елена, спасибо Вам ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ, за такой ценный материал! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2017)

----------


## Ivica

Лена, очень согрел душу в зимние морозы ваш летний хоровод. Сразу захотелось на цветочную поляну! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2017)

----------


## Кремень

Большое спасибо за ваше творчество. Материал просто супер!!!

----------

Elen2 (05.02.2017)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> *Танцы к 8 марта*
> *
> Танец с мамами ,сл. Кислицина Е.В.,озвучила Марина Мельник*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *
> Танец "Улыбнись"  сл. Кислициной Е.В. 
> исп. Оля Талант*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *
> ...


Вот спасибо, так спасибо. Такой огромный и чудесный подарок Вы преподнесли  нам. Замечательно!!! Спасибо еще раз.

----------

larisakoly (07.01.2018), Natali968 (18.07.2017), nyusha0365 (15.08.2017), Olly13 (14.11.2021), Svetikovazp (21.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017)

----------


## nastiabar

> *Танец в веночках из розовых и белых роз.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> [IMG]http://*********su/2052470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2043254m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2046326m.jpg[/IMG]


Огромное спасибо за идею!!! Очень красиво смотрятся веночки!!!!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

Для своих детей отредактировала  *замечательную игру Железновых "Спрячу куклу"*,

никак мои дети не могли понять,когда же ее начинать искать.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Оленька Беляева помогла мне наложить  слова на видео -зарядку мою .Спасибо огромное.
*"Солнечная песенка"  сл. Кислициной Е.В. исп. Оля Талант*

видео делала я :Blush2: 


В папке текст, музыка и плюсик  



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



 А вот здесь плюс на украинском языке от Оли Талант 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5033933

----------

Anathema (18.05.2017), diak (18.05.2017), dzvinochok (13.08.2017), echeva (30.10.2017), elen82 (18.05.2017), Irina V (18.05.2017), Irina61 (18.05.2017), ivano (16.08.2017), jarinka (18.05.2017), julialav (03.10.2017), Lapsik 061 (17.08.2017), laratet (18.05.2017), larisakoly (07.01.2018), Lina_21 (18.05.2017), linker_59 (07.08.2017), lolu66 (18.05.2017), myzic (18.05.2017), Nata S (19.05.2017), Note (15.09.2017), notka75 (18.05.2017), nyusha0365 (15.08.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (18.05.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), Rita03 (03.09.2017), strelka_64 (22.05.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2017), ttanya (05.11.2017), zwetlana (06.01.2018), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), буссоница (19.05.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.05.2017), Венерочка (18.05.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.05.2017), Галин04ка (18.05.2017), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), зулико (19.05.2017), Ирина-Ирен (19.05.2017), ИяНаталия (18.05.2017), Лариса Антонова (18.05.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), любба (10.02.2022), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.05.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (16.09.2017), окси 777 (18.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (19.05.2017), Оленка ххх (18.05.2017), Парина (18.05.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (19.05.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (18.05.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018), Сентябринка (18.05.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.05.2017), Татиана 65 (18.05.2017), Тиса (18.05.2017), эллона (18.05.2017), ЮЛилиана (30.08.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (18.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*А вот здесь "Летний хоровод " для самых маленьких*
сл. Е.В. Кислицина
Русский плюсик от Ксении Вдовиченко
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5216898
и укр. плюс от Оли Талант
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5033933

----------

Irina61 (18.05.2017), ivano (16.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (18.05.2017), Tania-112a (19.05.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2017), ttanya (05.11.2017), Валентина Андреева (03.08.2017), Венерочка (18.05.2017), любба (10.02.2022), окси 777 (18.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Парина (18.05.2017), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (19.05.2017), Рыбка (18.05.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.05.2017)

----------


## Lina_21

> А так же "Летний хоровод"для малышек


ДЯкую за ваш матеріал!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.05.2017), любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

> А вот здесь "Летний хоровод " для самых маленьких


Огромное спасибо, очень своевременно. Выпускные на носу, а лето  на пороге... :Connie 5:

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*общий танец `Здравствй,друг`* 

_сл. Кислициной Е.В, муз.Литовский нар. танец 
озвучила Ксения Вдовиченко_ 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (21.08.2019), diak (16.08.2017), dzvinochok (13.08.2017), echeva (30.10.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (17.06.2017), julialav (03.10.2017), Karamel (10.07.2017), laratet (17.06.2017), larisakoly (18.06.2017), linker_59 (07.08.2017), lolu66 (17.06.2017), na4a (04.11.2017), Nataliyberezin (17.06.2017), Nich Tanya (16.10.2017), Note (15.09.2017), nyusha0365 (15.08.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (06.08.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), Rita03 (15.09.2017), SNAR (18.06.2017), tatjan60 (31.10.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), ttanya (05.11.2017), Valeksi (28.03.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zwetlana (15.11.2018), буссоница (17.06.2017), Валиулина Ирина (18.06.2017), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), Галин04ка (17.06.2017), Елена Эрнст (02.09.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.06.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лорис (17.06.2017), любба (10.02.2022), МарСух (27.05.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.06.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (16.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.06.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018), Сентябринка (17.06.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (13.08.2017), эллона (19.06.2017)

----------


## Олег Лекарь

> по просьбам в личку выставляю *"Танец грибочков" 
> Муз. и аранжировка Татьяна Талант-Будюк, исп. Оленька Талант
> Сл.Кислициной Е.В.*
> 
> * Ирина-Rina05021(г. Одесса) поставила отличный танец на песенку*,там тоже много вопросов.
> 
> 
> 
> В папке текст русский и украинский,плюсики на 2-х языках
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Дуже Гарний танець, тільки пише що нічого не знайдено...
Обновіть будь ласка ссилочку, дякую)

----------

marina111 (03.09.2017), любба (10.02.2022), Пономарёва Александра (06.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Финальный танец "Счастье",*я его ставила в 2011 году по-моему.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Danon (30.08.2017), diak (16.08.2017), dzvinochok (06.08.2017), echeva (30.10.2017), ivano (16.08.2017), julialav (03.10.2017), Lapsik 061 (17.08.2017), laratet (06.08.2017), linker_59 (07.08.2017), na4a (04.11.2017), Note (15.09.2017), nyusha0365 (15.08.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.08.2017), Rita03 (15.09.2017), буссоница (06.08.2017), Валиулина Ирина (09.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017), Ладога (06.08.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), любба (10.02.2022), мира (16.08.2017), Ната25 (24.01.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (16.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (06.08.2017), Парина (19.08.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), эллона (15.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> по просьбам в личку выставляю* "Танец грибочков" 
> Муз. и аранжировка Татьяна Талант-Будюк, исп. Оленька Талант*





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diak (16.08.2017), dzvinochok (06.08.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (16.08.2017), Lapsik 061 (17.08.2017), laratet (06.08.2017), linker_59 (07.08.2017), moderm (16.09.2017), na4a (04.11.2017), Note (15.09.2017), nyusha0365 (15.08.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.08.2017), Rita03 (15.09.2017), Stashynj (23.09.2017), буссоница (06.08.2017), Ладога (06.08.2017), любба (10.02.2022), Наталка - музыкалка (16.09.2017), наталуся (07.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (06.08.2017), Парина (19.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (06.08.2017)

----------


## linker_59

Леночка! Огромное спасибо за очень нужный материал. Мои детки просто в восторге от ваших танцев. Учат с интересом.

----------

Elen2 (17.08.2017), любба (10.02.2022), Пономарёва Александра (08.08.2017)

----------


## Иишка

Дорогая Елена! 
На весеннем празднике танцевали Ваш танец с мамами! Восторгалась танцем даже заведуюшая садиком.
Творческих Вам успехов!

----------

Elen2 (17.08.2017), любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Елена! 
> На весеннем празднике танцевали Ваш танец с мамами! Восторгалась танцем даже заведуюшая садиком.
> Творческих Вам успехов!


*Спасибо,как приятно слышать. Может быть и видео есть. Очень хочется посмотреть.*

----------

любба (10.02.2022), Парина (19.08.2017)

----------


## oksi7771

Елена, замечательные танцы и детки здОрово танцуют. Спасибо! 
В танце с зонтиками у девочек все зонты одинаковые. Это садик закупил или родители принесли? 
Очень красиво смотрится.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## moderm

> по просьбам в личку выставляю "Танец грибочков" 
> Муз. и аранжировка Татьяна Талант-Будюк, исп. Оленька Талант


Девочки, большое спасибо за чудо - танец!!!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Опято я попала к вам в домик и снова не могу уйти. Спасибки от деток, они с удовольствием :Party2:  танцуют ваши танцы.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> *Елена, очень нравится мне и моим ребятишкам Ваш танец "Улыбнись". Не хватало только украинского варианта. 
> 
> Спасибо Танюше Будюк - Талант за перевод. 
> 
> От меня* *плюсик "Посміхнись"*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/9732178m.gif[/img]


Как весело деткам будет танцевать.  :Ok:

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlENOWmmb7c
Танец с вертушками Репетиция авт. М. Рожкова, Е. Фирсова вокал Ю. Селиверстова
 Нам бы такую песенку на украинском. Можно на День защиты детей, и просто на развлечение.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

> Танец с вертушками Репетиция авт. М. Рожкова, Е. Фирсова вокал Ю. Селиверстова
> Нам бы такую песенку на украинском. Можно на День защиты детей, и просто на развлечение.


не понимаю,почему вы мне  в тему выставили этот танец.Автор н форуме. Попросите  у Лены Фирсовой.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> не понимаю,почему вы мне  в тему выставили этот танец.Автор н форуме. Попросите  у Лены Фирсовой.


Я не знала.  :Blush2:   Песенка на русском, а я говорила за украинский текст.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

По просьбам в личку загружаю свою песню про грибочки
В архиве плюсики на русском и укр.языках,текст 
*Танец грибочков*
_сл. Кислицина Е.В, муз.Татьяны Будюк -Талант
исп.Оля Талант_
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K7rz/QCAUV9ssG
*Танец  грибочков  поставила Rina -Ирина (г. Одесса)*

----------

linker_59 (01.03.2020), Stashynj (30.09.2017), svetik kumurgi (01.10.2017), zwetlana (10.11.2017), Антонина26 (04.11.2017), буссоница (30.09.2017), любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## nastiabar

> По просьбам в личку загружаю свою песню про грибочки
> В архиве плюсики на русском и укр.языках,текст 
> *Танец грибочков*
> _сл. Кислицина Е.В, муз.Татьяны Будюк -Талант
> исп.Оля Талант_
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K7rz/QCAUV9ssG
> *Танец  грибочков  поставила Rina -Ирина (г. Одесса)*


Елена, здравствуйте! А можно танец мухоморчиков  загрузить через другой файлообменник? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! Уж очень понравился....

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## julialav

здравствуйте, заглянула к  вам , а уйти не могу)))))) Успехов и вдохновения ВАМ

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Elen2

> Как правильно или, это не имеет значение, играть на бубне:


Ларочка,у меня в зависимости от  упражнения дети стучат по бубну по разному.
вот я для малышек сделала  упражнение на  1 часть занятия -муз-ритм.дв-я   "Марш-гром и бег",малышки просто балдеют:
*Упражнение -вход на осеннее занятие "Марш-гроза-"* микс Кислицина Е.В





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (21.08.2019), dzvinochok (15.10.2017), echeva (30.10.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Irina V (15.10.2017), ivano (15.10.2017), jarinka (15.10.2017), laks_arina (15.10.2017), laratet (15.10.2017), larisakoly (15.10.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lokteva. lar. (06.04.2018), marih (15.10.2017), marina-moroz (12.11.2017), MLV (15.10.2017), moderm (15.10.2017), myzic (17.10.2017), na4a (04.11.2017), nastiabar (15.10.2017), Natalia08 (09.11.2017), Nich Tanya (16.10.2017), novgortom (15.10.2017), nyusha0365 (15.10.2017), oksana888 (15.10.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Olly13 (14.11.2021), Petavla (03.11.2017), PrinceAmur (06.11.2017), Rita03 (17.10.2017), ttanya (15.10.2017), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (15.10.2017), yanik76 (15.10.2017), zwetlana (10.11.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017), буссоница (15.10.2017), Валиулина Ирина (06.11.2017), ВесСнушка (15.10.2017), говорушка (15.10.2017), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), ИяНаталия (15.10.2017), Ладога (15.10.2017), Лариса Антонова (15.10.2017), Левадана (15.10.2017), Ледок (09.11.2017), Лорис (15.10.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (09.11.2017), нинчик (30.10.2017), НСА (15.10.2017), Озма (16.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (09.12.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (15.10.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (10.11.2017), Сентябринка (15.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (15.10.2017), Татиана 65 (15.10.2017), татуся (16.10.2017), Урдомчанка (09.11.2017), Эдита (02.11.2017), эллона (15.10.2017), Эмилия я (16.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (15.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Как жалко, пишет " ничего не найдено"....


Настя,ты ведь не первый день на форуме, а написать в личку ? Я ведь не сижу дома.работаю.
*Танец грибов через другой файлообменник*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

dzvinochok (15.10.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), jarinka (15.10.2017), jkmuif (31.07.2018), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lokteva. lar. (06.04.2018), na4a (04.11.2017), nastiabar (15.10.2017), oksana888 (15.10.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Oksyyy (30.10.2017), PrinceAmur (06.11.2017), Rita03 (17.10.2017), tatjan60 (31.10.2017), vishulaev (09.11.2017), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zwetlana (10.11.2017), буссоница (15.10.2017), Дзюбкина (15.10.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ладога (15.10.2017), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Ллорхен (04.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (09.11.2017), НСА (15.10.2017), Озма (16.10.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (09.12.2017), татуся (16.10.2017), Урдомчанка (09.11.2017), эллона (15.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (15.10.2017)

----------


## Сентябринка

> Упражнение -вход на осеннее занятие микс Кислицина Е.В


Ой, какая классная "склеечка"!!! Спасибо, Леночка!!!!! Сохраню на будущее!!! А может еще и после праздничной недели  успеем поиграть!!!! (если снег не выпадет!)
[img]http://*********net/10131135m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (15.10.2017), Алусик (30.10.2017)

----------


## эллона

> Упражнение -вход на осеннее занятие "Марш-гроза-" микс Кислицина Е.В


Леночка, спасибо огромное, замечательное упражнение, обязательно с детками поиграем.

----------

Elen2 (15.10.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Танец  с фонариками


 :Ok:  спасибо

----------


## ВесСнушка

> ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - анимашка


Леночка, спасибо. Чудесный танец. Будем танцевать.

----------


## Elen2

Для самых маленьких *"Дед Мороз, ой-ой"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Оркестр с ложками и ведерочками  "Мишки-кашевары"* для самых маленьких  





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




* "Танец возле  елочки"*
*сл. Кислицина Е.В*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (16.11.2017), BashOrgRu (18.12.2017), dzvinochok (08.11.2017), echeva (11.11.2017), elen82 (09.11.2017), elka (10.11.2017), elsor (14.01.2020), fatinija (10.11.2017), forel (09.12.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), galy-a (10.11.2017), HelenaG (11.11.2017), ina (14.11.2017), Irina V (09.11.2017), Irina55 (10.11.2017), ivano (09.11.2017), jkmuif (31.07.2018), Karamel (09.11.2017), kievkids (28.11.2017), kimesha (21.11.2017), ksusha0601 (01.12.2017), laratet (09.11.2017), larisakoly (15.11.2017), Lenylya (11.11.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), m-diana-2007 (11.11.2017), marina-moroz (12.11.2017), MI-LADI (25.11.2017), muza67 (29.11.2017), na4a (09.11.2017), nastiabar (20.04.2018), Natalia08 (09.11.2017), natalia1508 (08.12.2017), Natallive (12.11.2017), Nich Tanya (12.11.2017), notka47 (09.11.2017), oksana888 (10.11.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Oksyyy (12.11.2017), Petavla (26.11.2017), solnet (09.11.2017), stranikira (09.11.2017), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.11.2017), ttanya (08.11.2017), vishulaev (09.11.2017), yu-k-a (09.11.2017), zwetlana (10.11.2017), александ (09.11.2017), аленушка 70 (12.11.2017), Алусик (12.11.2017), Аэлита2010 (13.11.2017), буссоница (09.11.2017), Валентина М (11.11.2017), Валиулина Ирина (09.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), Галин04ка (16.11.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (08.11.2017), елена михайловна (12.11.2017), елена1234 (22.11.2017), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.11.2017), Ирина Ивановна (09.11.2017), Ирма 77 (09.11.2017), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2017), Ладога (09.11.2017), Левадана (09.11.2017), Ледок (09.11.2017), Маргошик68 (09.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (11.11.2017), Ната25 (09.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (09.11.2017), нинчик (09.12.2017), НСА (11.11.2017), Озма (09.11.2017), окси 777 (08.11.2017), Олга Кобелева (13.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (11.11.2017), Ольга Сара (11.11.2017), Ольга-Елена (25.11.2017), Ольга2011 (25.11.2017), опал1 (09.11.2017), Полечка (14.11.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (10.11.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (08.11.2017), света73 (13.11.2017), Сентябринка (09.11.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (10.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (09.11.2017), Татиана 65 (09.11.2017), Татошка (12.11.2017), татуся (13.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (09.11.2017), Тиса (09.11.2017), Урдомчанка (09.11.2017), шанталь (09.11.2017), эллона (09.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (08.12.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.11.2017)

----------


## Борковская Н

> Для самых маленьких *"Дед Мороз, ой-ой"*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Оркестр с ложками и ведерочками  "Мишки-кашевары"* для самых маленьких  
> 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> * "Танец возле  елочки"*
> ...


Подскажите ,пожалуйста,а  только  ложками  играют  малыши,для  не понятливых. Такая  прелесть!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017), larisakoly (15.11.2017), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), Ольга2011 (25.11.2017)

----------


## эллона

> Для самых маленьких "Дед Мороз, ой-ой"





> "Танец возле елочки"
> сл. Кислицина Е.В





> Оркестр с ложками и ведерочками "Мишки-кашевары" для самых маленьких


Леночка, огромнейшее спасибо, сколько для малышек всего интересного, обязательно с детками и в оркестр поиграем и возле елочки потанцуем. :011:  :Laie 41:

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017), larisakoly (15.11.2017)

----------


## Маргошик68

Лена, спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017)

----------


## Урдомчанка

> Для самых маленьких





> "Танец возле елочки"





> Оркестр с ложками и ведерочками


Леночка, спасибо за песенки!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017)

----------


## solnet

Леночка, спасибо за песенки, может они и старые, а для меня новенькие, благодарю!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017)

----------


## ivano

Леночка,спасибо !!!
 :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017)

----------


## ELinel

Леночка! От всего сердца благодарю Вас :Ok:  :Aga: !))

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Пляска со снежками.*
 Сл. Кислициной Е.В
Муз. Льва-Компанейца
Исп.Ксюша Вдовиченко (украинский вариант у Ксюши в теме,перевод на укр.яз Татьяна Талант-Будюк)
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5424866

*Танец  с фонариками* 
сл. Кислициной Е.В,исп Оля Талант

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4215341
*
Танец -хоровод «Нас елка ждет» .*  для ст гр
сл. Кислициной ,исп. Татьяна Талант-будюк
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2505988

*Танец "Улыбнись"* 
сл. Кислициной исп. Оля Талант
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4095883
Плюс https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4381412

----------

linker_59 (01.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.11.2017), vetlost (05.02.2020), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Лорис (13.11.2017), Ольга2011 (25.11.2017)

----------


## на.та.ли.

> *Девочки,поступает много вопросов  в личку,по-поводу моих зимних песен и танцев.Выставляю.*
> *Песенка –хоровод для 1-й -2-й мл.гр "Елочка" сл. и муз. Кислицина Е.В.* (ноты,текст и перевод на укр. язык, 2 минусовки от Тани Талант)
> _Елке холодно зимой на опушке леса,
> Пригласили мы домой  елочку погреться…_
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Новогодний танец котят Кислицина Е.В.*(минус,текст,плюсик рабочая запись)
> _1.В славный праздник Новый год, -   бегут по кругу
> Все танцуют хоровод.
> ...


Елена Владимировна, а можно увидеть ссылочки на песенки?

----------

kok1867 (08.12.2017), Ksenka (09.12.2017), ksusha0601 (01.12.2017), Onnax (28.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.11.2017), ИннаНичога (14.11.2017), нинчик (09.12.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018)

----------


## Гюзель171

Уважаемая Elen, добрый день! Спасибо Вам за ваше талантливое творчество, оно приносит большую радость детям! Очень прошу помочь с песней Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка", обыскала все, не могу найти активную ссылку на плюс. Спасибо.

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена, спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество, талант и щедрость. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## kok1867

Леночка, спасибо тебе за танец новогодних игрушек. не надо теперь голову ломать ,как  объединить деток которые часто пропускают занятия по болезни.

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*По просьбам обновляю ссылочки*




> *Песенка –хоровод для 1-й -2-й мл.гр "Елочка" сл. и муз. Кислицина Е.В.* (ноты,текст и перевод на укр. язык, 2 минусовки от Тани Талант)
> 
> Елке холодно зимой на опушке леса,
> Пригласили мы домой елочку погреться…





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (09.12.2017), alla.kalinichenko (09.12.2017), annkir (21.08.2019), BashOrgRu (18.12.2017), dzvinochok (09.12.2017), forel (09.12.2017), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ivano (09.12.2017), jkmuif (31.07.2018), kri (27.05.2019), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lokteva. lar. (06.04.2018), lolu66 (16.11.2019), MAGIC (09.12.2017), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), nyusha0365 (07.07.2018), oksana888 (09.12.2017), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Rita03 (16.12.2017), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (01.12.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (09.12.2017), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zwetlana (06.01.2018), Алусик (28.11.2022), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.12.2017), Дивинская Мила (09.12.2017), ИннаНичога (09.12.2017), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2017), катя 98 (09.12.2017), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лорис (09.12.2017), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017), Ольгетта (07.11.2021), опал1 (10.12.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (09.12.2017), Ригина (09.04.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018), Таникоо (18.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодний танец котят Кислицина Е.В.*(минус,текст,плюсик рабочая запись)
_1.В славный праздник Новый год, -   бегут по кругу
Все танцуют хоровод.
Ну и мы не отстаем,
Пляшем дружно и поем.
Приседаем, раз-два – три,              пружинка
На котяток посмотри.
Пяткой топаем раз-два…           стучат  поочередно пяточкой  левой - правой
Вот какая красота._

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3875903

Танец -хоровод «Нас елка ждет» .



*Танец -хоровод «Нас елка ждет» танец повторяется 2 раза*


1 часть
На вступление дети заводят круг 
Cл.Кислициной Е.В (идея не моя, первую строчку в первом куплете где-то увидела)
_Мы идем вперед(2р) всех ребяток наших елка ждет (топотушки вперед)
И назад четыре шага, будет елка очень рада. (топотушки назад)
Мы идем вперед(2р) всех ребяток наших елка ждет (топотушки вперед
И назад четыре шага, будет елка очень рада (топотушки назад)

ПО КОЛЕНКАМ ПОСТУЧАЛИ по тексту
ГОЛОВОЮ ПОКАЧАЛИ 
РУЧКАМИ ПОХЛОПАЛИ друг об дружку
И чуть-чуть ПОТОПАЛИ._
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2505988

----------

ivano (09.12.2017), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2017), vishulaev (09.12.2017), буссоница (09.12.2017), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017), Натали Витьковна (18.02.2018), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> *Танец возле елочки Кислицина Е.В.* 
> (минус , плюсик исполняет Оля Талант, текст с движениями)
> Возле елочки идем ,дружно улыбаемся,
> Громко песенку поем, всем нам елка нравится.
> Елочка зеленая, ветками качает.
> Огоньки на елочке сейчас зажжем,елка засверкает.


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4214957

----------

ivano (09.12.2017), linker_59 (01.03.2020), vishulaev (09.12.2017), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Танец с фонариками для 2-й мл гр Кислицина Е.В.(минус от Татьяны Талант ,текст, плюсик исполняет Олечка Талант)
> Фонарики мы взяли, по залу зашагали,
> Мы к елочке идем и песенку поем.


*Танец с фонариками для 2-й мл гр Кислицина Е.В*
.(минус от Татьяны Талант ,текст, плюсик исполняет Олечка Талант)
_Фонарики мы взяли, по залу зашагали,
Мы к елочке идем и песенку поем._
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4215341

----------

ivano (09.12.2017), mria67mria67 (22.01.2020), Olga Beliaeva (09.12.2017), vishulaev (09.12.2017), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017), Озма (09.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Песня "Добрый Дед Мороз" Кислицина Е.В*.(минус от Тани Талант, текст и ноты)
_1.	Шел по лесу добрый Дед Мороз,
Мимо сосен елок и берез.
Мимо речки, спящей  подо  льдом,
К ребятишкам шел на праздник он.
Припев:
Ах, Дед Мороз! Ах, Дед Мороз!
Привез подарков целый воз,
Игрушки, игры, сладости
И маленькие радости._
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5284705


*Танец Новогодних игрушек Кислицина Е.В.* ,исполняет Юлия Селиверстова
_В детский сад пришли сегодня наши малыши, - хоровод
Петь, играть и веселиться в зале от души.
Мамы на детей надели праздничный наряд,
Аня – кукла, Саша-ежик…не узнать ребят._
_Припев:
В ладоши хлоп, еще раз хлоп,  -                           по тексту
И сразу ножкой  топ-топ-топ.
Наш танец славный и простой, -                         ручки внизу «утюжком», кружение
На месте  крутимся юлой._
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5290663
Укр. вариант 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4215341
*Полька с игрушками .*

(для самых- маленьких)
Слова Кислициной Е. В.
На мелодию «Мишка с куклой»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5288792

----------

ivano (09.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2017), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (09.12.2017), Ylja (11.11.2021), говорушка (09.12.2017), ладушка777 (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, а можно увидеть ссылочки на песенки?


Все обновила.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436142

----------

ivano (09.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2017), vishulaev (09.12.2017), на.та.ли. (09.12.2017)

----------


## на.та.ли.

> Все обновила.
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436142


Елена Владимировна, спасибо вам большое.

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> По просьбам обновляю ссылочки


Всё обновилось. СПАСИБО, ЕЛЕНА,

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## novgortom

> "Танец котят" для младшей группы


Леночка, спасибо большое!!!

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## ivano

Леночка,какие  прекрасные песенки у тебя!
Репертуар можно составить только из твоего материала!!!!
Спасибо огромное!!!!
Леночка поменяла аватарку.  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## эллона

Леночка, спасибо вам огромное! Очень часто и с большим удовольствием поем и танцуем под ваши песни.

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Мои авторские танцы с мамами* 




> Elen2, Лена, спасибо большое, с удовольствием исполним с малышами! Удачи тебе!


*На музыку песни Т. Боровик  "У кого какая песня?" ,исп. Марина Мельник-Зорина*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5314756
[B][U]
*Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка"* 
автор первого куплета и припева Е.А. Глушко,а второй и третий куплет автор я-Кислицина Е.В.(Elen2)
Исполняет песню Ксюша Вдовиченко-Ксения


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5174110

*Мои танцы  на 8 марта*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5314756
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5314763
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5314764
*Танец котят для маминого праздника озвучила Ксения Вдовиченко*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3875903

----------

echeva (23.01.2019), krinka (08.01.2019), ludmila_zub (18.02.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), vetlost (05.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.01.2018), зулико (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (20.02.2018), Ладога (06.01.2018), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лорис (06.01.2018), лядова (10.01.2018), Оленка ххх (06.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Мои оркестры  на 8 марта*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5444185

----------

krinka (24.03.2019), Olga Beliaeva (08.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), vetlost (05.02.2020), Варшава (07.08.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.01.2018), зулико (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (10.01.2018), Ладога (18.02.2018)

----------


## лядова

Танец с мамами "Я твоя крошка" 
автор первого куплета и припева Е.А. Глушко,а второй и третий куплет автор я-Кислицина Е.В.(Elen2)
Исполняет песню Ксюша Вдовиченко-Ксения
СПАСИБО ЗА ТАНЕЦ!!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.01.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA_NV

Спасибо за Ваш труд! Добра Вам, мира и благополучия!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,еще один танец с мамами для самых маленьких. В позапрошлом году напела Ксюша Вдовиченко.А я не скачала себе и потеряла. Сейчас нашла в инете.
*Танец с мамами сл. Кислицина Е.В. Муз.М. Качурбины*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





Не хотела закрывать,но вижу количество скачиваний и 4 спасибо.....Не понимают наши люди  халяву...Личное дело каждого

----------

dzvinochok (05.04.2018), echeva (23.01.2019), fotinia s (16.11.2019), ina (22.03.2018), karap8 (11.03.2018), krinka (24.03.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (14.04.2018), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lolu66 (16.11.2019), milana1717 (05.04.2018), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (06.02.2020), nastiabar (20.04.2018), nyusha0365 (06.08.2018), oksana888 (06.04.2018), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Oksyyy (05.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (08.03.2018), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (30.08.2018), vetlost (05.02.2020), zwetlana (10.06.2018), Варшава (14.09.2018), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), елена1234 (06.04.2018), зулико (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (05.04.2018), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), ИяНаталия (16.03.2018), К.Т.В. (27.12.2019), Ладога (08.03.2018), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лорис (09.03.2018), на.та.ли. (08.03.2018), намчайку (28.01.2019), Пономарёва Александра (08.03.2018), Ригина (07.04.2019), Эдита (17.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Скоро лето ,очень понравилась  танцевалочка  на украинском языке.  Надеюсь и вам понравится.
*Танец "Пусть всегда в небе солнце светит"*  
_ автор слов и муз. Лысенко
перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В
исполняет Лиза Нагорная
_

В папке текст русский и украинский и 2 плюса на русском и украинском языках



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (05.04.2018), calina (06.08.2018), Danon (10.08.2018), dzvinochok (05.04.2018), echeva (23.01.2019), elen82 (05.04.2018), elenaSneg (08.04.2018), elsor (26.05.2019), fotinia s (16.11.2019), Grosmat (06.04.2018), ina (30.05.2018), Irina delfin412 (14.07.2019), Irina V (06.04.2018), Irina55 (06.09.2018), Irina61 (06.06.2022), Ivica (22.07.2019), jarinka (06.04.2018), kapuchinca (14.04.2018), Kisegs (20.05.2019), konstman_vg (29.05.2021), Kras-Gal (22.05.2019), krinka (24.03.2019), larisakoly (16.06.2019), Lempi (05.04.2018), Lena-marsel2010 (14.04.2018), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lokteva. lar. (06.04.2018), lolu66 (05.04.2018), luisa (05.03.2019), lybochka (06.07.2018), MAGIC (05.04.2018), marih (05.04.2018), Marishka_0807 (15.07.2021), mila110153 (05.04.2018), milana1717 (05.04.2018), mishel61 (10.06.2019), MLV (11.01.2020), mochalova19 (05.04.2018), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (06.02.2020), myzic (06.04.2018), nastiabar (20.04.2018), Note (05.04.2018), novgortom (05.04.2018), nyusha0365 (07.07.2018), oksana888 (06.04.2018), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), Oksyyy (05.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (06.04.2018), Olga123 (06.07.2020), Petavla (06.04.2018), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), solnet (05.04.2018), stranikira (06.04.2018), strelka_64 (05.04.2018), sveta38 (04.02.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (30.08.2018), tanni (21.01.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), ttanya (05.04.2018), undinarusalka (05.04.2018), vetlost (08.04.2018), vils77 (06.04.2018), vishulaev (06.04.2018), Ylja (11.11.2021), zilena (10.06.2019), zwetlana (05.04.2018), буссоница (05.04.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (05.04.2018), Валиулина Ирина (06.04.2018), Варшава (14.09.2018), ВИОЛA (29.05.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (06.04.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.04.2018), говорушка (06.04.2018), Дания (06.04.2018), Дзюбкина (17.01.2020), елена1234 (06.04.2018), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (05.04.2018), Ирина Ивановна (06.04.2018), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (05.04.2018), ИяНаталия (05.04.2018), К.Т.В. (27.12.2019), Камелія (22.01.2019), Кремень (10.04.2018), Ладога (07.04.2018), Лариса Антонова (05.04.2018), Лариса12 (10.04.2018), лариса61 (31.08.2018), Ларонька (06.04.2018), ЛАС (29.08.2018), лида-1410 (05.04.2018), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (21.01.2019), Лилия79 (07.09.2018), Лорис (05.04.2018), мазурка (05.04.2018), Маргошик68 (06.04.2018), Марина ан (06.04.2018), МарСух (27.05.2018), Милашка Осенняя (09.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.04.2018), на.та.ли. (05.04.2018), Ната25 (06.04.2018), Наталия Михайловна (25.09.2019), Ольга Сара (05.04.2018), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Парина (31.05.2018), Полечка (20.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (05.04.2018), Раиса2001 (05.04.2018), Ригина (09.04.2019), Рыбка (10.04.2018), Світланочка (07.09.2018), Свет-Ля-чок (16.04.2018), Светлана - Слоним (03.06.2020), Сентябринка (05.04.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (06.04.2018), словяночка (18.03.2019), Стеша (29.05.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (05.04.2018), Танічка (07.08.2018), Таникоо (18.09.2018), Татиана 65 (05.04.2018), татуся (06.04.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (06.04.2018), Тиса (05.04.2018), Травка (05.04.2018), Удомля (05.04.2018), хвостик (06.04.2018), Эдита (17.04.2018), эллона (05.04.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (05.04.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Леночка! СПАСИБО за танцевалочку. Как хорошо потанцуем на 1 июня!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (05.04.2018)

----------


## elen82

Ленусь,  спасибо!!!

----------

Elen2 (05.04.2018)

----------


## эллона

[quote="Elen2;5470284"]Танец "Пусть всегда в небе солнце светит"[/quote)
Леночка, какая хорошая песенка, спасибо тебе огромное.
 :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (05.04.2018), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Лорис

> Танец "Пусть всегда в небе солнце светит"


Какое солнышко, такой и танец. ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!!! 
Спасибо, Лена. "Утащила"...

----------

Elen2 (05.04.2018), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! СПАСИБО за танцевалочку. Как хорошо потанцуем на 1 июня!!!!!!





> Ленусь, спасибо!!!





> Леночка, какая хорошая песенка, спасибо тебе огромное.





> акое солнышко, такой и танец. ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!!!


*Ой,девочки, как приятно слышать  хорошие отзывы. Спасибо!* :Yahoo:

----------

Лилия60 (21.01.2019), Лорис (05.04.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

Леночка, спасибо дорогая.Песенка прелесть.

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018)

----------


## Grosmat

> Надеюсь и вам понравится.


Очень, очень понравилась!!!!! Спасибо, Леночка!!!!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за очередной шедевр. С удовольствием будем танцевать с ребятами.  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018)

----------


## говорушка

Леночка,большое спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, спасибо за танец!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), mria67mria67 (22.01.2020)

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

> Надеюсь и вам понравится.


Еще как понравилось!!! Леночка, спасибо за солнечную танцевалочку!!! :Vishenka 34:

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), mria67mria67 (22.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо дорогая.Песенка прелесть.





> Очень, очень понравилась!!!!! Спасибо, Леночка!!!!





> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за очередной шедевр. С удовольствием





> Леночка,большое спасибо!





> Леночка, спасибо за танец!





> Еще как понравилось!!! Леночка

----------


## alla-mus

> Мои оркестры на 8 марта


Елена, очень замечательный видеоматериал  оркестр интересный! Спасибо вам большое!
Но вот про солнышко танец мне не открылся к сожалению... А очень хотелось посмотреть((

----------


## Свет-Ля-чок

Огромное спасибо за танцевалочку! Возьму на начало праздника. очень понравилась!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Какая чудесная, зажигательная песенка!!!!! Спасибочки, Ленушка. огромное за это чудо! Она будет теперь постоянным спутником на праздниках.

----------

Elen2 (30.08.2018)

----------


## wlx1

Спасибо, у Вас замечательные танцы!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.08.2018)

----------


## olia.kostina

Спасибо Вам за Вашу доброту и щедрость! Творческих успехов Вам, крепкого здоровья, мира и благополучия!

----------

Elen2 (30.08.2018)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Зашла в домик и мне здесь понравилось!  :Tender:  Спасибо!

----------


## sunia67

Мне очень нравится ваше творчество, очень хорошо, что есть перевод на украинский язык, но, к сожалению, для меня все ваши ссылки скрыты. Может есть какие-то особые требования ? Спасибо заранее за ответ!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, оформила авторство и представляю вашему вниманию * 
*"Танец  по кругу" -это универсальный танец,для любого праздника,для малышек.*
_Исполнила Ирина Парахневич- ник Парина_
*сл. Кислициной Е.В - Elen 2*
Русский текст и  плюсовка



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Украинский текст и плюсик будет чуть позже*

----------

annkir (21.08.2019), calina (25.11.2018), Danon (24.01.2019), dzvinochok (26.11.2018), echeva (23.01.2019), elen82 (25.11.2018), elsor (31.03.2019), fatinija (03.02.2019), forel (25.11.2018), fotinia s (26.05.2019), gali (29.11.2018), galy-a (24.01.2019), ina (21.01.2019), Irina Sirin (28.01.2019), Irina55 (26.11.2018), Irina61 (29.11.2018), ivano (25.11.2018), Ivica (22.07.2019), jarinka (25.11.2018), Karamel (25.11.2018), karap8 (25.11.2018), kri (27.05.2019), krinka (08.01.2019), laks_arina (25.11.2018), larisakoly (22.01.2019), Lempi (25.11.2018), Lena22 (18.03.2019), lenik (10.01.2020), lenok66 (06.10.2019), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lolu66 (16.11.2019), ludmila_zub (24.01.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (22.01.2019), mara400 (25.11.2018), mila110153 (25.11.2018), mishel61 (23.01.2019), MLV (25.11.2018), moderm (03.11.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), nastiabar (23.01.2019), nataliua.sm (25.11.2018), navadakuz (25.11.2018), novgortom (25.11.2018), nyusha0365 (21.01.2019), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), olia.kostina (09.01.2019), Olly13 (14.11.2021), oltischencko (25.11.2018), PrinceAmur (30.11.2018), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), s.grek (20.01.2020), SNAR (22.01.2019), solnet (25.11.2018), sveta38 (04.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.11.2018), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.11.2018), ULIANCHIK (25.11.2018), Valesy (23.01.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), vils77 (25.11.2018), vishulaev (25.11.2018), wlx1 (08.01.2019), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zwetlana (25.11.2018), Ада (10.01.2020), Алена43 (22.01.2019), Анна-Maria (25.11.2018), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), Борковская Н (02.03.2020), буссоница (26.11.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.11.2018), Валентина М (28.11.2018), Варшава (27.11.2018), Вера Чурикова (25.11.2018), ВИОЛA (01.03.2020), говорушка (25.11.2018), Дзюбкина (17.01.2020), Добронрава (10.01.2020), Елена М (25.11.2018), Задор_Инка (02.12.2018), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (27.11.2018), ирина махно (06.11.2019), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2018), ИяНаталия (25.11.2018), К.Т.В. (27.12.2019), Кремень (08.01.2019), Ладога (25.11.2018), Лариса12 (25.11.2018), лариса61 (25.11.2018), лида-1410 (25.11.2018), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (25.11.2018), ЛисИра (25.11.2018), Марина ан (25.11.2018), Милаша (10.02.2019), мира (25.11.2018), Музаири (18.08.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (25.11.2018), намчайку (21.01.2019), Ната25 (25.11.2018), Наталія а (27.11.2018), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наталия Михайловна (25.09.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (25.11.2018), наталуся (03.02.2019), Наталья0405 (15.09.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), нинчик (26.11.2018), Оlga@ (25.11.2018), Озма (25.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), Оленка ххх (08.01.2019), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Олюр (22.01.2019), опал1 (25.11.2018), Парина (26.11.2018), Раиса2001 (16.01.2019), Ригина (07.04.2019), Рыбка (25.11.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (25.11.2018), Склярова (10.03.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (25.11.2018), Татиана 65 (25.11.2018), татуся (25.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.11.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (25.11.2018), Тиса (26.11.2018), Травка (25.11.2018), чайка61 (22.01.2019), Шевячок (26.11.2018), Эдита (23.01.2019), эллона (25.11.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (22.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (08.01.2019), Юлия Калашникова (27.11.2018)

----------


## oltischencko

> Украинский текст и плюсик будет чуть позже


* Будем ждать!!!!! Спасибо!*

----------


## Парина

> оформила авторство


Леночка, а как это делается?

----------

Elen2 (08.01.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Девочки, оформила авторство


 :Vah:  поздравляю! 



> Украинский текст и плюсик будет чуть позже


Елена Владимировна, наконец-то, ждём!!!

----------


## wlx1

Спасибо вам за такие прелестные танцы!!!

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

echeva (23.01.2019), elsor (14.01.2020), ina (21.01.2019), larisakoly (23.01.2019), LoraVerba (29.08.2019), ludmila_zub (24.01.2019), mila110153 (22.01.2019), natalia1508 (23.01.2019), s.grek (15.01.2020), SNAR (22.01.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), zaruzi (17.11.2020), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), ирина махно (06.11.2019), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020), Камелія (22.01.2019), Лилия60 (21.01.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), намчайку (21.01.2019), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Олюр (22.01.2019), Парина (09.01.2019), татуся (22.01.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (22.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

* Танец с мамами `Я твоя крошка`*
_исполнила Ксения Вдовиченко
Автора первого куплета Глушко О.,а второй и третий дописала я- Кислицина Е.В._ 





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (26.01.2019), annkir (21.08.2019), calina (24.01.2019), Danon (23.03.2019), diak (18.03.2019), dzvinochok (22.01.2019), echeva (23.01.2019), elen82 (22.01.2019), fatinija (03.02.2019), flag (14.11.2021), fotinia s (26.05.2019), galy-a (24.01.2019), Grosmat (24.01.2019), ina (21.01.2019), IrenIren (11.01.2020), Irina Sirin (28.01.2019), Irina V (22.01.2019), ivano (21.01.2019), jarinka (21.01.2019), karap8 (22.01.2019), kri (27.05.2019), krinka (22.01.2019), larisakoly (22.01.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (16.11.2019), Lena22 (22.01.2019), lenik (10.01.2020), lenok66 (12.09.2019), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lolu66 (22.01.2019), ludmila_zub (24.01.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (22.01.2019), Marishka_0807 (15.07.2021), mila110153 (22.01.2019), mishel61 (23.01.2019), MLV (21.01.2019), mochalova19 (22.01.2019), moderm (03.11.2019), nastiabar (23.01.2019), natalia1508 (23.01.2019), nataliua.sm (24.01.2019), novgortom (24.01.2019), nyusha0365 (21.01.2019), oksana888 (24.01.2019), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), olia.kostina (16.02.2019), oltischencko (21.01.2019), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Rita03 (22.01.2019), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), s.grek (07.09.2019), SANOCHKA (21.01.2019), SNAR (22.01.2019), sveta38 (04.02.2019), Svetanga (22.01.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (26.01.2019), tanni (21.01.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2019), ttanya (22.01.2019), ULIANCHIK (22.01.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), viculy (01.03.2020), vils77 (23.01.2019), vishulaev (21.01.2019), yanik76 (24.01.2019), zaruzi (17.11.2020), Ада (10.01.2020), Алена43 (22.01.2019), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), буссоница (21.01.2019), Валентина М (27.01.2019), ВалерияВ (22.01.2019), Валиулина Ирина (22.01.2019), ВИОЛA (01.03.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.01.2019), говорушка (22.01.2019), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), ирина махно (06.11.2019), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (21.01.2019), ИяНаталия (23.01.2019), К.Т.В. (27.12.2019), Камелія (22.01.2019), Ладога (26.01.2019), Лариса Антонова (22.01.2019), лариса61 (22.01.2019), Лёка61 (22.01.2019), лида-1410 (17.03.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (21.01.2019), Маргошик68 (23.01.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (22.01.2019), Мусиенко (18.04.2021), намчайку (21.01.2019), Ната25 (23.01.2019), Ната_ли (24.01.2019), Наталия Михайловна (25.09.2019), наталуся (03.02.2019), Наталья0405 (24.01.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Озма (22.01.2019), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Олюр (22.01.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (16.03.2019), Ригина (07.04.2019), Рыбка (22.01.2019), словяночка (22.01.2019), Татиана 65 (22.01.2019), татуся (22.01.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2019), Травка (22.01.2019), Удомля (22.01.2019), Шевячок (24.01.2019), Эдита (23.01.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (22.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (24.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец с мамами*
_слова Кислицина Е.В.,муз. Т. Боровик.
Исполняет Марина Мельник_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (21.08.2019), calina (22.01.2019), Danon (23.03.2019), dzvinochok (22.01.2019), echeva (23.01.2019), elen82 (22.01.2019), fatinija (03.02.2019), fotinia s (26.05.2019), galy-a (24.01.2019), Grosmat (24.01.2019), ina (21.01.2019), Irina Sirin (28.01.2019), Irina V (22.01.2019), ivano (21.01.2019), jarinka (21.01.2019), kri (27.05.2019), krinka (22.01.2019), larisakoly (23.01.2019), Lena22 (22.01.2019), lenik (10.01.2020), lenok66 (12.09.2019), linker_59 (22.01.2019), lolu66 (22.01.2019), LoraVerba (29.08.2019), ludmila_zub (24.01.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (22.01.2019), mila110153 (22.01.2019), mishel61 (23.01.2019), mochalova19 (22.01.2019), moderm (12.01.2020), nastiabar (23.01.2019), natalia1508 (23.01.2019), nyusha0365 (21.01.2019), oksana888 (24.01.2019), oksi7771 (11.08.2019), olia.kostina (16.02.2019), oltischencko (21.01.2019), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), s.grek (07.09.2019), SANOCHKA (21.01.2019), sveta38 (04.02.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (26.01.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2019), ttanya (22.01.2019), ULIANCHIK (22.01.2019), Valesy (23.01.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), viculy (01.03.2020), vils77 (23.01.2019), vishulaev (21.01.2019), zaruzi (17.11.2020), Ада (10.01.2020), Алена43 (22.01.2019), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), буссоница (21.01.2019), ВалерияВ (22.01.2019), Валиулина Ирина (22.01.2019), ВИОЛA (01.03.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (24.01.2019), говорушка (22.01.2019), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), ирина махно (06.11.2019), Ирина-23 (16.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (21.01.2019), К.Т.В. (27.12.2019), Камелія (22.01.2019), Ладога (26.01.2019), Лариса Антонова (22.01.2019), лариса61 (23.01.2019), Лёка61 (22.01.2019), Леся 1982 (25.01.2020), лида-1410 (22.01.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (21.01.2019), Маргошик68 (24.01.2019), Милаша (10.02.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (22.01.2019), Ната25 (23.01.2019), Ната_ли (24.01.2019), Наталия Михайловна (25.09.2019), наталуся (03.02.2019), Наталья0405 (24.01.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Озма (22.01.2019), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), Парина (22.01.2019), Полечка (22.01.2019), Ригина (07.04.2019), Рыбка (22.01.2019), словяночка (22.01.2019), Татиана 65 (22.01.2019), татуся (22.01.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2019), Травка (22.01.2019), Удомля (25.01.2019), Шевячок (24.01.2019), эллона (22.01.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (22.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (24.01.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена Владимировна, спасибо за танцы.  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## татуся

Леночка огромное спасибо.Отличные танцы!!!Спасибо,что так просто делишься с коллегами)))

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## elen82

Леночка, спасибо, дорогая.

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Леночка! СПАСИБО за танцы. Очень нужный материал. :Yes4:

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Lena22

Леночка, добрый день! А можно танцы с мамами на другой файлообменник. У меня яндекс не открывает. Пожалуйста!

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## maksun79

Елена Владимировна, спасибо за танцы с мамами!!!  :Tender:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019)

----------


## Алена43

Леночка, спасибо за танцы!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Елена Владимировна, БлагоДарю за танцы с мамами! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2019)

----------


## лариса61

ЛЕНОЧКА, СПАСИБО ЗА ТАНЦЫ, ДОРОГАЯ!

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, спасибо за танцы!

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020)

----------


## larisakoly

> Танец с мамами `Я твоя крошка`


Леночка, какая же прелесть эта песня-танец для мамы. Уверена, дети будут в восторге, а мамы приятно удивлены. Как Ксюша ее спела классно! Звонко, легко, искренно. Спасибо большое!!

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020)

----------


## vils77

Леночка, спасибо тебе, огромное, за такие чудесные танцы :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Grosmat

Леночка, благодарю тебя за танцы с мамами. !!!!! Спасибо огромное что делишься с нами!!!!

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Замечательные песенки для танца с мамами. :Ok:  Елена Владимировна, огромнейшее Вам СПАСИБО, что делитесь с нами "своим сокровищем". С ув., Лилия.

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танго ,поставлено мной в 2011 году ,Гусарский бал.* 
Самая маленькая с длинными волосами,моя внучка Даша .

----------

calina (17.03.2019), dzvinochok (17.03.2019), elen82 (17.03.2019), EVGESKA (17.03.2019), ivano (17.03.2019), krinka (17.03.2019), lenik (10.01.2020), linker_59 (01.03.2020), mochalova19 (16.03.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (17.03.2019), ВесСнушка (16.03.2019), Ладога (17.03.2019), Лариса Антонова (17.03.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (17.03.2019)

----------


## krinka

> Танец с мамами `Я твоя крошка`
> исполнила Ксения Вдовиченко


Чудо просто!!!!!! СПАСИБО))))

----------

Elen2 (22.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Цыганский танец*
Гусарский бал 2011г,в зеленом костюме моя Дашутка.

----------

kok1867 (11.11.2019), krinka (24.03.2019), lenik (23.03.2019), mishel61 (11.04.2019), Vanda (24.08.2019), буссоница (17.06.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## larisakoly

> Танец "Пусть всегда в небе солнце светит"


Леночка, спасибо за такую зажигательную и заводную песню!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.06.2019)

----------


## Ирина-23

Леночка, спасибо Вам за Ваш талант и за то, что Вы щедро делитесь с нами. Не всё, правда, открывается, но думаю - это дело поправимое.....

----------

Elen2 (17.08.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Оказалась сегодня, Леночка, я и в этой Вашей темке.
Спасибо за оригинальные идеи, которых здесь множество!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Леночка! Не открывается архив, посмотрите, пож, возможно он поврежден, как пишется в справке?

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019), krinka (18.08.2019), ирина махно (06.11.2019)

----------


## girei.liusjena

Спасибо, за вашу щедрость. Пусть вдохновение не покидает вас!

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019)

----------


## Наташа5374

> *Цыганский танец*
> Гусарский бал 2011г,в зеленом костюме моя Дашутка.


 Танец  великолепний, детки слажено танцуют и с удовольствием. Спасибо за просмотр!

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019)

----------


## оксана 1974

Спасибо  за такой бесценный  материал

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019), Лилия60 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

* Вход  на  песенку Елены  Обуховой "Осень дивная" +и-,нотки и описание движений от меня.*
Движения супер простые,я не заморачиваюсь со сложными входами.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

anna2280 (30.10.2019), annkir (16.10.2019), dasha_bene (14.04.2021), Elena22 (28.10.2019), elis673 (05.11.2019), elsor (14.01.2020), Eva 59 (17.10.2019), fatinija (16.10.2019), flag (14.11.2021), fotinia s (28.10.2019), gali (05.04.2020), girei.liusjena (16.10.2019), IrenIren (11.01.2020), jarinka (16.10.2019), jkmuif (19.10.2019), konstman_vg (29.05.2021), kri (17.10.2019), krinka (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (09.11.2019), lenik (10.01.2020), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lolu66 (16.11.2019), maksun79 (04.11.2019), Maria-- (04.12.2019), mila110153 (16.10.2019), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Nadka (09.01.2020), nastiabar (01.06.2021), natalia1508 (07.03.2020), oksana888 (16.11.2019), oksi7771 (11.01.2020), olio (24.08.2020), PrinceAmur (05.11.2019), Rina05 (05.11.2019), Rita03 (28.10.2019), S-A-SHA (03.11.2019), s.grek (15.01.2020), SvetaH (02.12.2019), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.10.2019), valush (16.10.2019), verazalit (16.10.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zironjka6791 (28.10.2019), zwetlana (06.01.2020), ~Марина~ (17.10.2019), Алена43 (19.10.2019), буссоница (16.10.2019), ВалерияВ (16.10.2019), Варшава (16.10.2019), ВИОЛA (01.03.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.10.2019), Добронрава (10.01.2020), Елена М (10.01.2020), зулико (17.10.2019), ИннаНичога (28.10.2019), Ирина шнайдер (11.11.2019), Ирина-23 (01.03.2020), ИяНаталия (16.10.2019), Ладога (17.10.2019), Лариса Антонова (17.10.2019), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Лорис (17.10.2019), Людмилая (17.10.2019), Марина52 (10.01.2020), Музаири (17.10.2019), намчайку (09.11.2019), Ната25 (17.10.2019), Олюр (20.02.2021), Рыбка (16.10.2019), словяночка (29.10.2019), Татиана 65 (16.10.2019), Татка_7878 (12.11.2019), татуся (16.10.2019), Эдита (16.10.2019), эллона (17.10.2019), ЮЛилиана (29.10.2019)

----------


## НаташаСокол

Спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------

Elen2 (30.11.2019), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## Светуська

Спасибо Вам за бесценный материал и за Ваш талант!

----------

Elen2 (30.11.2019)

----------


## Татка_7878

> *Я для своих деток написала  2 танца вокруг елочки,сл. Кислициной Е.В.,есть + и минус.Исп. Песенку Оленька Талант,перевод на украинский Таня Талант.
> Первый "Танец вокруг елки" для младшего возраста*
> [IMG]http://s17.******info/58defaf700f1a5ddbd5b8e41232d97fe.gif[/IMG]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Лизонька Нагорная напела украинский вариант танца.Выставляю для украиночек.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *авторское свидетельство*  https://yadi.sk/i/KPu2Ub3gJPgy0g


Леночка, здравствуйте, а как можна увидеть вашу песенку, уж очень она понравилась, видела ее на видео у колег

----------

19ollga90 (Сегодня), Elen2 (30.11.2019), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), PrinceAmur (24.11.2019), ИннаНичога (30.11.2019), нинчик (30.11.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

Спасибо вам, желаю творческих идей, талантливих воспитанников и благодарних родителей!

----------

Elen2 (28.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, здравствуйте, а как можна увидеть вашу песенку, уж очень она понравилась, видела ее на видео у колег


Она выставлена вот здесь  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4214957
Ссылочки работают.

----------

linker_59 (01.03.2020), oksi7771 (11.01.2020), Лилия60 (11.01.2020), НаташаСокол (11.01.2020), Татка_7878 (08.12.2019)

----------


## нинчик

спасибо за ваше прекрасное творчестчо!

----------

Elen2 (07.12.2019)

----------


## К.Т.В.

Лена, добрый вечер! 
Спасибо за щедрость души, за творческий огонек и желаю новых интересных постановок.

----------

Elen2 (02.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Отбирала для себя  *танцы с игрушками*,делюсь



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

*Janina* (26.01.2020), CaNDY_26 (10.01.2020), Danon (13.01.2020), echeva (11.01.2020), Elena22 (11.01.2020), Elena6916 (21.01.2020), elsor (07.02.2020), flag (14.11.2021), Grosmat (13.01.2020), IrenIren (10.01.2020), Irina Sirin (12.01.2020), Irina61 (06.06.2022), ivano (12.01.2020), jkmuif (10.01.2020), konstman_vg (29.05.2021), krinka (10.01.2020), larisakoly (11.01.2020), Lempi (11.01.2020), lenik (10.01.2020), Lia-Lia (11.01.2020), linker_59 (10.01.2020), MAGIC (10.01.2020), mara400 (13.01.2020), marina-ur (15.01.2020), marinamama (11.01.2020), Marsianka (26.01.2020), masa.111 (12.01.2020), mila110153 (10.01.2020), MLV (10.01.2020), mochalova19 (11.01.2020), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), muzrukv (14.01.2020), muzsvet (10.01.2020), nataliua.sm (12.01.2020), novgortom (10.01.2020), oksana888 (12.01.2020), oksi7771 (11.01.2020), Oksik (02.03.2021), olio (24.08.2020), qwertyui (16.01.2020), Raisa Vayner (11.01.2020), Rita03 (11.01.2020), s.grek (20.01.2020), SeverynkaIrina (17.01.2020), Solovei (14.01.2020), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.01.2020), valush (10.01.2020), verazalit (11.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), viculy (01.03.2020), zaruzi (17.11.2020), zwetlana (20.01.2020), Іванка (26.01.2020), Ада (10.01.2020), алена-09 (10.01.2020), Алена43 (11.01.2020), буссоница (10.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (10.01.2020), ВИОЛA (11.01.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (11.01.2020), гуша (22.01.2020), Дания (11.01.2020), детская (13.01.2020), Дзюбкина (17.01.2020), Добронрава (10.01.2020), Дюймовочка (12.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (10.01.2020), Елена М (10.01.2020), Иннесса-75 (16.01.2020), Ирина шнайдер (13.01.2020), Ирина-23 (01.03.2020), ИяНаталия (11.01.2020), К.Т.В. (11.01.2020), Лариса Антонова (10.01.2020), Ларонька (14.01.2020), Ледок (15.01.2020), Лёка61 (11.01.2020), Лидушка (12.01.2020), Лилия60 (11.01.2020), Лилия79 (10.01.2020), Лорис (10.01.2020), маина ивановна (01.03.2020), Марина52 (10.01.2020), МарСух (13.01.2020), Музаири (10.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (11.01.2020), музыканша (12.01.2020), Мусиенко (11.01.2020), на.та.ли. (10.01.2020), Ната25 (10.01.2020), НаташаСокол (10.01.2020), Озма (11.01.2020), Ольга Ромова (13.01.2020), Олюр (12.01.2020), Светлана - Слоним (12.01.2020), Светуська (12.01.2020), Склярова (10.03.2020), Стеша (10.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.01.2020), чайка61 (11.01.2020), эллона (10.01.2020), Эмилия я (01.02.2020), Юлия Калашникова (13.01.2020), ЮНВА (10.01.2020)

----------


## IrenIren

Замечательная подборка  танцев с игрушками. ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), Олюр (12.01.2020)

----------


## Лидушка

> Отбирала для себя  *танцы с игрушками*,делюсь
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Благодарю вас Елена за щедрость. Подборка танцев прекрасная!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Ледок (15.01.2020)

----------


## Лидушка

Лена, у вас замечательный домик. Здесь очень много  интересного материала. Всё хочется попробовать.
 У вас просто фонтан творческих идей. Спасибо за ваше творчество!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), Ледок (15.01.2020)

----------


## ладушка777

Большое спасибо за подборку - некоторые танцы уже знакомы, и столько новых идей!!! Здоровья Вам и благополучия!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## moderm

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо Вам за танцы. За Ваш труд и творчество!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена, большое спасибо! Замечательная подборка танцев.  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## Вета

Добрый день, Елена! На форуме - давно, а вот Вашу тему увидела впервые! 
Очень хотелось бы иметь возможность познакомиться с Вашим творчеством. 
Благодарю за Ваш труд!!! :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## МарСух

Елена, огромное спасибо за подборку танцев!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

> *"Танец с мячиками "* для 2-й мл.гр. [IMG]http://s5.******info/7d12589e76a670b64abf0f3f0a9620a4.gif[/IMG]
> Сл.Е.В. Кислициной
> _(плотные мячи-шары на резиновом  шнуре на конце колечко для того , чтобы держать мячик)_
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> Музыка продолжается,детки садятся, воспитатели собирают мячи в корзину.
> Музыка к танцу ,*автор Штраус "Полька-пицикато"*  https://yadi.sk/d/QSHjHSpFm5uPM
> 
> *Танец с мячами на русском языке исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***



Местный

Регистрация
08.11.2012
Адрес
Украина
Сообщений
263
Поблагодарил Поблагодарил 
1,583
Поблагодарили Поблагодарили 
436
Поблагодарил в

96 сообщени
Огромное спасибо за бесценные материалы, которыми вы делитесь. Они очень вдохновляют и помогают в работе.

----------

Elen2 (01.02.2020), linker_59 (01.03.2020), nastiabar (01.06.2021), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Стеша (10.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,только перед самыми утренниками дошли руки и до музыкальных игр. Нашла старенькую игру с бабушками,но озвучки нет,для  малышек . Делюсь,записала ее.
* Автор  Нечипоренко Е.В, Озвучку сделала Литовченко Валентина Григорьевна.*
*Игра с бабушками* 

_сделать кружок вокруг бабушки_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (01.03.2020), annkir (01.03.2020), asaf (10.03.2020), calina (01.03.2020), chirinka (01.03.2020), dasha_bene (14.04.2021), diak (01.03.2020), Dilya6467 (01.03.2020), Elena22 (01.03.2020), elena_mos (01.03.2020), elsor (01.03.2020), Eva 59 (01.03.2020), fotinia s (01.03.2020), girei.liusjena (01.03.2020), IrenIren (02.03.2020), Irina Sirin (08.03.2020), Irina V (01.03.2020), Irina55 (01.03.2020), Irina61 (15.04.2021), ivano (01.03.2020), jarinka (01.03.2020), jkmuif (01.03.2020), konstman_vg (01.06.2021), krinka (01.03.2020), larisakoly (02.03.2020), Lempi (01.03.2020), linker_59 (01.03.2020), lolu66 (02.03.2020), MAGIC (01.03.2020), marina 64 (01.03.2020), masa.111 (05.03.2020), mila110153 (01.03.2020), mishel61 (01.03.2020), MLV (01.03.2020), myzic (02.03.2020), nastiabar (01.06.2021), natalia1508 (07.03.2020), navadakuz (01.03.2020), novgortom (01.03.2020), oksana888 (01.03.2020), Oksik (02.03.2021), Olia Medvedeva (26.04.2020), olio (24.08.2020), Olly13 (14.11.2021), oltischencko (01.03.2020), Simpatia59 (01.03.2020), Stashynj (02.03.2020), tatjan60 (07.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.03.2020), ttanya (01.03.2020), valush (01.03.2020), verazalit (01.03.2020), viculy (01.03.2020), vishulaev (21.03.2020), zwetlana (01.03.2020), ~Марина~ (01.03.2020), Алена43 (02.03.2020), АнжеликаЯ (28.03.2020), буссоница (01.03.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (01.03.2020), Валентина М (03.03.2020), ВалерияВ (01.03.2020), Валиулина Ирина (01.03.2020), ВИОЛA (01.03.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (01.03.2020), Дания (02.03.2020), детская (23.04.2020), Дзюбкина (16.03.2020), Екатерина Шваб (01.03.2020), Елабужанка (14.03.2020), Елена М (01.03.2020), замбурская (01.03.2020), зулико (01.03.2020), ИннаНичога (01.03.2020), Ирина Ивановна (01.03.2020), Ирина шнайдер (06.03.2020), Ирина-23 (01.03.2020), Ирина-Ирен (01.03.2020), ладушка777 (20.05.2022), Лариса Антонова (01.03.2020), лариса61 (01.03.2020), Лёка61 (24.03.2020), лида-1410 (01.03.2020), Лидушка (01.03.2020), Лилия60 (01.03.2020), Людмилая (01.03.2020), маина ивановна (19.04.2020), Маинька (01.03.2020), Марина Сухарева (01.03.2020), Марина52 (01.03.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (01.03.2020), на.та.ли. (01.03.2020), НаташаСокол (01.03.2020), нонна (04.10.2020), НСА (02.03.2020), Озма (01.03.2020), окси 777 (02.03.2020), Олюр (01.03.2020), опал1 (01.03.2020), Парина (01.03.2020), Раиса2001 (01.03.2020), Рыбка (06.03.2020), Сентябринка (01.03.2020), Склярова (10.03.2020), словяночка (07.03.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (01.03.2020), Татиана 65 (01.03.2020), Тиса (01.03.2020), чайка61 (01.03.2020), эллона (01.03.2020), ЭМПАТИЯ (01.03.2020), Юлия Калашникова (06.03.2020)

----------


## Лилия60

> Делюсь,записала ее.


Леночка. спасибо огромное, оч. понравилась игра. :Yes4:

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## чайка61

> Делюсь,записала ее.
> Озвучку сделала Литовченко Валентина Григорьевна.


Спасибо, Леночка, за плюсик! Эту игру, не помню кто, выложили в этом году. Только текст и минус. В тексте написан автор - Нечипоренко Е. В. Омск.

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2020), ttanya (01.03.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## ttanya

Леночка. Спасибо за чудесную игру с бабушками. У меня в среду у малышей праздник. Обязательно поиграем. Детки любят озвученные игры.

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## valush

> Нашла старенькую игру с бабушками,но озвучки нет,для малышек . Делюсь,записала ее.


Елена Владимировна, спасибо за первый весенний подарок! Замечательная игра для малышек!

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> В тексте написан автор - Нечипоренко Е. В. Омск.


Ларочка,спасибо за автора,сейчас подпишу.




> Леночка. спасибо огромное, оч. понравилась игра


Лилечка,на здоровье.





> Леночка. Спасибо за чудесную игру с бабушками. У меня в среду у малышей праздник. Обязательно поиграем.


Играйте,для того и записала,Танечка.



> Замечательная игра для малышек!


Валюша,играйте.

----------

ttanya (01.03.2020), чайка61 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Ирина-23

[

Отбирала для себя танцы с игрушками,делюсь
Здравствуйте, уважаемая Елена Владимировна! У меня почему то написано " Ничего не найдено"

----------


## Elen2

> Отбирала для себя танцы с игрушками,делюсь


Так  когда это было? Я удалила ссылку,все кому нужно было скачали,извините.

----------


## Irina55

Леночка, спасибо, ты, как всегда, вовремя. Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена Владимировна, большущее СПАСИБО! Замечательная игра.

----------

Elen2 (22.04.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## larisakoly

> Нашла старенькую игру с бабушками,


Лена, спасибо за игру. Веселая, радостная, светлая, музыкальная!!

----------

Elen2 (22.04.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## АнжеликаЯ

Елена! Большое спасибо за игру, очень понравилась, задорная, поднимает настроение))

----------

Elen2 (22.04.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Украинский вариант танца "*"Мы хотіли танцювати"* демо ,исполняет Юля Нагорная.



*Я написала эту танцевалочку на День знаний ,но  ее можно использовать на любой  праздник.*

----------

dzvinochok (06.06.2020), kri (08.07.2020), krinka (19.04.2020), Добронрава (08.07.2020), ИннаНичога (18.07.2020), Ириришка (24.04.2020), Лилия60 (22.04.2020), Татка_7878 (21.04.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Осваиваю  программу Мовави видео. Пока сложно,но вот первые ласточки.
* Мой танец "Танец  с игрушками"*.
Моя цель была научиться сначала делать демки - видео ролик,чтобы представить новую песню.
_сл. Кислициной Е.В ,муз. М. Басовой._



_А вот украинский вариант_



Вот здесь выше,еще один *танец  "Мы по кругу стали все"* оформила в демку.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5599006

----------

dreamzbhbyf (07.10.2021), dzvinochok (06.06.2020), ivano (22.04.2020), kri (08.07.2020), krinka (20.05.2020), lflfif (17.10.2020), linker_59 (22.04.2020), Olia Medvedeva (26.04.2020), Simpatia59 (23.04.2020), verazalit (22.04.2020), vlada 05 (23.04.2020), Добронрава (22.04.2020), ИннаНичога (23.04.2020), Лилия60 (22.04.2020), НСА (24.04.2020), Татка_7878 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Elena22

> Осваиваю  программу Мовави видео. Пока сложно,но вот первые ласточки.


Уважаемая Елена! Скажите пожалуйста. это специально сделаны обрывы, чтобы не списывали, или технические неполадки? С уважением Елена Петровна.

----------

krinka (22.04.2020), Добронрава (22.04.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (22.04.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Уважаемая Елена! Скажите пожалуйста. это специально сделаны обрывы, чтобы не списывали, или технические неполадки? С уважением Елена Петровна.


Я же написала,что училась делать именно демо - версию, для ознакомления с песней. Нет никаких неполадок.Это обрезанная демо-версия.

----------

Elena22 (23.04.2020), Ириришка (24.04.2020)

----------


## Wenera

Спасибо за такой чудесный материал!!!

----------


## Petavla

Леночка, привет, дорогая!
Когда-то скачивала у тебя "Весенний хоровод": 

1.	Солнышко сияет, расцвели цветочки,
Ветерок  колышет  в поле лепесточки...

Кто-то спел эту песенку?
Такой танчик хороший! :Ok: 
Он и на лето подойдёт!

----------


## Elen2

*Мелодекламация В НАШУ ГРУППУ ПРИШЕЛ ВЫПУСКНОЙ*  
_автор слов Кислицина Елена Владимировна_
На выпускной 2020г,которого мне не миновать,ищу  смотрибельные номера,но не  сложные в  подготовке. Знаю ,что далеко не все  берут мелодекламации в работу. Я их использую  практически на каждом празднике.* Выпускную мелодекламацию я решила объединить  с вальсом.
В ней 4 куплета  и соответственно, 4 припева.Строение : вальс + мелодекламация (3 строчки взрослый и только одну,одинаковую в каждом куплете,говорят дети)*



> И нам интересно, и сказали бы, не сомневайся. Только не видели, увы...


Света,я показала некоторым Лолин вариант с моими словами  ,но с  ее вальсом. Она использовала Майский вальс: весна 45 года.....
Я хотела показать саму суть:  вальс +мелодекламация (ведущая и последнюю строчку дети),но даже моя подруга не поняла. :No2:  Уперлась в этот Майский  вальс,не нравится :Tu: ...
 Сделала для вас демку,мне кажется все понятно. Первая часть-это то,что задумала я, идет под вальс ,который я хочу . А вот вторая часть детки Лолочки. Вы все знаете ,что положение в Белоруси  не легкое ,КВ набирает обороты. Вместо 30 детей  пришло 10. Кто-то боится,кто-то болеет :Meeting: ....
Но если мои дети исполнят вальс хотя бы так ,как у Лолочки, я буду счастлива. Понимаю ,что много времени на подготовку мне не дадут.
*для новичков -демо версия-это сокращенная версия произведения.*

----------

dreamzbhbyf (07.10.2021), elen82 (24.05.2020), EVGESKA (25.05.2020), girei.liusjena (24.05.2020), Irina Sirin (01.03.2021), krinka (26.05.2020), linker_59 (25.05.2020), MLV (25.05.2020), NikTanechka (24.05.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.05.2020), valush (24.05.2020), verazalit (24.05.2020), буссоница (24.05.2020), гунька (24.05.2020), Дания (24.05.2020), Дзюбкина (26.09.2021), Добронрава (25.05.2020), Екатерина Шваб (24.05.2020), Ильенко Елена (25.05.2020), ИннаНичога (18.07.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (25.05.2020), Ладога (04.06.2020), Лариса Антонова (24.05.2020), Левадана (25.05.2020), Лилия60 (24.05.2020), Марина ан (25.05.2020), Ната25 (24.05.2020), наталуся (10.12.2021), Наталья0405 (24.05.2020), НСА (25.05.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021), Тиса (25.05.2020), чайка61 (24.05.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, привет, дорогая!
> Когда-то скачивала у тебя "Весенний хоровод":
> 
> 1. Солнышко сияет, расцвели цветочки,
> Ветерок колышет в поле лепесточки...
> 
> Кто-то спел эту песенку?


Вряд ли , Танюша. Я не слышала.

----------

Лилия60 (24.05.2020)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Леночка, труженицы-пчёлка ты наша, спасибо тебе за твоё творчество!!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.06.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*ЛЕТНИЙ ХОРОВОД-ИГРА  "НА ТРОПИНКЕ"*
_автор слов и движений Кислицина Е.В
аранжировка М. Лысенко
исп. Ю. Нагорная
переклад Т. Будюк_



_Данный хоровод объединил в  себе  три вида муздеятельности : пение,танец,игру.
Первый куплет дети поют стоя в кругу,второй куплет,дети тацуют в кругу,третий куплет лети играют._

_Так же есть украинский вариант хоровода. Вот  его демо-версия._



Девочки.а вторая видюшка играет? у меня виден ,как черный прямоугольник,хотя включаю и все показывает.

----------

dzvinochok (20.02.2021), elen82 (09.07.2020), girei.liusjena (08.07.2020), Irina Tolova (22.02.2021), Janna156 (03.08.2020), jarinka (08.07.2020), krinka (10.08.2020), lenik (10.07.2020), linker_59 (08.07.2020), MLV (08.07.2020), mochalova19 (09.07.2020), rodes (08.07.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (08.07.2020), ttanya (09.07.2020), verazalit (08.07.2020), viculy (03.08.2020), буссоница (10.07.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.07.2020), Добронрава (08.07.2020), ИннаНичога (18.07.2020), Ирина шнайдер (15.08.2021), Ирина-23 (09.07.2020), лида-1410 (20.05.2021), Лидушка (08.07.2020), Лилия60 (08.07.2020), на.та.ли. (08.07.2020), нинчик (08.07.2020), окси 777 (14.07.2020), Оленка ххх (08.07.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.07.2020), Татиана 65 (08.07.2020), чайка61 (09.07.2020), эллона (08.07.2020)

----------


## Ада

Все играет и все видно. Спасибо! Очень позитивный и светлый хоровод получился.

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2020), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## elen82

Леночка, спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (10.07.2020)

----------


## Ирина-23

Леночка, спасибо Вам. Хоровод замечательный. Прямо сам напевается.

----------

Elen2 (10.07.2020), любба (10.02.2022), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Леночка, Ваши песни -просто прелесть!
 Огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд!
Желаю жизнью наслаждаться
И вдохновение ловить,.....
Шедевры новые творить!

----------

Elen2 (19.07.2020), любба (10.02.2022), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## Janna156

Елена Владимировна, спасибо что делитесь своими работами, хоровод замечательный, для лета это просто находка.

----------

любба (10.02.2022), Олюр (20.02.2021)

----------


## Elen2

> хоровод замечательный, для лета это просто находка


я рада,что даже в сокращенном демо-варианте хоровод нравится.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Denus 111

Спасибо большое!Очень подходит для моего праздника!Вы волшебница!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Нина28М

Не верится... пересматриваю записи, и просто не верится, что такого доброго и отзывчивого человека больше нет...
Царствие небесное...

----------

nastiabar (10.09.2021), nezabudka-8s (14.04.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (22.04.2021), любба (10.02.2022), ОЙКОВ (15.04.2021), Тамара Пискунова (25.12.2021)

----------


## lukshurik

Боль потери остается всегда. Память помнит, сердце благодарит за кропотливый труд.

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.09.2021), любба (10.02.2022), Тамара Пискунова (25.12.2021)

----------


## dreamzbhbyf

> Танец -хоровод «Нас елка ждет»


ссылки не рабочие...




> Мой танец "Танец  с игрушками"
> А вот украинский вариант
> 
> Вот здесь выше,еще один танец  "Мы по кругу стали все"


А у меня под эту музыку осенняя песенка про дождик




> [Мелодекламация В НАШУ ГРУППУ ПРИШЕЛ ВЫПУСКНОЙ


супер!

спасибо

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## flag

как много хорошего материала. Никогда не заходила на страничку к музыкальным руководителям соседних стран, а тут, оказывается, кладезь информации  :Ok:

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## красавишна

спасибо за ваше творчество... но файла нет




> Я когда-то написала для малышек танец "Улыбнись",но плюса не было.


Добрый день! Извините, но ни русского и ни украинского вариантов нет...

какая вы молодец! огромное вам спасибо!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## munakra73

> Песни для малышек,авторские


Замечательная подборка.

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------


## Ignatulya

Спасибо за талант и творчество!

----------

любба (10.02.2022)

----------

